# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Allgemeine Diskussionen [Sammelthread]



## RobZombie (11. November 2011)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.


----------



## Hawkins (11. November 2011)

War doch in Fallout 3/NV genauso. man muss seinen Character halt spezialisieren und nicht alles auf einem Char skillen. Es wird aber sicher per Console oder Modkit möglich sein das zu bearbeiten(cheaten) falls du unbedingt nen Überchar willst.


----------



## Viper0201 (11. November 2011)

Also so wie ich das sehe gibt es zwar 280 Perks die aber auf die verschiedenen Klassen aufgeteilt werden. Denn ich glaube nicht das der Warrior spezielle Perks des Thiefs oder Mages erlernen kann. Da einige Perks auch eine bestimmte Skillung voraussetzen und dann müsstest du ja alle Atribute gleich Skillen und dann würde am Ende wohl nen Char herauskommen, der zwar alles kann aber nur so gut um damit Kleinkinder zu Unterhalten.


----------



## Vordack (11. November 2011)

*[SKYRIM] - Der Fragethread - Tipps*

Hi,

dann fang ich mal an 

Man kann sich ja Pferde klaufen. Man kann ja ein Partymitglied haben. Wenn man ein Pferd kauft, kann man seinem Partymitglied auch eins besorgen oder muss der Arme immer hinterherlaufen?

Schönes zocken,


----------



## th_h_hexley (11. November 2011)

Freund,


Vordack schrieb:


> ...klaufen...


ist für mich die Wortschöpfung des Jahres.


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Freund,
> 
> ist für mich die Wortschöpfung des Jahres.


... wobei dieses Wort sowas von 1995 ist.


----------



## th_h_hexley (11. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei dieses Wort sowas von 1995 ist.


Hey,
scheint, als ob ich beim Verdrängen der 90er teilweise erfolgreich war. Wer will sich schon an Blümchen und dial-up Modems erinnern?

edit: Von wegen den 90ern: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVmq9dq6Nsg
Tut mir leid um den Thread.


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

ähm mal ne frage,,ich bin bei dem ödsturzhügelgrab nachdem ich den Draugrfürst gekillt hab,nich  zurück sondern weiter gelaufen,,zu dem ausgang wo es wieder ins freie  geht.bin dort dann die felsen hinunter,und hab kurz danach gemerkt,das  ich hätte zurück gemusst.nun komm ich die felsen nich mehr rauf..wie  komm ich denn zurück zum anfangsdorf?


----------



## Vordack (11. November 2011)

Drück "M" und klicke aufs Anfangsdorf. Halt per "Schnellreise".

Geht das nicht?


----------



## Vordack (11. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wobei dieses Wort sowas von 1995 ist.


 
1995 war ein gutes Jahr, da hab ich mein Abi gemacht^^


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

jo,,ich trottel,,da sieht man man wie lang oblivion schon wieder her is


bin auf jedenfall hellauf begeistert obwohl es sich extrem konsolig anfühlt^^


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2011)

Ich bin gleich nochmal unterwegs ... und aus diesem Grund:

Lohnt sich das Spiel? Würde mir ggf. die PC Version kaufen, bin nur etwas unschlüssig. RPGs hin oder her.

Also eure Meinung bzw. Empfehlung?


----------



## Vordack (11. November 2011)

Bis jetzt ist es bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten Spitze.

(paar kleine Grafikbugs, rel. lange Laufwege, unausgereiftes Reisesystem per Pferd, nichts dramatisches also)

edit: Mit den Day One Patch wurde das Pferde-Reisesystem verbessert.


----------



## th_h_hexley (11. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin gleich nochmal unterwegs ... und aus diesem Grund:
> 
> Lohnt sich das Spiel? Würde mir ggf. die PC Version kaufen, bin nur etwas unschlüssig. RPGs hin oder her.
> 
> Also eure Meinung bzw. Empfehlung?



Insgesamt mag ich das Spiel bisher, obwohl es bei mir gerne abstürzt. Waffenwechsel, Menüführung etc ist für Konsole optimiert und und macht auf dem PC wenig Spass.
Vielleicht noch ein oder zwei Patches abwarten.


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

also abgestürzt is es bisher bei mir nicht,,ich würde dennoch empfehlen mit nem controller zu spielen,,man merkt sofort das das spiel damit besser läuft,,konsole halt^^


----------



## th_h_hexley (11. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> also abgestürzt is es bisher bei mir nicht,,ich würde dennoch empfehlen mit nem controller zu spielen,,man merkt sofort das das spiel damit besser läuft,,konsole halt^^



Kann man ausprobieren, mich persönlich hat es nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Vordack (11. November 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Insgesamt mag ich das Spiel bisher, obwohl es bei mir gerne abstürzt. Waffenwechsel, Menüführung etc ist für Konsole optimiert und und macht auf dem PC wenig Spass.
> Vielleicht noch ein oder zwei Patches abwarten.


 
Bei mir kein einziges mal.

Man kann ja auch die Quicktasten 1-8 belegen, dann geht es mit der Steuerung echt sehr gut.


----------



## Wamboland (11. November 2011)

Wann kann ich es endlich installieren? Sprich ab wann geht Steam wieder?


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2011)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Wann kann ich es endlich installieren? Sprich ab wann geht Steam wieder?


 ein glück das man vorladen konnte


----------



## Wamboland (11. November 2011)

Ok installiert ist es, aber der DL des Patches (vermute ich mal) dauert ewig weil nur mit 0-20kb/s 

Edit: Endlich gehts - die ersten 40min waren schon ganz nett


----------



## lordgastius (11. November 2011)

Täuschen mich meine Augen oder sehen die Texturen teilweise echt richtig verwaschen aus?

TESV2011111120044008.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

TESV2011111120075624.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

Um mal nur die zwei zu posten dich mich am meisten stören weil ich die halt mal dauernd im Auge habe.

Auch die Mauern in dem Gebiet wo man startet sehen so aus.. Ich spiele alles auf Ultra und mit den Einstellungen von der News heute, aber iwie flasht mich das gerade nicht so - da hatte mich Oblivion mehr umgehauen um ehrlich zu sein...


----------



## Vordack (11. November 2011)

Würde einen Mod bitte alle Kommentare hier zu löschen, außer den 3 Fragen und 1 Antwort.

Danke.


----------



## RobZombie (11. November 2011)

ich habs mir für PS3 gekauft, daher wirds nix mit cheaten . Ich hab mir die frage eigentlich selber beantwortet...man kann keinen überchar machen. 

Was ich momentan nicht verstehe ist aber folgendes: man hat ja immer einen anfangs-perk und später kann man einen neuen freischalten. Z.b. bei einhandwaffen irgendwas. Aber um es freizuschalten muss man mit einhandwaffen erstmal den notwendigen Skill von z.b. 50 erreicht haben. Jetzt die Frage: Kann ich bei erreichen von Skill 50 das jeweilige Perk aktivieren oder brauche ich noch den "start-perk" davor?

DAS wär interessant zu wissen...sonst könnte man warten bis man mit jedem skill 100 hat und dann den besten Perk aktivieren^^


----------



## bummfidl (11. November 2011)

Moin moin,

ich würde gerne mit dem Numpad laufen (statt WASD). Aber beim Versuch, das so einzustellen, heißt es, die Tasten wären schon belegt! 

Da frag ich mich (bzw Euch), mit was und wie kann ich das ändern? Steht die Steuerung in irgendner ini?

Große Enttäuschung: Es lässt sich (noch) nichts daran ändern. Das ist ein massiver Bug, der eigentlich kaum zu entschuldigen ist. Speziell Linkshänder, die seit teilweise Jahrzehnten mit dem Numpad laufen, haben "Pech gehabt", das wird hier nicht unterstützt. Dass es da trotzdem spitzen Wertungen gab, na, was reg ich mich auf...
Mehr dazu im Bethesda Forum: http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php?/topic/1257110-keybinding-issues/


----------



## RobZombie (11. November 2011)

Frage: Ich habe einen Haufen Items gefunden, die ich im Haus von Gundur (oder so) in Flusslauf nun in einer Truhe deponiert habe. Jetzt werden diese Items in roter Schrift angzeigt. 

Weis jemand vlt was das zu bedeuten hat? Danke!


----------



## Hawkins (11. November 2011)

Du brauchst auch immer die Perks in der "Linie" davor, wenn der Endperk allerdings 2 Linien hat reicht es eine davon zu skillen.


----------



## RobZombie (11. November 2011)

Ahso ok. alles klar. Dann kann man sich doch ganz gut spezialisieren auf das, was einem am wichtigsten ist...so wies sein sollte. Danke


----------



## Vordack (11. November 2011)

bummfidl schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich würde gerne mit dem Numpad laufen (statt WASD). Aber beim Versuch, das so einzustellen, heißt es, die Tasten wären schon belegt!
> 
> ...



Ich theoretesiere jetzt ein wenig^^

Die Num Pad Tasten sind ja 1-0. Die Tasten 1-8 sind schon vorbelegt (Quickslots), das kann man so nicht ändern. Also wäre es doof wenn Du Mit Num Pad steuern würdest aber immer 1-8 drücken müßtest um die Quickslots auszuwählen. Wenn Du es dennoch wilst versuch mal NmLock zu drücken und versuch sie noch mal zu belegen, das sollte gehen.


----------



## bummfidl (11. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich theoretesiere jetzt ein wenig^^
> 
> Die Num Pad Tasten sind ja 1-0. Die Tasten 1-8 sind schon vorbelegt (Quickslots), das kann man so nicht ändern. Also wäre es doof wenn Du Mit Num Pad steuern würdest aber immer 1-8 drücken müßtest um die Quickslots auszuwählen. Wenn Du es dennoch wilst versuch mal NmLock zu drücken und versuch sie noch mal zu belegen, das sollte gehen.


 Ja, nee, trotzdem danke für Deinen Vorschlag. Aber leider geht das auch nicht. Die Steuerungsgeschichte ist komplett vermurkst, les mal im Bethesda-Forum... So was hab ich noch nie erlebt, achso, doch, bei RAGE, da gab's auch Ärger mit dem Numpad, ist vielleicht was Bethesda-spezifisches  
Ich komme jetzt ganz gut zurecht mit einem Tool namens Autohotkey, in dem ich alles umbelegen kann, so wie man es ingame können sollte. Aber das ist ja nicht ernsthaft die Lösung!


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (12. November 2011)

Hm.. Hatte gerade nach der Anfangssequenz, unterwegs im Gebäude, auch den ersten Absturz. Das Bild blieb stehen, nix ging mehr. Taskmanager... Hoffe das Spiel macht Autosaves. Ich hasse es, wenn man alle Nase lang selber speichern muss...


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. November 2011)

Hatten bzw. haben eigentlich viele von euch Probleme mit der Installation?
Wenn man sich so die Bewertungen bei Amazon durchliest, könnte man meinen Skyrim wäre unspielbar


----------



## wraven1 (12. November 2011)

*Skyrim - Gegenstände ablegen - Objekte bewegen - Waffen schnell wechseln - Inventar?*

Hallo,

ich habe bis gerade Skyrim gespielt und finde es soweit ganz hervoragend.

Drei Probleme habe ich allerding noch.

1. Ich kann Gegenstände nicht frei ablegen, d.h. wenn ich eine Kiste ect.
öffne kann ich mit "R" Gegenstände problemlos ablegen. Öffne ich aber
ohne Behälter einfach mein Inventar und versuche Gegenstände raus-
zuschmeißen "R"-Taste macht er das einfach nicht.

2. In Oblivion und Fallout 3 konnte ich bewegliche Objekte mit halten
einer bestimmten Taste bewegen. Z.B.: Schüsseln, Früchte usw.
Bis jetzt habe ich keine Tasteneinstellung dafür gefunden.

3. Wie kann ich mit im besten Fall nur einer Taste zwischen Schwert
mit Schild und Bogen wechseln? Bzw. zwischen Schwert und Zauber?
Ich habe zwar die Favoritenfunktion bemerkt verstehe aber nicht wie das
zu machen ist.

4. Das Inventar ist naja, sagen wir etwas Mangelhaft. Zum einen kann
ich dank deutscher Übersetzung manchmal nicht sehen wieviele Heil-
tränke ich habe. Der Namensschriftzug ist zu lang und die Anzahl 
dahinter wird verschluckt. (ähnlich wie beim release von Oblivion)

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. November 2011)

wraven1 schrieb:


> 1. Ich kann Gegenstände nicht frei ablegen, d.h. wenn ich eine Kiste ect.
> öffne kann ich mit "R" Gegenstände problemlos ablegen. Öffne ich aber
> ohne Behälter einfach mein Inventar und versuche Gegenstände raus-
> zuschmeißen "R"-Taste macht er das einfach nicht.



Das Spiel richtet sich fieserweise zwar nach den selbst eingestellten Tastaturbefehlen, zeigt aber meist immer noch die (falschen) Befehle an, die standardmäßig gültig sind. Bei mir kann ich mit y (Waffe ziehen) Gegenstände ablegen, schau mal, welche Taste du zum Waffe ziehen/einstecken belegt hast, damit solltest du im normalen Inventar Gegenstände auf den Boden legen können.[/QUOTE]



> 2. In Oblivion und Fallout 3 konnte ich bewegliche Objekte mit halten
> einer bestimmten Taste bewegen. Z.B.: Schüsseln, Früchte usw.
> Bis jetzt habe ich keine Tasteneinstellung dafür gefunden.



Einfach die Benutzen/nehmen Taste auf das Objekt richten und gedrückt halten, damit hält man Gegenstände fest. Zum loslassen nochmal kurz drücken.



> 3. Wie kann ich mit im besten Fall nur einer Taste zwischen Schwert
> mit Schild und Bogen wechseln? Bzw. zwischen Schwert und Zauber?
> Ich habe zwar die Favoritenfunktion bemerkt verstehe aber nicht wie das
> zu machen ist.



Soweit ich weiß kannst du im Favoritenmenü (standardmäßig Q, glaube ich) die Gegenstände einer Zahlentaste von 1 bis 8 oder 9 zuordnen. Wie genau es geht weiß ich nicht, muss ich selbst noch ausprobieren.



> 4. Das Inventar ist naja, sagen wir etwas Mangelhaft. Zum einen kann
> ich dank deutscher Übersetzung manchmal nicht sehen wieviele Heil-
> tränke ich habe. Der Namensschriftzug ist zu lang und die Anzahl
> dahinter wird verschluckt. (ähnlich wie beim release von Oblivion)


 
Das ganze Inventar und HUD nervt mich ziemlich, ich hoffe, dafür gibt es bald ein paar brauchbare Mods. Das Spiel ist ja wirklich gelungen, aber der Punkt wurde so lieblos umgesetzt, als wäre es nur eine Alphaversion mit unfertigen Menüs.


----------



## Vordack (12. November 2011)

wraven1 schrieb:


> 3. Wie kann ich mit im besten Fall nur einer Taste zwischen Schwert
> mit Schild und Bogen wechseln? Bzw. zwischen Schwert und Zauber?
> Ich habe zwar die Favoritenfunktion bemerkt verstehe aber nicht wie das
> zu machen ist.



Wie gesagt, die Taste Q benutzen. Ich mache es so: Meinem Bogen Taste 1 zuweisen. Meiner SH-Axt Taste 2. Allen Spells in der Hand (MT) wo die Axt nicht ist Spells zu weisen. Probier ein wenig rum, so wie ich es eingestellt habe funzt es super. Entweder ich hab nen Bogen oder ne Axt plus 1 Spell den ich mit Tasten 3-8 schnell wechseln kann.



> 4. Das Inventar ist naja, sagen wir etwas Mangelhaft. Zum einen kann
> ich dank deutscher Übersetzung manchmal nicht sehen wieviele Heil-
> tränke ich habe.
> 
> Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Lern Englisch 

Gruß,


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. November 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kannst du im Favoritenmenü (standardmäßig Q, glaube ich) die Gegenstände einer Zahlentaste von 1 bis 8 oder 9 zuordnen. Wie genau es geht weiß ich nicht, muss ich selbst noch ausprobieren.


Das Favoritenmenü mit Q aufrufen, F gedrückt halten und zugleich die entsprechende Zahl drücken.

Mittlerweile habe ich mich ganz gut an die Menüführung gewöhnt, aber der Einstieg war schon etwas holprig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. November 2011)

RobZombie schrieb:


> Frage: Ich habe einen Haufen Items gefunden, die ich im Haus von Gundur (oder so) in Flusslauf nun in einer Truhe deponiert habe. Jetzt werden diese Items in roter Schrift angzeigt.
> 
> Weis jemand vlt was das zu bedeuten hat? Danke!


Würdest du eines der Items nehmen, wäre es ein Diebstahl, weil die Truhe prinzipiell nicht dir gehört.




xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hatten bzw. haben eigentlich viele von euch Probleme mit der Installation?
> Wenn man sich so die Bewertungen bei Amazon durchliest, könnte man meinen Skyrim wäre unspielbar


 Ich hatte das Problem, dass Steam zuerst nicht von der DVD installieren wollte und die Server überlastet waren, aber mit ein wenig Hartnäckigkeit habe ich es dann doch noch geschafft, das Spiel auf die Festplatte zu bekommen.

Hat jemand von euch eigentlich schon Kontakt zur dunklen Bruderschaft aufnehmen können? Ich habe bereits einen Kurier umgehauen, weil ich kurz die Hoffnung hatte, es würde wieder so wie im Vorgänger laufen und der Mord würde sie auf den Plan rufen, aber das wäre ja auch wenig abwechslungsreich gewesen.
Genaue Angaben brauche ich gar nicht, nur ob es ein Quest ist, das irgendwo startet, oder ich doch noch einen Unschuldigen umbringen muss, damit die Sache in Gang kommt.


----------



## eXentier (12. November 2011)

Hey, 
Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist Skyrim in Englischer Sprachausgabe mit deutschen Untertiteln zu spielen?


----------



## Vordack (12. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das Favoritenmenü mit Q aufrufen, F gedrückt halten und zugleich die entsprechende Zahl drücken.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich mich ganz gut an die Menüführung gewöhnt, aber der Einstieg war schon etwas holprig.



Bei mir geht das anders 

1. Unter Items bzw Magie Spells/Waffen mit las Favoriten definieren
2. Im Spiel Q Drücken. Es öffnet sich das Quickmenu
3. Mit LT/RT kann man Waffen/Spells auswählen ODER
4. Bei aktivem Gegenstand Taste 1-8 drücken um es den Quickslots zuzuweisen. So kann man ingame ohne Q drücken zu müssen durch die 1-8  diese Items auswählen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das anders
> 
> 4. Bei aktivem Gegenstand Taste 1-8 drücken um es den Quickslots zuzuweisen. So kann man ingame ohne Q drücken zu müssen durch die 1-8  diese Items auswählen.


 
Nun hast du mich verwirrt. 
Dass man ohne Q die Gegenstände mit 1-8 auswählen kann, nachdem man sie, wie ich oben beschrieben habe, den Zahlen zugeordnet hat, war mir klar, aber das zuordnen geht auch ohne F, wenn man den Gegenstand "aktiv" hat?

Was ich oben beschrieb, war nur der Weg, wie man die Gegenstände auf die entsprechenden Tasten legt. Kann sein, dass es etwas missverständlich beschrieben war.


----------



## RobZombie (12. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Würdest du eines der Items nehmen, wäre es ein Diebstahl, weil die Truhe prinzipiell nicht dir gehört.


 
OH ok. Ich habe das schon befürchtet. Weist du vielleicht wo man sich den eine EIGENE Truhe oder sonst was kaufen kann? Ich bin relativ am Anfang und sowas bekommt man gar nicht mit...

EDIT: Habs gegoogelt (haus kaufen  ):

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Proventus_Avenicci


----------



## wraven1 (12. November 2011)

So far, thank u all very much.

Although i am not speaking english very well, i could play Skyrim in english. Of course. If i would do that i wouldn't have a problem with the Itemnames in the Inventory. I also wouldn't have to ask myself what "Himmelsrand" means or why they have to translate even the names of
Countries or Cities at all.

But i want to play it in the wonderful german thounge. Even though this language had been raped several times by stupid govermental invented rules. 

A game like "RISEN" or soon "RIVEN 2" wich are german games i also want to play in german. I played Fallout 3 in english and although it was a great game it felt strange and i couldn't feel in into it like i do when i hear the Characters speak in my very own thounge.

Shooter like Battlefield 3 or strategy games like Starcraft  or Civilization i like to play in english but not rolplaygames like the elder scrolls or risen and so on.

Is that so uncommen?

(sry 4 my bad english)


----------



## stawacz (12. November 2011)

ok nachdem nich nun meinen vierten drachen gekillt hab,wird der nachlass langsam zu schwer.also die schuppen und knochen..
hat schon jemand heraus gefunden was ich damit anstellen kann?rüstungen oder waffen bauen vieleicht?


----------



## Vordack (12. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ok nachdem nich nun meinen vierten drachen gekillt hab,wird der nachlass langsam zu schwer.also die schuppen und knochen..
> hat schon jemand heraus gefunden was ich damit anstellen kann?rüstungen oder waffen bauen vieleicht?


 
Hab mir das erste Haus gerade gekauft. Ist in der zweiten Stadt (Moon... oder so, nach dem Dorf Riverside, nödrlich davon) bei der man ankommt, da wo die Pferdeställe vor der Stadt sind. Da geht man in den Thronraum (Dragonsbreath auf Englisch) und redet mit so nem Berater  des Chefs mit doppelnamen. Der ist eigentlich auch in dem Hauptraum. Da kann man das Haus kaufen.

ICh habs gleich mit nem Alchimielabor ausgerüstet. Man kann noch alle Zimmer einrichten lassen und ne Truhe hat es auch. Da ich noch nicht alles eingerichtet habe weiß ich nicht was man da noch machen kann, ich denke aber der Rest ist nur Deko.


----------



## stawacz (12. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hab mir das erste Haus gerade gekauft. Ist in der zweiten Stadt (Moon... oder so, nach dem Dorf Riverside, nödrlich davon) bei der man ankommt, da wo die Pferdeställe vor der Stadt sind. Da geht man in den Thronraum (Dragonsbreath auf Englisch) und redet mit so nem Berater  des Chefs mit doppelnamen. Der ist eigentlich auch in dem Hauptraum. Da kann man das Haus kaufen.
> 
> ICh habs gleich mit nem Alchimielabor ausgerüstet. Man kann noch alle Zimmer einrichten lassen und ne Truhe hat es auch. Da ich noch nicht alles eingerichtet habe weiß ich nicht was man da noch machen kann, ich denke aber der Rest ist nur Deko.


 

ah supi,danke

hab grad n anderes problem,,n ziemlich hässliges,,,bin grad in so ner stadt angekommen,,jedenfalls sind mir als erstes so hell schimmernde wände von den häusern aufgefallen...was könnte das denn sein,,bzw was muss ich runterschalten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glantir (12. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eigentlich schon Kontakt zur dunklen Bruderschaft aufnehmen können? Ich habe bereits einen Kurier umgehauen, weil ich kurz die Hoffnung hatte, es würde wieder so wie im Vorgänger laufen und der Mord würde sie auf den Plan rufen, aber das wäre ja auch wenig abwechslungsreich gewesen.
> Genaue Angaben brauche ich gar nicht, nur ob es ein Quest ist, das irgendwo startet, oder ich doch noch einen Unschuldigen umbringen muss, damit die Sache in Gang kommt.



Würd mich auch interessieren, hab nur aus einem Gespräch mit bekommen das es in Rifton jemanden gibt der Kontakt zur Diebesgilde und zur dunklen Bruderschaft hat...

Ist eigentlich mal jemanden aufgefallen das es ähnlichkeiten zum Herr der Ringe gibt? Zumindest errinnerte mich die Kaiserstadt in Oblivion immer an Minas Tirith und in Skyrim errinnert mich Weißlauf sehr stark an Edoras ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. November 2011)

Glantir schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren, hab nur aus einem Gespräch mit bekommen das es in Rifton jemanden gibt der Kontakt zur Diebesgilde und zur dunklen Bruderschaft hat...


 Ich habe das Gerücht mitbekommen, dass jemand in Rifton versucht, die Bruderschaft anzuheuern.


Spoiler



Ich habe das Quest auch erledigt und die Zielperson getötet, in der Hoffnung, man würde mal nachschauen, wer da im Namen der Bruderschaft meuchelt, aber bislang hat sich noch nichts weiter getan.



Edit: 



Spoiler



Ok, das scheint was ins Rollen gebracht zu haben. Ich habe eine Nachricht von ihnen erhalten.


----------



## Vordack (13. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ah supi,danke
> 
> hab grad n anderes problem,,n ziemlich hässliges,,,bin grad in so ner stadt angekommen,,jedenfalls sind mir als erstes so hell schimmernde wände von den häusern aufgefallen...was könnte das denn sein,,bzw was muss ich runterschalten?
> 
> ...


 
Kein Plan. Mir ist aufgefallen daß in manchen Städten (die die ganz weit in den Bergen sind) plötzlich alles Schwaz Weiß wird, also wegen Schnee und so. Vielleicht meinst Du das?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (13. November 2011)

Guten Morgen allerseits.


Ich habe folgendes Problem: Im Charaktermenü unter dauerhaften Effekten steht in rot "-25% Wirksamkeit von Einhandwaffen". Wo kann das denn herkommen? Ich war mal an einem Schrein, vielleicht daher? Mein Heilungszauber ist um 10% gesteigert, würde also passen.

 Und viel wichtiger: Wie geht es wieder weg? Ich spiele ja einen Haudrauf, keinen Heiler.


----------



## stawacz (13. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Kein Plan. Mir ist aufgefallen daß in manchen Städten (die die ganz weit in den Bergen sind) plötzlich alles Schwaz Weiß wird, also wegen Schnee und so. Vielleicht meinst Du das?


 
ja na es is auf jedenfall der schnee,,bzw die darstellung,,dat is auf jedenfall nich so gedacht

und meiner begleiterin kann ich auch keine sachen anlegen,,die trägt die zwar,,aber ausrüsten kann ich die nich -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. November 2011)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits.
> 
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem: Im Charaktermenü unter dauerhaften Effekten steht in rot "-25% Wirksamkeit von Einhandwaffen". Wo kann das denn herkommen? Ich war mal an einem Schrein, vielleicht daher? Mein Heilungszauber ist um 10% gesteigert, würde also passen.
> ...


 
Hat dich, seit du an dem Schrein warst, ein Viech im Kampf gebissen? Dann müsste eigentlich auch dabei stehen, welche Krankheit diesen Statuseffekt macht.
Ich glaube, ich hatte mal etwas in der Art, als meinem Char Ataxie oder etwas derartiges von einem Wolf angehängt wurde. 
Normalerweise wird man das an einem Schrein wieder los, allerdings auch alle "fremden" Segen, also die Heilzaubersteigerung ebenfalls.
Wenn man krank ist, reagieren die NPCs mitunter auch darauf und sagen einem, wie übel man aussieht.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (13. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hat dich, seit du an dem Schrein warst, ein Viech im Kampf gebissen? Dann müsste eigentlich auch dabei stehen, welche Krankheit diesen Statuseffekt macht.
> Ich glaube, ich hatte mal etwas in der Art, als meinem Char Ataxie oder etwas derartiges von einem Wolf angehängt wurde.
> Normalerweise wird man das an einem Schrein wieder los, allerdings auch alle "fremden" Segen, also die Heilzaubersteigerung ebenfalls.
> Wenn man krank ist, reagieren die NPCs mitunter auch darauf und sagen einem, wie übel man aussieht.


 

Stimmt, die NPCs sagen ich sei krank. Wurde auch öfter schon gebissen. Hast du ne Ahnung wo in der Nähe von Weißlauf ein Schrein sein könnte? Bin noch am Anfang des Spiels und würde gern der Reihe nach alles Erkunden...


----------



## Mothman (13. November 2011)

Mmh....dann bin ich wohl auch irgendwo gebissen worden. 
Dachte immer die NPCs spielen auf meine Hautfarbe und meine Narben an. 

Gab es bei Morrowind oder Oblivion aber - soweit ich mich gerade erinnere - auch schon, dass man krank werden konnte und darauf angesprochen wurde.


----------



## Luuux (13. November 2011)

Ich hätte auch 2 Fragen ^^
Erstens mal kann ich keine Screenshots machen. Alle Screenshots werden in diversen Programmen schwarz angezeigt, oder es kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Gimp zeigt sie an, allerdings schwarz-weiß und total verzerrt. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte? Treiber aktualisieren kann ich nicht (spiele auf einem Notebook; keine neueren NB-Treiber vorhanden-.-); ansonsten versuch ichs nachher nochmal mit Fraps o.Ä.

Meine zweite Frage: Wo kann ich die Drachenschuppen  usw. verkaufen? Hab gelesen man kann damit eine Rüstung machen, da ich als Magier spiele, bringt mir das aber sowieso nichts. Zudem belegen die meinen ganzen Inventarplatz und für ein Haus habe ich (noch) nicht genug Geld ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Mmh....dann bin ich wohl auch irgendwo gebissen worden.
> Dachte immer die NPCs spielen auf meine Hautfarbe und meine Narben an.


Hihi, ich dachte auch zuerst, man wolle mich beleidigen. 



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die NPCs sagen ich sei krank. Wurde auch öfter schon gebissen. Hast du ne Ahnung wo in der Nähe von Weißlauf ein Schrein sein könnte? Bin noch am Anfang des Spiels und würde gern der Reihe nach alles Erkunden...


 Nun bin ich etwas spät dran, aber in Weißlauf gibt es einen Tempel, am zentralen Platz auf dem dieser kranke Baum steht. Dort steht eine Art Altar, wo man Segen empfangen und sich heilen lassen kann.


----------



## Gr1nder17 (13. November 2011)

Heyho allerseits. Ich hätt da mal ne Frage an euch  ich will den dunkelelfen wie einen magie assassinen spielen. ich wollt mal wissen wie man als assassine die finishing moves auslöst. es hat einmal geklappt aber ich krieg das irnwie nich wieder hin einen mit nem dolch die kehle aufzuschneiden


----------



## Luuux (13. November 2011)

Luuux schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch 2 Fragen ^^
> Erstens mal kann ich keine Screenshots machen. Alle Screenshots werden in diversen Programmen schwarz angezeigt, oder es kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Gimp zeigt sie an, allerdings schwarz-weiß und total verzerrt. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte? Treiber aktualisieren kann ich nicht (spiele auf einem Notebook; keine neueren NB-Treiber vorhanden-.-); ansonsten versuch ichs nachher nochmal mit Fraps o.Ä.
> 
> Meine zweite Frage: Wo kann ich die Drachenschuppen  usw. verkaufen? Hab gelesen man kann damit eine Rüstung machen, da ich als Magier spiele, bringt mir das aber sowieso nichts. Zudem belegen die meinen ganzen Inventarplatz und für ein Haus habe ich (noch) nicht genug Geld ^^




Hab die Ursache grade selbst gefunden; der Bug bestand schon in Oblivion (!!!)
Screenshots schwarz-weiß und verzerrt


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (13. November 2011)

hi leute, ich wollt mal fragen wo man seine gesammelten sachen ablegen kann. gibt es eine "eigene truhe" oder so?
muss man sich extra ein haus dafür kaufen damit man eine eigene truhe hat?

ich muss schon die ganze zeit kostbare dinge wegschmeisen weil ich halt kein platz mehr hab....würde mir sehr weiter helfen!

mfg


----------



## stawacz (13. November 2011)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> hi leute, ich wollt mal fragen wo man seine gesammelten sachen ablegen kann. gibt es eine "eigene truhe" oder so?
> muss man sich extra ein haus dafür kaufen damit man eine eigene truhe hat?
> 
> ich muss schon die ganze zeit kostbare dinge wegschmeisen weil ich halt kein platz mehr hab....würde mir sehr weiter helfen!
> ...


 

siehe post 30


----------



## dennis-2810 (13. November 2011)

Kann ich fremde Gegenstände wie zB aus Alvors (Schmied in Flusswald) Haus, bei welchen nicht stehlen steht einfach nehmen? Es gibt ja keine Anzeige für das Karma wenn es sinkt oder steigt. In den Schränken undso liegt auch einfach Gold drin. Ich habs mir genommen hab aber Zweifel dran ob es sich negativ auswirkt^^


----------



## stawacz (13. November 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Kann ich fremde Gegenstände wie zB aus Alvors (Schmied in Flusswald) Haus, bei welchen nicht stehlen steht einfach nehmen? Es gibt ja keine Anzeige für das Karma wenn es sinkt oder steigt. In den Schränken undso liegt auch einfach Gold drin. Ich habs mir genommen hab aber Zweifel dran ob es sich negativ auswirkt^^


 

nee glaub nich,,das hab ich bisher auch immer alles mitgenommen,,sofern es nich als stehlen angezeigt wurd.


----------



## phily (14. November 2011)

wisst ihr noch, wie lange es bei oblivion gedauert hat, bis die ersten größeren grafikmods (texturmods usw.) erschienen sind?


----------



## xtrat (14. November 2011)

*Skyrim - keine Ultra-Settings?*

Hallo,

mein System: 

AMD Phenom II X4 925 2,8 GHz
4 GB DDR 3 Arbeitsspeicher, 1.666 Mhz.
Gforce GTX 570 Pro
Windows 7 64 Bit

schafft problemlos die Ultra-Einstellungen von Battlefield 3, ABER

bei Skyrim werden mir Ultra-Einstellungen gar nicht erst als Option angeboten. 
Meine beste Option sind die "Sehr hoch"-Einstellungen.

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass bei euch auf die "Sehr hoch"-Option noch eine weitere, 
nämlich "Ultra" folgt?


----------



## Rabowke (14. November 2011)

Wie kommst du darauf? Hoch & Sehr hoch sind die bei mir verfügbaren Einstellungen, von Ultra hab ich bei Skyrim noch nie was gesehen.
Aber irgendwie bzw. wo musst du ja diesbzgl. ja mal was gelesen oder gesehen haben, hmm? 

Mit einem i7 2600K, 8GB RAM & GTX 570 habe ich auch keine Ultra Einstellungen & Skyrim läuft sowas von Flüssig mit max. Einstellungen, AA & AF. 

Übrigens haben wir einen Skyrim Fragenthread, da hätte deine Frage wunderbar gepasst. 
http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiele-adventures/9304207-skyrim-der-fragethread.html

Aus diesem Grund: Threads zusammengeführt.


----------



## xtrat (14. November 2011)

Hi Rabowke, tut mir leid wegen der Unordnung.

In allen Foren und bei allen Spielemagazinen lese ich ständig von der ultra-Einstellung, und da wird man doch skeptisch. Hier z.B.: 

The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Grafik-Tuning für beste Ergebnisse - Tipps und Tricks für Ini-Anpassungen [Tipp des Tages]

Aber wenn's bei dir auch nur "Sehr hoch" gibt, bin ich schon ein wenig seliger.


----------



## Rabowke (14. November 2011)

Du das war ja nicht bös gemeint, sondern eine ernstgemeinte Frage von mir.
Ich bin "leider" grad im Büro auf Arbeit, d.h. ich kann dir hier definitiv nicht sagen ob es wirklich eine Ultra Einstellung gibt.
Ich werd mal heute Abend selbst nach schauen, ober ich bezweifel ernsthaft das es eine 'offizielle' Ultra Einstellung im Launcher gibt.


----------



## stawacz (14. November 2011)

xtrat schrieb:


> Hi Rabowke, tut mir leid wegen der Unordnung.
> 
> In allen Foren und bei allen Spielemagazinen lese ich ständig von der ultra-Einstellung, und da wird man doch skeptisch. Hier z.B.:
> 
> ...




also hab ne 6950 drin,und kann auch lediglich sehr hoch auswählen.ich denke mal das im englishen mit "sehr hoch" die "ultra" settings gemeint sind


----------



## GHURU (14. November 2011)

Habe ein kleines Problem, meine Begleiterin ist verschwunden,bin den Berg runtergerutscht und durch den Bach geschwommen seitdem ist sie verschwunden.Weiß nicht ob sie in einem Kampf verwickelt war oder nicht,es wurde nichts angedeutet


----------



## stawacz (14. November 2011)

GHURU schrieb:


> Habe ein kleines Problem, meine Begleiterin ist verschwunden,bin den Berg runtergerutscht und durch den Bach geschwommen seitdem ist sie verschwunden.Weiß nicht ob sie in einem Kampf verwickelt war oder nicht,es wurde nichts angedeutet


 

hab das gleiche problem,,seh auch nich das die irgendwo auf der karte verzeichnet is  die hat ne menge zeug von mir dabei


wer hinweise zu ihrer ergreifung machen kann,wird fürstlich belohnt


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (14. November 2011)

Es gibt überall auf der Karte Burgen die von Baditen besetzt sind. Kriegt man irgendwelche Aufträge um die zu befreien oder muss man einfach mal selbst Hand anlegen?

mfg


----------



## stawacz (14. November 2011)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> Es gibt überall auf der Karte Burgen die von Baditen besetzt sind. Kriegt man irgendwelche Aufträge um die zu befreien oder muss man einfach mal selbst Hand anlegen?
> 
> mfg


 

du bekommst oft in städten aufträge,banditenanführer kalt zu machen,,die sind dann oft in solch ruinen/burgen.einfach mal mit so vielen leuten wie möglich reden.da bekomst dann eine quest nach der anderne


----------



## dennis-2810 (14. November 2011)

Sind bei euch die Schneetexturen auch so hässlich? Sieht aus als wenn jemand die normalen texturen mit paint weiß angemalt hat :/


----------



## DH (14. November 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Sind bei euch die Schneetexturen auch so hässlich? Sieht aus als wenn jemand die normalen texturen mit paint weiß angemalt hat :/


 
Das liegt daran, dass es keine wirklichen Schneetexturen gibt. Schneefall ist dynamisch und bedeckt sozusagen die normalen Texturen. Sieht wirklich bei naher Betrachtung etwas unschön aus, aber im Gesamtbild stört mich das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## suupar (14. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eigentlich schon Kontakt zur dunklen Bruderschaft aufnehmen können? Ich habe bereits einen Kurier umgehauen, weil ich kurz die Hoffnung hatte, es würde wieder so wie im Vorgänger laufen und der Mord würde sie auf den Plan rufen, aber das wäre ja auch wenig abwechslungsreich gewesen.
> Genaue Angaben brauche ich gar nicht, nur ob es ein Quest ist, das irgendwo startet, oder ich doch noch einen Unschuldigen umbringen muss, damit die Sache in Gang kommt.



Achtung Spoiler:



Spoiler



Ich habe Kontakt zur Bruderschaft aufgenommen indem ich in Windhelm mit einem kleinen Jungen geredet habe der Nekromantische Rituale vollzogen hat, man muss vom Eingang der Stadt nach rechts und da das erste Haus links. Dieser Junge sagt einem das man die Mutter eines Waisenhauses umbringen soll. Nachdem ich das getan hatte und das nächste mal geschlafen hatte haben sie  Kontakt aufgenommen 



Hoffe ich konnte euch weiterhelfen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. November 2011)

suupar schrieb:


> Achtung Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Hilfe. 
Mittlerweile habe ich sie aber auch gefunden und bin Mitglied geworden. Wieder herrlich morbide, das Ganze. 



Spoiler



Ich habe gestern noch das Quest aus der Reihe gelöst, bei dem man Cicero belauschen soll. Sehr nett gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2011)

Ich hab eine Frage wegen einer "größeren" Quest, und zwar hab ich bei der ersten Stadt zusammen mit den Wachen einen Drachen getötet und dann auf dem Rückweg in die Stadt den donnerhallenden "Ruf" dieser Weisen gehört. Der Stadt-Lord hat mir nun erklärt, dass ich so schnell wie möglich dort hinreisen soll, es sei eine Ehre, gerufen zu werden.

Jetzt frag ich mich: wie schnell ist denn "so schnell wie möglich" ? Soll ich da wirklich als nächstes hin, oder kann ich in Ruhe noch weitere Nebenquests erfüllen, vlt. sogar zuerst mal in andere Städte (zB zu den Magiern, den Kaiserlichen usw ) ? Ich bin im Moment Level 5, nachher ist der Weg zu diesen Ältesten/Weisen für Level 5 ohnehin viel zu früh?


----------



## FlipSt4r (14. November 2011)

Es ist egal wann du da hingehst.
Bin da auch erst nach einen Haufen von Erkundungstouren und Nebenquest hingegangen und keiner hat sich beschwert oder mir die Tür vor der Nase zugeschlagen^^

Wobei sich ein Abstecher lohnt, weil du dort zwei Shouts beigebracht bekommst.


----------



## phily (14. November 2011)

gibt es eigentlich armbrüste im spiel? die habe ich schon bei oblivion vermisst, wobei die doch super zum fantasy mittelalter setting passen würden, mit mehr bums und reichweite als der bogen, aber längerer "nachladezeit".

ach ja, und kann man einen hund als begleiter haben? so was in der richtung (wikipedia- auszug): 

„Ich möchte Dir einen Rüden  darreichen, den ich aus Irland bekam. Er hat riesige Gliedmaßen und ist  als Begleiter einem kampfbereiten Manne gleichzusetzen. Darüber hinaus  hat er den Verstand eines Menschen, und er wird Deine Feinde anbellen,  niemals aber Deine Freunde. Er wird es einem jeden Menschen am Gesicht  ablesen, ob er gegen Dich Gutes oder Schlechtes im Schilde führt. Und er  wird sein Leben für Dich lassen.“
 – Brennu Njáls saga, Island, ca. 1000 n. Chr.​


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2011)

thx Flipst4r 

@phily: Du könntest Dir ja einen Verbrecher anheuern, den bezeichnen dann wenigstens einige der Wachsoldaten als "Hund!!!" 


btw: wie kann man einen Begleiter "entlassen" ? Ich hab aus Versehen am Anfang im Dorf einen Elf als Begleiter "engagiert", was ich gar nicht wollte. Ich hab dem dann gesagt "warte hier", weitere Optionen hatte ich nicht - nun wollte mit der Lord in der Stadt eine Begleiterin zuteilen, die sagt aber, dass ich schon einen Begleiter hätte ^^


----------



## FlipSt4r (14. November 2011)

Nein es gibt keine Armbrüste im Spiel und Ja man kann tierische Begleiter bekommen.
Das verhält sich dann so wie in Fallout, es ist ein menschlicher und ein tierischer Begleiter erlaubt.
Wie viele es gibt weiß ich nicht.




> btw: wie kann man einen Begleiter "entlassen" ? Ich hab aus Versehen am  Anfang im Dorf einen Elf als Begleiter "engagiert", was ich gar nicht  wollte. Ich hab dem dann gesagt "warte hier", weitere Optionen hatte ich  nicht - nun wollte mit der Lord in der Stadt eine Begleiterin zuteilen,  die sagt aber, dass ich schon einen Begleiter hätte ^^


Ansprechen und dort gibt es normalerweise ein Option wo sowas steht wie "Wir sollten uns trennen"
Könnte es sein, dass du den Charakter für eine Quest brauchst bzw. wie heißt dein Begleiter?


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2011)

Also, da war im ersten Dorf eine Miniquest, bei der zwei Männer um eine Frau streiten und der eine Mann mich bittet, der Frau einen gefälschten Brief zu geben, damit er bei der Frau besser dasteht. Ich hab den Kerl dann verpetzt, und die Frau dankte mir und schickte mich dann noch zu dem zweiten Mann - DAS ist der, den ich aus Versehen als Begleiter aktiviert hab.

Es kann sein, dass ich zu dem frühen Zeitpunkt des Spiels noch nicht gemerkt hab, dass bei zB 6 Antwortoptionen nur 3-4 Optionen eingeblendet werden und man per Mausrad weiterscrollen muss, um die anderen zu sehen. Vvlt hätte ich für die Optionen "Trennen" weiter runtercrollen müssen.

Ach ja: ich bin bei diesem Kämpferclan in Weißfluss, jetzt wollte ich nach Arbeit fragen, aber angeblich hab ich schon einen Auftrag - ich weiß nur nicht mehr, welcher von meinen Questeinträgen es war... kann man irgendwie nachträglich sehen, wo/von wem man welche Quest bekommen hat, oder eine ausführlichere Beschreibung als nur zB "Töte den Räuberhauptmann bei Alsfeld" ?


----------



## FlipSt4r (14. November 2011)

Ja, also da müsste ein Option sein, um ihn wegzuschicken.

Das Questlog ist recht spartanisch. Ich wüsste jetzt keine Funktion die dir da hilft.
Vielleicht kannst du ja mal einen Screenshot von deinem Questlog posten oder sagen welche Quest dort drin stehen. Eventuell weiß ich oder wer anders noch welche Quest für die "Companions" sind.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2011)

Naja, ich arbeite die Quests einfach mal ab. Es sind eh nur 3-4 Stück, die in Frage kommen - der Rest ist eindeutig zu "mythisch" oder zu simpel in der Art wie "melde Dich bei der Bardenschule in Einsamkeit"


----------



## bomarcel (14. November 2011)

hallo ich habe ein problem,bei der stadt verteidigung habe ich die kaiserlichen wachen angegriffen, jetzt sind sie gegen mich bei der nächstens mission ,ein ort zurück erobern,wenn ich dort hinlaufe greifen sie mich sofort an. kann ich das rückgängig machen? hab leider kein spielstand vor dem vorfall mehr.


----------



## Andy19 (14. November 2011)

bomarcel schrieb:


> hallo ich habe ein problem,bei der stadt verteidigung habe ich die kaiserlichen wachen angegriffen, jetzt sind sie gegen mich bei der nächstens mission ,ein ort zurück erobern,wenn ich dort hinlaufe greifen sie mich sofort an. kann ich das rückgängig machen? hab leider kein spielstand vor dem vorfall mehr.


Vielleicht irgendwo eine andere kaiserliche Wache suchen und dein Kopfgeld zahlen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2011)

Hast Du auch keine Autosaves von vorher? Die werden ja idr nur angelegt, wenn man ein Gebäude oder eine Stadt betritt.


Ich hab dann auch noch ne Frage: ich bin im "Bollwerk", so ein großer Tempel im Berg nahe Flusswald und Helgen. Ich bin an einer Feuerfalle vorbei, da ist ein Vampirfürst oder so was - ich hab da einfach keine Chance gegen den ^^  Ich habe sogar Schleichangriff per Bogen gemacht, bin dann zurückgerannt und hab die Feuerfalle aktiviert, dann sofort Schwert und Schidl genommen - aber 12 mal versucht, nie geschafft...   Es ist dabei so, dass ich oft noch 1/4 Energie habe und der Vampir nur noch 10%, und dann versetzt der mir einen tödlichen Schwertstoß... was kann ich da tun? Bin Level 7


----------



## doc2k11 (14. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hab das Problem ,das mir Skyrim immer abschmiert wenn ich in Saartal versuche mich aus dem kleinen Raum am Anfang zu befreien in den man eingeschlossen wird wenn man das Amulett von der Wand nimmt. Egal was ich für nen Zauber auf die Wand/Tür feuer, ich sehe jedes mal nur wie es das ding zerreißt, und dann Standbild und das war es. Hatt das noch jemand oder weis vielleicht jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Andy19 (14. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du auch keine Autosaves von vorher? Die werden ja idr nur angelegt, wenn man ein Gebäude oder eine Stadt betritt.
> 
> 
> Ich hab dann auch noch ne Frage: ich bin im "Bollwerk", so ein großer Tempel im Berg nahe Flusswald und Helgen. Ich bin an einer Feuerfalle vorbei, da ist ein Vampirfürst oder so was - ich hab da einfach keine Chance gegen den ^^ Ich habe sogar Schleichangriff per Bogen gemacht, bin dann zurückgerannt und hab die Feuerfalle aktiviert, dann sofort Schwert und Schidl genommen - aber 12 mal versucht, nie geschafft...  Es ist dabei so, dass ich oft noch 1/4 Energie habe und der Vampir nur noch 10%, und dann versetzt der mir einen tödlichen Schwertstoß... was kann ich da tun? Bin Level 7


Gegen Untote hilft Feuer (Zauber), Silberschwerter und beschworene Kreaturen sind meist gut zum ablenken.


----------



## phily (14. November 2011)

@ herb: was bei oblivion schon immer sehr erfolgsversprechend war, und bei skyrim bei mir auch schon geklappt hat, ist den gegner hin und her zu locken, an ecken,kanten,tischen und stühlen vorbei, meist bleiben die dann irgendwo hängen und man kann aus geschützter stellung angreifen. ist natürlich nicht die feine englische art, aber manchmal, wenns gar nicht anders geht, ne gute lösung. so bin ich bei oblivion ziemlich am anfang an ein megastarkes schwert,rüstung und schild gekommen, hieß umbra oder so.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Flammenzauber ist bei mir leider zu schwach. Für 2 Skelette reicht es, aber nicht für einen Vampir-Fürst. Und Schwerter hab ich bisher nur aus Stahl oder "Nord..." gefunden...  dann muss ich da wohl raus und erstmal andere Quests suchen.


----------



## phily (15. November 2011)

wie werd ich den vampirismus los?war schon bei oblivion ne qual. wobei es rein optisch cool aussieht...meine raubkatze mit extra langen eckzähnen 

ps: @ herb: war auch grad in dem bollwerk, echt ein harter hund, aber mit meiner oben genannten taktik hab ich ihn weg gemacht *muhahah*, nur doof das ich jetzt selbst ein vampir bin


----------



## SimonFistrich (15. November 2011)

Moin zusammen, für alle, die es noch nicht gesehen haben, unsere Lösung (für die Hauptquest) steht mittlerweile zu zwei Dritteln: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Komplettlösung der Hauptquest plus Tipps und Tricks inklusive Video-Guide - Update. Vielleicht findet's ja der ein oder andere nützlich.  Nächstes Update folgt in Kürze.


----------



## tavrosffm (15. November 2011)

also das inventarmenü handling ist mal wirklich der allerletzte rotz.
wie neawoulf schon geschreiben hat liegt das hauptproblem daran dass die neu belegung der tasten im spiel nicht angezeigt wird.

das favoritenmenü ist sowas von unnötig kompliziert gehalten da fragt man sich doch wirklich wie unverschämt die spieleentwickler heutzutage sind und wie schlimm das wohl noch werden wird.
in diesem fall ist der spruch "früher war alles besser" doch wirklich passend.
die spieleindustrie schöpft mittlerweile millionen mit ihrem rotz und haben vergessen aus welchen dunklen nieschen löchern sie einst herkamen.
was ist mit der guten alten menüleiste in rollenspielen passiert?
kann man die nicht mehr programmieren?
und wenn man schon was moderneres machen will wieso benutzt man kein common rose.
nein ich muss mich durch nixsagende bezeichnungen für irgend ein zauber durchkämpfen und das mitten im spiel.
aber solange sich da leute trotz solcher spielspaßtrübenden kleinichkeiten ein spiel zu release holen werden die herren wohl nix anders machen.

eventuell beim schutz ihres geistigen eigentums da sind sie immer einfallsreich.
bei teil 6 müssen wir uns wahrscheinlich bei der betehsda zentrale persönlich mit dem gekauften produkt verifizieren und bekommen dann einen freischaltcode.
den spieleschmieden geht es nur noch um kohle und mehr kohle.
ahh das game muss man auch auf konsolen bringen (nicht weil wir denen auch ein tolles spiel geben wollen) weil wir das geldfeld auch noch abgrasen wollen.
also wie entwickeln wir das kosteneffizient (mein persönliches unwort des jahrhunderts) für alle plattformen....wir lassen einfach ein paar kleinigkeiten weg die community modder werden das schon richten.

boah man merkt ich hab nen frust.
erst rage dann bf3 und nun skyrim.....alles spielerische katastrophen durch mangelnde logik.


----------



## stawacz (15. November 2011)

moin zusammen

weiß zufällig jemand wo ich veredelte mondsteine herbekomme??hab die schmiedefähigkeit mitlerweile so hoch,das ich elfenrüstungen und waffen herstellen kann


----------



## Hawkins (15. November 2011)

Die kann man gelegentlich bei Händlern kaufen. Das Inventar der Händler richtet sich aber  nach dem Level deines Chars, es kann also sein das du zu niedrig bist.
Auch generell die Beute aus Dungeons und Kisten richtet sich nach dem Characterlevel.
Es gibt auch Adern für Mondstein, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man beim Schmelzen veredeltes Mondstein bekommt.

Edit: gerade getestet. Beim schmelzen von Moonstone Ore bekommt man refined Moonstone heraus(hab das game auf englisch) sollte also das sein was du suchst. 
Wo ich allerdings das Moonstone Ore geminert hab weis ich leider nicht mehr


----------



## xtrat (15. November 2011)

Ha! Leider zwar nicht - dafür kannst DU mir bestimmt sagen, wie du in den Raum überhaupt erst hineingekommen bist - bei mir ist der nämlich vergittert und einen Hebel zum öffnen kann ich nicht finden.


----------



## Bullcow (15. November 2011)

hallo community

ich habe ein problem mit einer Quest von der Magiergilde und zwar soll ich 3 büchen einsammeln.
Bis dahin kein problem haben die alte umgezaubert alles wunderbar und dann passierts 2 von 3 bücher eingesammelt und beim 3 buch *Fragment über Artaeum* so heißt das buch Stürtz das spiel ohne fehlermeldung oder sonst was ab....
Was nun ist die frage habt ihr eine lösung dafür? oder evtl den Cheat für das buch?


----------



## stawacz (15. November 2011)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Die kann man gelegentlich bei Händlern kaufen. Das Inventar der Händler richtet sich aber  nach dem Level deines Chars, es kann also sein das du zu niedrig bist.
> Auch generell die Beute aus Dungeons und Kisten richtet sich nach dem Characterlevel.
> Es gibt auch Adern für Mondstein, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man beim Schmelzen veredeltes Mondstein bekommt.
> 
> ...



ah cool danke  so gleich die nächste frage,,wie funktioniert das mit der diebesgilde,,ich find diesen vex(heißt der so?)nich in rifton

oder treten die an mich heran ?


----------



## Dominikdak (15. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ah cool danke  so gleich die nächste frage,,wie funktioniert das mit der diebesgilde,,ich find diesen vex(heißt der so?)nich in rifton
> 
> oder treten die an mich heran ?


 
unter der stadt ist ein kanal, dort ist eine tür "rattenweg" dadurch musst du gehen, in der "zersplitterten flasche" ist die diebesgilde


----------



## stawacz (15. November 2011)

Dominikdak schrieb:


> unter der stadt ist ein kanal, dort ist eine tür "rattenweg" dadurch musst du gehen, in der "zersplitterten flasche" ist die diebesgilde


 komisch,,da war ich doch schon,,,ok danke schon mal


edit:  so bin jetzt bei der,nur sagt sie immer sie hat mir nichts zu sagen..muss ich da erst nen bestimmten wert beim diebstall haben oder so?


----------



## Adariel (15. November 2011)

Problem bei Gefährten Quest mit den Schluchtweiherhexen bzw. deren Köpfen im Inventar:



Spoiler



Nachdem ich für Kodlak alle Hexen getötet habe und deren Köpfe im Inventar habe komme ich zurück und muss feststellen das Kodlak von der Silbernen Hand ermordet wurde. Die Quest wurde trotzdem erfolgreich abgeschlossen, aber jetzt habe ich immer noch die 5 Köpfe im Inventar und kann diese nicht ablegen da mir das Spiel sagt es seien Questgegenstände. Die Köpfe wiegen zusammen 25, da das Gewicht eh immer total schnell voll ist ist das mehr als Ärgerlich das jetzt noch 25 von den 320 permanent belegt sind (wo knapp ~100 eh schon für die angelegte Ausrüstung von drauf geht)

Einer eine Idee wie ich die jetzt wieder los werde?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. November 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Problem bei Gefährten Quest mit den Schluchtweiherhexen bzw. deren Köpfen im Inventar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Quest-Reihe weiter verfolgen. 



Spoiler



Auch post mortem hat Kodlak noch Bedarf an Hexenköpfen.


----------



## dennis-2810 (15. November 2011)

Wozu kann man eigentlich Leinentücher gebrauchen? :/ Hab jetz schon einige gesammelt und habe keine Ahnung wozu überhaupt^^ Und kann man gelootete oder auch geklaute Gegenstände doch irgendwo verkaufen?


----------



## Hawkins (15. November 2011)

Als Mitglied der Diebesgilde in 



Spoiler



Riften


 kann man Diebesgut verkaufen


----------



## SeriousFreak (15. November 2011)

Ich hab gleich mehrere Fragen:



SPOILER!:

1. Wie kann ich die Bestiengestalt verwenden? Ich habs zwar sozusagen "ausgerütstet", aber verwandeln kann ich mich irgendwie nicht.
Bin es jetzt schon seit über 25 Tagen, aber bis auf den Abschnitt in der Quest konnte ich die Bestiengestalt noch nicht verwenden.

2. Wie kann man sich von 1. heilen?  Da, einem ja hier der Erholungsbonus (schlafen über 8 Stunden) verwährt wird, würde ich mich gerne heilen...
In Oblivion konnte man sich ja auch in einen Vampir verwandeln (vielleicht geht das hier ja auch). Eine Heilmethode wäre für beide Flüche/Segen interessant.

3. Wie kann ich Erze veredeln, d.h. Barren herstellen?
Ist das ein Talent, dass erst über Schmiedekunst geskillt werden muss, oder geht das so irgendwie?

Ich glaube, das wars erst mal.
(Wie macht ihr diese Spoiler Kästen? Naja, ich schreibs mal so obendrüber...)


----------



## Fiffi1984 (15. November 2011)

SeriousFreak schrieb:


> Ich hab gleich mehrere Fragen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur um sicher zu gehen: Du hast die Verwandlung als Schrei im Magie-Menü ausgewählt, aber dann lässt er sich nicht aktivieren?


----------



## dennis-2810 (15. November 2011)

Danke für die Antwort Hawkins 

Habe gleich noch eine Frage:

Worin unterscheiden sich die Seelensteine. Also wenn ich einen Gegenstand verzaubern will, ihn und eine Verzauberung auswähle, hat ein großer Seelenstein keinen besseren Effekt als ein kleiner.. wo liegt sonst der Unterschied wenn ich einen besseren Stein nehme?
*Antwort:*_ Die Steine sind nur für verschiedene Gegner da. Also ein winziger Stein fängt die Seele von zB einem Hasen. Umso stärker der Gegner desto größer muss der Seelenstein sein. Es wirkte auch so als ob man bei schwachen Gegnern (Tiere etc.) einen befüllten Stein bekommt, anstatt nur die Seele wie bei größeren Steinen._


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Evlt. hat es erst eine Auswirkung, wenn Du Verzauberung besser beherrschst?

Dazu hab ich auch eine Frage: wenn ich einen Gegenstand Entzaubere, der zB Frostschaden verursacht: kann ich damit dann nur EINEN neuen Gegenstand erstellen, oder weiß ab da immer, wie ich einen Gegenstand mit einem Frostschaden versehen kann und benötige nur noch einen Seelenstein?

*Und noch eine Frage zu einem Drachen*: an einer großen Kruezung mit einem sehr hohen Felsen, oben auf dem Felsen konnte ich eine große Festung sehen, wurde von einem Drachen angegriffen, der danach auch die Festung angriff. Ich versuchte, zur Festung zu gelangen, aber der Weg zum vermuteten Eingang war zu groß. Ich dachte dann, als ich auf ein freies Feld kam, dass ich den Drachen losgeworden sei, aber nix da... da waren dann zwar 3-4 Bogenschützen als Helfer, aber ich hab es nicht überlebt. Frage: war der Drache teil der Story, also kommt der automatisch zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt, oder "gehört" der Drache zu der Festung, also: wenn ich die Gegend erstmal meide, dann werd ich dem Drachen auch ausweichen?


----------



## dennis-2810 (15. November 2011)

Habe die Antwort zu meiner Frage: Die Steine sind nur für verschiedene Gegner da. Also ein winziger Stein fängt die Seele von zB einem Hasen. Umso stärker der Gegner desto größer muss der Seelenstein sein. Es wirkte auch so als ob man bei schwachen Gegnern (Tiere etc.) einen befüllten Stein bekommt, anstatt nur die Seele wie bei größeren Steinen.

@Herbboy
Wenn du einmal eine Verzauberung durch Entzauberung lernst kannst du diese beliebig oft auf Gegenstände anwenden


----------



## stawacz (15. November 2011)

ich noch mal^^

ich versuch immer noch jämmerlich in die diebesgilde einzutreten,,bin auch da unten bei diesem ratenweg,,aber vex mag wohl nich so recht mit mir reden...was muss ich tun??


----------



## th_h_hexley (15. November 2011)

Wie sicher ist es eigentlich seine Habseligkeiten in Truhen (etc) ausserhalb eigener Behausungen zu verstauen? In Oblivion und Fallout 3/NV haben gewisse Truhen regelmässig respawned, wodurch die Dinge verloren gingen.

Konkreter kennt jemand eine sichere Truhe o.ä. in der Nähe von Falkreath?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Frage: war der Drache teil der Story, also kommt der automatisch zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt, oder "gehört" der Drache zu der Festung, also: wenn ich die Gegend erstmal meide, dann werd ich dem Drachen auch ausweichen?


Einige Drachen haben eigene Nester, die auch auf der Karte entsprechend markiert werden. Aber generell scheint man auf der ganzen Karte Besuch von oben bekommen können. Jedoch kündigen sie sich akustisch an und scheinen auch mehr Gefallen am Kampf gegen Sabre Cats, Bears oder schlicht Giants zu haben. Wenn man dem Drachen nicht gewachsen ist oder schlicht keine Lust auf die Hetzjagd querfeldein hat, kann man auch einfach weglaufen oder sich in einen Dungeon verkriechen.

Bischen unglücklich über die unangemeldeten Besuche der Drachen ist leider auch das eigene Pferd. So greift es doch glatt die Drachen an, wenn man gerade nicht im Sattel sitzt. Leider hab ich auch später die fliegenden Flammenwerfer nicht schnell genug vom Himmel geholt, so dass mein einfältiger Zosse jetzt in recht knuspriger Form vor dem Eingang zum Bloodlet Throne liegt.


----------



## xtrat (15. November 2011)

@SeriousFreak: 

1. Die Gestalt aktivierst du genau wie die Sprüche, in der Grundeinstellung also über die Y-Taste. (Vorher die Gestalt im Menü anwählen.)

2. Eine Heilmethode ist mir nicht bekannt. Man kann sich mit Vampirismus nur dann infizieren, wenn man kein Werwolf ist, da Vampirismus eine Krankheit ist und Werwölfe 100%ig immun gegen Krankheiten sind.

3. Für das Herstellen von Barren gibt es Schmelzöfen hier und da. Findest du noch.


----------



## phily (15. November 2011)

hab in einem anderen forum etwas  von einer quest gehört, mit der man den vampirismus loswerden kann. aber wo kriege ich diese quest?


----------



## RaoulDuke0921 (15. November 2011)

Servus Hallo, 
bin langsam am verzweifeln...habe Skyrim gestern installiert, über Steam das Update gezogen und los gings...die erste Hauptquest gelöst, dann die goldene laue gesucht. Alles lief super, wenig Ruckler usw...habe gespeichert und das Spiel beendet, heute wollte ich es starten, das ging noch, auf Laden geklickt, den Spielstand angeklickt, dann kommt der Ladebildschirm und peng, ich bin wieder auf meinem Desktop...nichts dabei gedacht und nochmal probiert...wieder dasselbe Ende, hallo Desktop...jetzt lese ich öfter:

_"Auch der Sound kann zu Problemen führen. Wenn das bei euch der Fall sein sollte, dann rechtsklickt in der Systemsteuerung unter Hardware und Sound sowie Sound-Einstellungen auf Standard-Wiedergabegerät. Nun wählt ihr den Reiter Eigenschaften aus und klickt dort auf Erweitert. Einmal dort angekommen, wählt ihr "16 Bit, 44100 Hz" aus. Nun solltet ihr The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim problemlos starten können."_

So...als Betriebssystem habe ich immer noch Windows XP...da geht das nicht...zumindest denke ich das...oder stelle ich mich zu blöd an? Und könnte es daran liegen? Wie gesagt, das Spiel lief astrein gestern, heute stürzt es mir beim Laden eines Spielstands ab...so hatte ich mir meinen Urlaub nicht vorgestellt...ich wollte den eigentlich in Skyrim verbringen 

Wäre cool, wenn ihr mir evtl helfen könntet...

MfG Alex


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Bei windows XP ist das evlt. woanders - schau mal in der Systemsteuerung bei "Sound & Audio" oder so.


----------



## RaoulDuke0921 (15. November 2011)

Hab ich schon geschaut ja...aber nix gefunden...bin wohl als XP Nutzer allein auf weiter Flur...aber irgendwas muss es ja haben...oder irgendwie muss es doch funzen...


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Hast Du denn bei XP in der Systemsteurung, wenn Du auf Sound&Audio gehst, nicht mal so was wie "Lautsprecher" oder so was? Da kann man idR dann auf so was wie "erweitert" klicken. Was für eine Soundkarte hast Du denn?

So oder so: es kann sein, dass es ohnehin nicht die Lösung wäre. Da sehr viele dieses Problem haben, wird da sicher bald ein Update für das Spiel rauskommen.


----------



## SeriousFreak (15. November 2011)

xtrat schrieb:


> @SeriousFreak:
> 
> 1. Die Gestalt aktivierst du genau wie die Sprüche, in der Grundeinstellung also über die Y-Taste. (Vorher die Gestalt im Menü anwählen.)
> 
> ...


 
Super, vielen Dank xtrat 
da stand ich wohl auf der Leitung. Ich hatte immer nur die Gestalt angewählt, aber nicht gecheckt wie mans auslöst.
Naja, dann kann ich auf die Heilung verzichten. 

Und danke für den Tipp mit den Öfen... bin wohl noch nicht an so einem vorbeigestolpert.
Naja kommt Zeit kommt Rat.

THX und Gruß


----------



## RaoulDuke0921 (16. November 2011)

Ist eine on-board-karte auf meinem MSI-Mainboard, werd mal den aktuellen Soundkartentreiber von Realtek installieren, hoffe mal, dass da bald ein Patch kommt...hat nämlich schon echt Spaß gemacht, wieder einmal durch die Landschaft zu streifen und Hirsche zu jagen


----------



## Adariel (16. November 2011)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Die Quest-Reihe weiter verfolgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider nicht, da geht irgendwie gar nichts weiter. 



Spoiler



Die Leiche liegt am Boden, ich kann die nicht anwählen, und ich bekomm auch keine Folgequest mehr, kann auch nicht Farkas anquatschen der neben der Leiche hockt, da steht er sei beschäftigt. Hab jetzt mal nen halbes Dutzend andere Quests in Skyrim gemacht und ein paar Tage verstreichen lassen...nix, alles bleibt bei den Gefährten so stehen und liegen, Kodlak liegt auch noch da. Die Leichen der Silbernen Hand liegen draußen und drinnen, die Jägerin und Torval stehen immer noch mit gezückten Waffen vor Jorvaske und sagen jedes mal den selben Satz. Auch der Typ der in der Schmiede was verkauft geht nicht mehr zu seinem Laden zurück, der steht auch rund um die Uhr da und gafft...



Buggy? Oder muss ich irgendwas machen? Hillllffffffeeeeeee


----------



## LowriderRoxx (16. November 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Leider nicht, da geht irgendwie gar nichts weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von Vilkas bekommst du keine Aufgabe?


Spoiler



Von Vilkas bekommt man "Purity of Revenge", wo man die Überreste der Axt "Wuuthrad" (?) holen muss. Dann findet eine Bestattung von Kodlak statt und der Circle entscheidet sich, die Axt ihrem ursprünglichen Eigentümer zu überreichen -- Start der Quest "Glory of the Dead". Im Rahmen dieser Quest wirst du auch die Hexenköpfe loswerden können. 

Falls du vorher jedoch bereits in "Driftshade Refuge" gewesen bist und dort Blut vergossen hast, könnte es sein, dass Vilkas die Quest nicht rausrückt -- Bug. Spielstand sichern und folgendes probieren: 
- Konsole öffnen 
- Vilkas mit der Maus markieren (nicht sichtbar)
- "disable" 
- "enable" 
- "setstage c05 0"

Dann sollte die Quest ordentlich triggern, wenn man Vilkas anspricht. Aber keine Garantien, daher auch vorher speichern.


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nun hast du mich verwirrt.
> Dass man ohne Q die Gegenstände mit 1-8 auswählen kann, nachdem man sie, wie ich oben beschrieben habe, den Zahlen zugeordnet hat, war mir klar, aber das zuordnen geht auch ohne F, wenn man den Gegenstand "aktiv" hat?
> 
> Was ich oben beschrieb, war nur der Weg, wie man die Gegenstände auf die entsprechenden Tasten legt. Kann sein, dass es etwas missverständlich beschrieben war.


 
Ich drücke einmal kurz Q um das Menu zu öffnen, markiere den Gegenstand und drücke die Taste. Punkt


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> hab das gleiche problem,,seh auch nich das die irgendwo auf der karte verzeichnet is  die hat ne menge zeug von mir dabei
> 
> 
> wer hinweise zu ihrer ergreifung machen kann,wird fürstlich belohnt


 
Ist mir einmal passiert. Habe 10 Minuten gewartet udn sie kam angelaufen. Ein anderes Mal habe ich neugeladen da sie im Kampf gefallen ist und deswegen nicht zurück kam... Aber geal, es gibt ja noch viel mehr Leute die mit einem gehen würden


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2011)

doc2k11 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab das Problem ,das mir Skyrim immer abschmiert wenn ich in Saartal versuche mich aus dem kleinen Raum am Anfang zu befreien in den man eingeschlossen wird wenn man das Amulett von der Wand nimmt. Egal was ich für nen Zauber auf die Wand/Tür feuer, ich sehe jedes mal nur wie es das ding zerreißt, und dann Standbild und das war es. Hatt das noch jemand oder weis vielleicht jemand eine Lösung?


 
Schraub Grafik runter. Hatte bei einer Tür die ich mit Feuer öffnen soltle das selbe. Kurz niedrig gestellt, Tür auf, wieder hoch gestellt ging problemlos.


----------



## Adariel (16. November 2011)

@*LowriderRoxx*

Klappt nicht mit C05, mit C06 geht es zwar aber die Quest bleibt verbuggt,  alle stehen an der Schmiede und nichts passiert. 3 davon sind  beschäftigt und lassen sich gar nicht anquatschen, die Jägerin sagt  weiterhin nur "die zwei sind erledigt"...

Mit C06 200 ist die Questreihe zwar beendet, aber trotzdem stehen noch etliche Chars an der Schmiede (u.a. der Jarl etc), die Jägerin begrüßt mich zwar kurz als Herold, läuft dann aber, wie alle anderen Gefährten auch, weg und ist dann nicht wieder auffindbar.

Total NERVIG! Das raubt mir jetzt doch den Spielspaß, Motivation ist im Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das Problem wird durch einen zeitnahen Patch behoben so das man  normal weiterspielen kann. Wenn die Questreihe jetzt auch nach dem nächsten Patch zerstört bleibt  flipp ich aus


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich drücke einmal kurz Q um das Menu zu öffnen, markiere den Gegenstand und drücke die Taste. Punkt


 
Funktioniert das auch bei verbrauchbaren Gegenständen, wie Heiltränken?


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Funktioniert das auch bei verbrauchbaren Gegenständen, wie Heiltränken?


 
Err, ich hab noch NIE verbrauchbare Gegenständer verwendet  Ich hab nur 2 Waffen und meine Spells in der Schnellleiste. Aber danke, jetzt weiss ich daß ich etwas vergesse habe^^


----------



## stawacz (16. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ist mir einmal passiert. Habe 10 Minuten gewartet udn sie kam angelaufen. Ein anderes Mal habe ich neugeladen da sie im Kampf gefallen ist und deswegen nicht zurück kam... Aber geal, es gibt ja noch viel mehr Leute die mit einem gehen würden


 

naja is immer blöd,wenn der viele wertgegenstände von mir trägt.ich brauch ja nur durch die pampa rennen und irgendwo runterspringen und schon folgt der futzi nich mehr,,,einmal is einer drauf gegangen,und kurz darauf kam so n kurier zu mir und meinte,ich hätte geerbt.ich wurde mit 100 goldstücken im testament berücksichtigt


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> naja is immer blöd,wenn der viele wertgegenstände von mir trägt.ich brauch ja nur durch die pampa rennen und irgendwo runterspringen und schon folgt der futzi nich mehr,,,einmal is einer drauf gegangen,und kurz darauf kam so n kurier zu mir und meinte,ich hätte geerbt.ich wurde mit 100 goldstücken im testament berücksichtigt


 
Wenn Du irgendwo runterspringst folgt er weiter. Er ist nur nicht so lebensmüde und springt hinterher sondern versucht einen anderen, normalen Weg zu finden. Wenn er dabei in einem Kampf stirbt ist halt "realistisch" 

Wegen den Wertsachen... in KEINEM Rollenspiel der letzten Jahre, abgesehen von den Vorgängern, war es für mich so einfach schnell viel Geld zu machen. Es liegt dermaßen viel Zeug rum, das kann man gar nicht alles verkaufen, so viel Geld haben die Händler gar nicht


----------



## Adariel (16. November 2011)

@*LowriderRoxx*

Klappt nicht mit C05, mit C06 geht es zwar aber die Quest bleibt verbuggt,  alle stehen an der Schmiede und nichts passiert. 3 davon sind  beschäftigt und lassen sich gar nicht anquatschen, die Jägerin sagt  weiterhin nur "die zwei sind erledigt"...

Mit C06 200 ist die Questreihe zwar beendet, aber trotzdem stehen noch  etliche Chars an der Schmiede (u.a. der Jarl etc), die Jägerin begrüßt  mich zwar kurz als Herold, läuft dann aber, wie alle anderen Gefährten  auch, weg und ist dann nicht wieder auffindbar.

 Total NERVIG! Das raubt mir jetzt doch den Spielspaß, Motivation ist im Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Hoffe das Problem wird durch einen zeitnahen Patch behoben so das man  normal weiterspielen kann. Wenn die Questreihe jetzt auch nach dem nächsten Patch zerstört bleibt  flipp ich aus


----------



## Mothman (16. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ,einmal is einer drauf gegangen,und kurz darauf kam so n kurier zu mir und meinte,ich hätte geerbt.ich wurde mit 100 goldstücken im testament berücksichtigt


lol ... wie geil ist das denn?! 

Ich hab im Moment "Lydia" im Schlepptau. 
Kleiner Warnhinweis:
Wenn man seinen Gefährten zu lange nicht mitnimmt und im Haus lässt (sofern man schon eines hat), dann langweilen die sich auch und hauen ab. Da steht dann sinngemäß "dein Gefährte hat sich gelangweilt und ist abgehauen".


----------



## Schlontzi (16. November 2011)

bzgl des verlierens von gefährten. hatte diese geile die ich vom jarl bekommen habe auch mal verloren, nachdem ich aber wieder bei dem jarl war um was zu achen, stand sie da und ich konnte sie weider mitnehmen.

evtl ists ja bei anderen auch so.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (16. November 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Mit C06 200 ist die Questreihe zwar beendet, aber trotzdem stehen noch  etliche Chars an der Schmiede (u.a. der Jarl etc), die Jägerin begrüßt  mich zwar kurz als Herold, läuft dann aber, wie alle anderen Gefährten  auch, weg und ist dann nicht wieder auffindbar.





Spoiler



Versteh ich das richtig, "Purity of Revenge" ist jetzt via console command erledigt? Am Ende der Quest sollte man die Bruchstücke der Axt an den Schmied an der Skyforge überreichen. Der schickt einen dann zu den drei verbliebenen Mitgliedern des Circle in die Underforge, wo man schließlich die nächste Quest der Reihe erhält.

Also vielleicht die Konsole nochmals bemühen und "Fragments of Wuuthrad" erzeugen. Item ID scheint "000db351" zu sein, siehe hier. Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein, bei mir lief es glücklicherweise problemlos.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Wieso sind eigentlich die "Bosse" der Burgruinen usw. so schwer? Die ganzen Wachen erledige mich links, aber von 6 Ruinen, die ich zufällig entdeckte und durchstöberte, hab ich es nur in 2 geschafft, den Boss zu besiegen - und das auch nur, mit 4-5 mal Neuladen und weil ich zum Ausgang lief und, außerhalb der Höhe/Ruine mich erstmal heilte und wieder zum Kampf zurückkehrte...


----------



## Spassbremse (16. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> lol ... wie geil ist das denn?!
> 
> Ich hab im Moment "Lydia" im Schlepptau.
> Kleiner Warnhinweis:
> Wenn man seinen Gefährten zu lange nicht mitnimmt und im Haus lässt (sofern man schon eines hat), dann langweilen die sich auch und hauen ab. Da steht dann sinngemäß "dein Gefährte hat sich gelangweilt und ist abgehauen".



Für die Huskarle gilt dies aber nicht, oder? Ich habe zwei Häuser und zwei Thane-Titel und in meinen beiden Häusern warten meine Huskarle brav auf neue Befehle (und saufen meine Metvorräte weg): "Euch ein langes Leben, Thane! *rülps*"


----------



## Adariel (16. November 2011)

@LowRiderXXX
Danke, hab das Problem jetzt anders angegangen, und zwar nach dem Schema hier (aber ein wenig abgeändert):

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Purity_of_Revenge



Spoiler



Problem war, ich hatte die Helm von Winterfeste unerledigt im  Questlog, und ich hatte auch schon die komplette Silberne Hand im  Refugium erledigt die eigentlich für die Rachequest da waren (bin da  vorher schon mal gewesen). Ich hab dann einfach einen der Typen dort  wieder belebt und hab dann die Quest mit dem Helm erledigt. Danach  wieder nach Jorvaske und dort dann "player.setstage C05 0" ausgeführt  und zack...nahm alles seinen gewohnten lauf, Vorkas hat sich mir  angeschlossen, wir sind da hin, dann Beerdigung und jetzt hab ich auch  schon die Waffe und muss diese nun "einsetzen"


----------



## dennis-2810 (16. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso sind eigentlich die "Bosse" der Burgruinen usw. so schwer? Die ganzen Wachen erledige mich links, aber von 6 Ruinen, die ich zufällig entdeckte und durchstöberte, hab ich es nur in 2 geschafft, den Boss zu besiegen - und das auch nur, mit 4-5 mal Neuladen und weil ich zum Ausgang lief und, außerhalb der Höhe/Ruine mich erstmal heilte und wieder zum Kampf zurückkehrte...


 
Es ist doch so, dass die meisten Gegner nicht mit hochleveln. Bei den Bossen scheint es auch so zu sein. Sonst könnte man ja schon am Anfang alle Bosse legen  Find ich gut, dann erlebt man auch mal einen Rückschlag und muss es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mit höherem Level und besser Waffe/Rüstung usw nochmal versuchen.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (16. November 2011)

> > Zitat von *Vordack*
> > Ich drücke einmal kurz Q um das Menu zu öffnen, markiere den Gegenstand und drücke die Taste. Punkt
> 
> 
> ...


Jap das funktioniert. Lohnt sich dann halt immer gleich mal ein paar Tränke von der gleichen Sorte dabei zu haben, damit da nicht 50 verschiedene Tränke im Schnellmenü gespeichert sind. Könnte sonst leicht unübersichtlich werden.


----------



## Wamboland (17. November 2011)

Auch ein fieser Bug:


Spoiler



ich hatte das Problem das Faendal tot war - obwohl ich ihn für "Ein bezahlter Schläger" nur einschüchtern sollte. Hier hat in der Console folgendes geholfen:

setstage CR04 20



Aber vielleicht erspart das nun wem anders das Suchen


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (17. November 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Frage schon mal gestellt wurde, da ich auch nicht Lust habe aller 130 Antworten hier durchzulesen:

Ich bin absoluter Neuling in Sachen Rollenspiel.
Offensichtlich habe ich ein bischen zu viel an Gegenständen eingepackt, und kann mich deshalb nur noch im Schneckentempo bewegen. Leider kann ich die Funktion "Ablegen" mit der Taste "R" nicht benutzen. Habt Ihr das Problem auch? Gibt es in Flusswald nicht irgendwo einen Händler, an den ich das ganze Zeugs verkaufen kann? Wie werde ich die Sachen los?

Holger


----------



## stawacz (17. November 2011)

Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Frage schon mal gestellt wurde, da ich auch nicht Lust habe aller 130 Antworten hier durchzulesen:
> 
> Ich bin absoluter Neuling in Sachen Rollenspiel.
> ...




in flusswald gibts auch händler,,einfach auf die häuser mit nem schild vor der tür achten


----------



## FlipSt4r (17. November 2011)

Eigentlich müsstest du die Sachen ohne Probleme ablegen könne. Hast du schon mal versucht eine andere taste damit zu belegen?
Die Sachen kannst du an die Händler in der Stadt verkaufen, aber nicht jeder Händler nimmt alles. Wenn du zu einem Schmied gehst wird dieser auch nur Waffen, Rüstungen, Erze etc. annehmen. Magische Stäbe wirst du bei einem Magier los usw.
Mit einem entsprechenden Perk im Speech Tree könntest du dann alles an jeden Händler verkaufen.
Sollte es gestohlene Ware sein, wirst du die in der Diebesgilde los, es sei denn du hast den entsprechenden Perk im Speech Tree, welcher dir erlaubt diese Sachen auch bei normalen Händler zu verkaufen.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (17. November 2011)

Danke ....
Das Handelskontor hab ich ja gefunden, aber der will nur VERkaufen, nimmt aber selber nichts an  Den Schmied werde ich noch mal antesten, ob ich bei dem überzählige Waffen los werde.
Ja, ich hab ein bischen an der Tastaturbelegung gewerkelt, da ich Linkshänder bin. Auch habe ich beide Hände aucf die jeweiligen Maustasten links und rechts belegt, Waffen ziehen auf den Mousebutton 3 (mitte). Habe gelesen, dass DER dann auch für das Ablegen der Sachen zuständig ist ... muss ich nachher mal ausprobieren.


----------



## knarfe1000 (17. November 2011)

Kann man der Kaiserlichen Armee noch beitreten, wenn man zuvor die Questreihe der Diebesgilde und der Dunklen Bruderschaft gemacht hat??

Oder gibt es ein Rufsystem, dass dazu führt, dass die Kaiserlichen einen nicht mehr leiden können (Mörder und Diebe dürften dort ja wenig beliebt sein)?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (17. November 2011)

Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Danke ....
> Das Handelskontor hab ich ja gefunden, aber der will nur VERkaufen, nimmt aber selber nichts an


Das Interface der Händler ist etwas ... gewöhnungsbedürftig. Dort werden erst die Kategorien der Sachen aufgelistet, die man hier kaufen kann. Scrollt man weiter nach unten, folgen unter dem Trennstrich die Kategorien der Sachen, die man verkaufen kann.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (17. November 2011)

weis einer vielleicht woher ich den schlüssel für die stadt "gut goldenglanz" herbekomme? das tor ist abgeschlossen...

mfg


----------



## quarxx (17. November 2011)

Ähnlich Frage von mir, mache grad die quest mit dem dreiteiligen amulet und stehe vor Saarthal - Tür zur Ausgrabungsstätte erfordert einen Schlüssel den ich nicht habe. Weiss wer wie ich dort hinein komme??


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2011)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Danke ....
> ...


 
Entweder ist DAS der Haken, den er übersieht, oder aber der Händler hat zu wenig Gold. Das wird dann zwar eingeblendet, aber evlt. hat er es übersehen? 

Und wegen des Ablegens: sofern Du nicht die Taste R selber mit was anderem belegt hast (ich meine, dass das Spiel immer die Standardtasten, also trotzdem zB R anzeigt, obwohl Du R an sich umbelegt hattest), könnte es höchstens sein, dass Du den Gegenstand nicht korrekt markiert hast oder es ein wichtiger Questgegenstand ist, denn Du nicht ablegen "darfst". Ich mache das inzwischen so, dass ich mit W und S (vor und zurück) navigiere und dann halt R drücke, da das Anlicken per Maus oft Probleme macht, siehe auch das, was ich unten noch schreibe. 


Mich nervt die Ungenauigkeit der Mausklicks den Menüs ein wenig. Beim Händler zB klicke ich vermentlich zB auf "Waffen", aber das Spiel legt dies als Klick neben den Text aus und verlässt das Händlermenü. Noch nerviger ist es beim Leveln in den Talentmenüs. Da klickt man auf das Talent, um es zu steigern, und es wird oft als Anlicken des nächstes Talentes auf der Sternbildbahn registriert. Oder man klickt und klickt, und es tut sich nix. Man muss da scheinbar einen ganz bestimmten Bereich des Wortes treffen... ^^ Auch hier geh ich oft zur Steurung per Keyboard über.


----------



## stawacz (17. November 2011)

ich hätte mal ne frage zu den minen bzw zu den abbaubaren mineralien.

hab mich jetzt mit ner spitzhacke bewaffnet und bin auf mineralienjagd.nun wollt ich wissen ob solche minen oder vorkommen irgendwo gekennzeichnet sind...?oder wie kann ich die finden?


----------



## endmaster (17. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich hätte mal ne frage zu den minen bzw zu den abbaubaren mineralien.
> 
> hab mich jetzt mit ner spitzhacke bewaffnet und bin auf mineralienjagd.nun wollt ich wissen ob solche minen oder vorkommen irgendwo gekennzeichnet sind...?oder wie kann ich die finden?


 Wenn du in einer Mine bist, findest du stellenweise -meist an den Wänden, manchmal auch auf dem Boden- Metallfarbenen viereckige, meiner Meinung nach recht hässliche Texturen vor. Diese kannst du mit "e" aktivieren.


----------



## stawacz (17. November 2011)

endmaster schrieb:


> Wenn du in einer Mine bist, findest du stellenweise -meist an den Wänden, manchmal auch auf dem Boden- Metallfarbenen viereckige, meiner Meinung nach recht hässliche Texturen vor. Diese kannst du mit "e" aktivieren.


 

ja na das weiß ich ja,hab ja auch schon was abgebaut in der mine bei der dunkelkreuzung oder wie die hieß.ich meinte ob ich vorher schon irgendwie minen auf der map sehen kann...war jetzt mal in ein zwei höhlen und dort war nix,,,


----------



## VipersStrike21 (17. November 2011)

Nö, die sind meines Wissens nach nie gekennzeichnet. Ist also ein bisschen tricky diese Stellen zu finden.


----------



## stawacz (18. November 2011)

hmm mist,,wollte direk n bischen sammeln


----------



## Hawkins (18. November 2011)

Es gibt nen recht praktischen Mod für Miner. Damit sieht man das Ore viel besser.
Glowing Ore Veins 300 at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Die Minen respawnen auch nach einer Weile, genau wie die Gegner. Wie lang man warten muss weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## stawacz (18. November 2011)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Es gibt nen recht praktischen Mod für Miner. Damit sieht man das Ore viel besser.
> Glowing Ore Veins 300 at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
> 
> Die Minen respawnen auch nach einer Weile, genau wie die Gegner. Wie lang man warten muss weis ich leider nicht.


 

hey coole sache,,ich danke dir,,werds gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Glantir (18. November 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich für die dunkle Bruderschaft töten kann ohne endeckt zu werden? es ist Nachts der Typ steht alleine da aber wenn ich ihn töte bekomm ich ein kopfgeld obwohl ich nicht zu sehen bin....


----------



## dennis-2810 (18. November 2011)

Weiß einer wo ich viel mondsteinerz finden kann?  vllt stawacz?


----------



## stawacz (18. November 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo ich viel mondsteinerz finden kann?  vllt stawacz?


 nee leider immer noch nich


----------



## xtrat (19. November 2011)

Hey Leute,
hat mal jemand herausgefanden, wann, wie und wo man im Spiel heiraten kann? Soll man ja können, hieß es.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (19. November 2011)

@Mondsteinerz: Viel nicht, aber ich habe zumindest gerade ein Vorkommen gefunden. Besser als nichts, denke ich. Das Zeug ist ja irre selten. Gefunden habe ich es gerade leicht versteckt 



Spoiler



in der Schattengrünhöhle, nordwestlich von Einsamkeit/Solitude, relativ nahe am Wasser (100m von der Küste), denke ich.


Hab zwei Screenshots von gemacht, kann ich bei Bedarf hochladen.

@Heiraten: Kann man auch. Habs selber noch nicht gemacht, aber ein Prieser von Mara sagte mir mal, dass man ein Amulett von Mara tragen müsse, als Symbol, und dann den Wunschpartner ansprechen, der vermutlich bereits ein guter Freund von dir sein sollte (also Aufgabe für ihn/sie erledigt). Außerdem glaube ich, dass es nur mit bestimmten NPCs möglich ist. Kann ich dir aber nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Hawkins (19. November 2011)

xtrat schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hat mal jemand herausgefanden, wann, wie und wo man im Spiel heiraten kann? Soll man ja können, hieß es.


 

Mir wurde ingame in irgend nem Tempel gesagt das man ein bestimmtes Amulett tragen muss. Damit kommen dann Heiratswillige auf mich zu. Nur weis ich leider nicht mehr welches Amulett es war. Möglicherweise das Mara Amulett aus dem Riften Tempel.

Edit: google hilft. Leider in Englisch,  aber egal Marriage - The Elder Scrolls Wiki


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. November 2011)

Glantir schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich für die dunkle Bruderschaft töten kann ohne endeckt zu werden? es ist Nachts der Typ steht alleine da aber wenn ich ihn töte bekomm ich ein kopfgeld obwohl ich nicht zu sehen bin....


 Bei manchen Quests der Bruderschaft, ist mir das auch nicht ganz klar.



Spoiler



Ich soll nun den miesen Barden in Morthal töten, der die gesamte Zeit in der Schenke verbringt, wo immer Leute anwesend sind. Man kann noch nicht einmal die Tür zu seinem Zimmer schließen. Ich habe es bereits mit Unsichtbarkeit versucht, aber dennoch kam das halbe Dorf, um mich zu töten. 



Bei der Mission in Windhelm hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem.


Spoiler



Man kann ja noch optional eine Frau töten, die ich sogar bis in die Halle der Toten verfolgt habe, wo niemand sonst anwesend war. Dennoch kam eine Wache angelaufen und wollte mich verhaften.



So ganz verstehe ich also nicht, wie man die Aufträge ausführt, ohne dabei entdeckt zu werden.


----------



## Glantir (19. November 2011)

Geht um eine Belohnung aus der dunklen Bruderschaft



Spoiler



Kann man den Geister begleiter den man bekommt auch irgendwie wieder los werden? ^^ (außer das man ihn im kampf sterben lässt

der gute alte Lucien ist nämlich ziemlich hinderlich wenn man jemanden heimlich töten will ^^



@Nyx mittlerweile hab ich den dreh glaub ich raus ^^ bei manchen Aufgaben muss man aber wohl damit leben das man ein Kopfgeld bekommt und es bezahlen muss (das man bei der Diebesgilde nur die hälfte zahlen muss scheint es auch nicht mehr zu geben oder ich hab den Npc dafür noch nicht gefunden ^^) 

Aber bei der von dir angesprochenen Quest hab ich es ohne Kopfgeld geschafft, einfach Nachts auf der Straße wo kein anderer zu sehen war.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (19. November 2011)

Danke für den Dunkle Bruderschaft-Spoiler.

Bin eigentlich hier, um zu helfen, da ich schon so einige Stunden in Himmelsrand verbracht habe. Aber wenn ich hier gespoilert werde (DB habe ich noch nicht angefangen, mache ich wohl erst mit dem zweiten Char), lese ich mir lieber nichts mehr durch.
Also bitte Spoiler-Tags benutzen, ruhig noch ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## dennis-2810 (20. November 2011)

Irgendwie bietet der Schmied in Rifton mir nicht mehr die Dialogoption "Was habt ihr zu verkaufen?"  Weiß einer Rat? Hab seine Quest schon angenommen aber noch nicht abgeschlossen

*Edit:* Toll jetzt gehts wieder  komisch.. kann es sein das es von der Tageszeit abhängt ob er verkauft oder nicht?


----------



## bomarcel (20. November 2011)

vielleicht wurde es schonmal gefragt. aber es hiess man kann heiraten? wie und wen?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. November 2011)

Glantir schrieb:


> @Nyx mittlerweile hab ich den dreh glaub ich raus ^^ bei manchen Aufgaben muss man aber wohl damit leben das man ein Kopfgeld bekommt und es bezahlen muss (das man bei der Diebesgilde nur die hälfte zahlen muss scheint es auch nicht mehr zu geben oder ich hab den Npc dafür noch nicht gefunden ^^)



Ja, ich habe dann auch nicht mehr probiert, lautlos vorzugehen, sondern zahle nun eben das Kopfgeld, wenn ich erwischt werde. Besonders taktisch ist das nicht immer, aber das Ergebnis bleibt dasselbe. 

Die Belohnung fand ich übrigens großartig. 


Spoiler



Tut mir ja immer noch etwas Leid, was Lucien in Oblivion widerfahren ist. 



@Bomarcel
Man kann nicht jeden NPC heiraten, aber wie es generell funktioniert wurde etwas weiter oben bereits erwähnt: 



Spoiler



suche den Tempel der Mara in Rifton auf und spreche mit einem der Priester über das Werk der Göttin, dann kommt man auf das Thema zu sprechen. Trägst du das Amulett der Mara, das ich während einer dort startenden Questreihe erhielt, sprechen dich manche NPCs darauf an und man kann sie fragen, ob sie Interesse haben. Der Rest ist dann recht einfach.



Ein wenig freaky sind diese Mara-Priester aber schon.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. November 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo ich viel mondsteinerz finden kann?  vllt stawacz?


 Ich habe gerade eine relativ gute Quelle aufgetan, aber ich fürchte, sie ist schwer zu finden, wenn man nicht per Quest (Akademie) dorthin kommt. Bzw. weiß ich nicht, ob man überhaupt reinkommt, wenn man das Quest nicht hat.



Spoiler



Es handelt sich dabei um eine Zwergenruine namens Mzulft, im Südosten der Karten und noch einmal südöstlich von Kyneshain. Ich kam dank einer späteren Quest der Magier dorthin und innerhalb der Ruinen gibt es einige Mondsteinerzadern.


----------



## bomarcel (20. November 2011)

danke. und gibt es irgendwo händler die teure waffen rüstungen oder so verkaufen? hab 16000 gold und weiss nocht wohin damit


----------



## wingo80 (20. November 2011)

*Skyrim: Forbidden Legend: Quest Problem*

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem bei der Quest "Forbidden Legend". Ich soll drei Fragmente eines Amulettes aus drei verschiedenen Hölen holen. Eine dieser Hölen (Geirmund) habe ich schon geleert, bevor ich den Quest hatte. Der tote Körper des Bosses, der das Fragment haben soll, ist nicht mehr da und der Wegpunkt markiert die Stelle, an der der Körper lag. Das Fragment ist aber weg. 

Wie kann ich den Quest abschließen? Vermutlich muss ich mir das Fragment von Geirmund herbeicheaten. Doch wie?


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2011)

Hast Du das Fragment vielleicht mitgenommen und wieder ablegt oder verkauft?


----------



## wingo80 (20. November 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, denn eigentlich kann man die Quest-Gegenstände nicht ablegen oder verkaufen.


----------



## th_h_hexley (20. November 2011)

wingo80 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den Quest abschließen? Vermutlich muss ich mir das Fragment von Geirmund herbeicheaten. Doch wie?


 
Tippe mal folgenden Befehl in die Konsole ein: help "Gauldur Amulet Fragment" 4
Dann solltest du entsprechende IDs zu den Gegenständen bekommen. Mit der Nummer kannst du dann den Befehl:"player.additem <Nummer> 1" nutzen.
Da es drei verschiedene Fragmente gibt, musst du halt alle drei durch probieren.

Die Endgegner lösen sich auf, wenn man sie mit dem falschen Zaubern tötet. Sie können einen auch entwaffnen, so dass die Waffe für immer aus dem Spiel verschwindet. Sind bekannte bugs.


----------



## AkamaruX (20. November 2011)

Ich habe in Skyrim einen cheat um Gold zu bekommen eingegeben und seitdem ssteht bei mir bei Gold ein - vor und ich kann nichst mehr kaufen .
weiß jemand wie ich das beheben kann ?
Danke im vorraus

Übrigens das spiel ist für PC


----------



## wingo80 (20. November 2011)

wie öffne ich die Konsole?


----------



## th_h_hexley (20. November 2011)

wingo80 schrieb:


> wie öffne ich die Konsole?


 
Die Taste links neben der "1".


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2011)

@bomarcel: an sich passen die Händler ihre Waren Deinem Level an, so weit ich weiß. Du bisst halt einfach zu sparsam gewesen 

@AkumaruX: hast Du keinen älteren Spielstand mehr? Ansonsten vlt mal nen anderen Cheat ausprobieren



Ich hab da auch mal ein Problem: ich bin mit Forkas (von dem einen Kriegerclan) in einer Gruft, wo Untote und Räuber als Gegner auftauchen. Forkas ist nun so schwer verletzt, dass er nur noch am Boden hinter mit herkriecht, und von den 3 Gegnern im nächsten ABschnitt des Dungeons pack ich maximal einen... kann man Forkas irgendwie heilen? Ich beherrsche an Magie nur einen Zauber, mit dem ich mich selber heilen kann ^^


----------



## Glantir (20. November 2011)

Wenn es geht musst du einfach ne Stunde warten, (also das warten wenn man T drückt ^^) ich glaube das müsste klappen.


----------



## AkamaruX (20. November 2011)

Ne habe keinen Älterenspeicherstand mehr sonst müsste ich die gesamten hauptquests neu machen


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (20. November 2011)

Hab ein großes Problem....Unter Optionen kann man ja normalerweise die Auflösung ändern....jedoch wird bei mir unter Auflösung nichts angezeigt...also nur weißes Fenster, keiner Wahl Möglichkeiten...

Kann mir einer helfen?


Mfg


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2011)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> Hab ein großes Problem....Unter Optionen kann man ja normalerweise die Auflösung ändern....jedoch wird bei mir unter Auflösung nichts angezeigt...also nur weißes Fenster, keiner Wahl Möglichkeiten...
> 
> Kann mir einer helfen?
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht erkennt das Spiel deine Grafikkarte nicht richtig. Sind die Treiber denn aktuell?


----------



## Glantir (20. November 2011)

Hat wer einen Tipp um Geld zu verdienen? Bei der dunklen Bruderschaft verdient man ja ganz gut, aber es wird dann doch irgendwann fad immer dasselbe zu machen und bei der Diebesgilde bekommt man irgendwie ziemlich wenig für die einzelnen aufträge ^^.


----------



## wingo80 (20. November 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt mittels der Konsole alle drei Amulet-Fragmente "Gauldur" geben lassen. Der Quest ist damit nicht erfüllt!!!

Es scheint nicht das richtige Amulet zu sein. Das Amulet, dass ich suche, hat der Boss in Geirmunds Hall. Vielleicht könnte ich den Boss herbeizaubern und ihm das Amulett-Fragment erneut abnehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2011)

Nimm einfach an, was Du kriegen kannst. Ich hab auch für sehr umfangreiche Aufträge nur 100 Gold bekommen und bei anderen Dingen, die ich nebenbei gemacht hab, direkt 400... das Prinzip dahinter ist mir nicht ganz klar  


Ich hätte da noch ne Frage an die "Hausbesitzer": sind denn eure dort ablegten Gegenstände nicht weggekommen? Ich hab mittlerweile so viel Kram, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob ich den behalten oder verkaufen soll, dass ich kaum mehr was tragen kann... zb auch Drachenknochen/schuppen.


Ach ja: ist das normal, dass der Drachenatem so gleißend helles Blau ist?`


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch ne Frage an die "Hausbesitzer": sind denn eure dort ablegten Gegenstände nicht weggekommen? Ich hab mittlerweile so viel Kram, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob ich den behalten oder verkaufen soll, dass ich kaum mehr was tragen kann... zb auch Drachenknochen/schuppen.
> 
> 
> Ach ja: ist das normal, dass der Drachenatem so gleißend helles Blau ist?`


 
Ich habe diverse Wohnsitze in Skyrim und auch nach vielen Spielstunden sind mir noch keine eingelagerten Gegenstände abhanden gekommen. Gerade die Drachenknochen schaffe ich schnell Heim; die wiegen ja ziemlich viel.

Das gleißende Blau ist Frostatem, wenn ich deine Frage nun nicht falsch verstanden habe. 

Aber mal eine andere Frage zu Drachen und ihrer Verbreitung:
Ich habe das Quest bei den Graubärten absolviert, 



Spoiler



wo man zwei weitere Schreie lernt und dann das Horn holen soll. Seitdem treffe ich in freier Wildbahn keine Drachen mehr, nur noch jene, die an bestimmten Felsen rumfliegen. Ist das durch das Quest passiert? Das wäre ja schade.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (21. November 2011)

@Herbboy
Nein, die Items, die du in deinem Haus platzierst, egal ob in einer Kiste oder offen herumliegend, werden nicht geklaut oder vom Spiel nach einiger Zeit gelöscht. Kannst die Sachen also mit ruhigem Gewissen dort ablegen.^^
Zum einen steht das manchmal auf dem Ladebildschirm, dann kann man es im Handbuch nachlesen und aus Erfahrung spreche ich da auch noch. 

@Nyx-Adreena
Hm, hab die Mission eben erst beendet, mal schauen ob mir dann beim nächsten mal wenn ich das Spiel starte keinen Drachen über den Weg laufen.


----------



## Gr1nder17 (21. November 2011)

Heyho Leute ich hätte da mal ne Frage. Wisst ihr zufällig wann sich die Erz-Adern in den Minen wieder auffüllen? Ich war in der Ebenerz Mine im Osten (Schwarzadermine) hab da alles abgebaut, nach weißlauf gegangen 2 tage gewartet und zurück. Aber die Adern waren leer.
Falls ihr nen Tipp habt oder mir die Begebenheiten nennen könnt, unter denen sie sich wieder auffüllen sagt bitte Bescheid


----------



## Chemenu (21. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber mal eine andere Frage zu Drachen und ihrer Verbreitung:
> Ich habe das Quest bei den Graubärten absolviert,
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab die Quest bei den Graubärten auch schon erledigt, 



Spoiler



also zumindest die neuen Schreie gelernt. Das Horn habe ich noch nicht geholt, aber mir sind schon Drachen in freier Wildbahn begegnet. Scheint also keine Auswirkung zu haben. 


.


----------



## stawacz (21. November 2011)

hallöchen

hab auch grad n problem.



Spoiler



ich bin grad in dieser magiereinrichtung bei der winterfeste,und mache grad die quest wo ich die fokuspunkte reinigen muss.das blöde is,wenn ich an so nem punkt stehe erscheint zwar die taste die ich drücken muss,diese bleibt aber grau unterlegt.kann die also nich drücken.was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> hallöchen
> 
> hab auch grad n problem.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du die Handschuhe an, die der Auftraggeber dir mitgegeben hat?




Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab die Quest bei den Graubärten auch schon erledigt,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich bald wieder welche sichte.


----------



## stawacz (21. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hast du die Handschuhe an, die der Auftraggeber dir mitgegeben hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

nee hat ich nich,,ich danke dir


----------



## xtrat (21. November 2011)

Liebe Leute,

ich bin seit einigen Tagen Vampir - nun wäre ich den Fluch gerne wieder los, denn nirgends spricht man noch mit mir. Dazu muss man gewöhnlich zu Falion in Morthal und ihm einen schwarzen Seelenstein überreichen - leider habe ich die vierte Verwandlungsstufe schon erreicht und trotz des Seelensteins in meinem Gepäck mag auch Falion nichts mehr mit mir zu tun haben, er geht auf mich los, so bald ich in seine Sichtweite komme. Sagt mir jetzt bitte, dass es eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, den Vampirismus wieder loszuwerden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. November 2011)

Ich war grad bei skyrim rausgeflogen, dann kam Spiel sei nicht verfügbar und dann hat er bei mir was für Skyrim geladen, das 18,6 MB groß war.
War das bei euch auch so? War das schon der neue Patch? Dachte, der käme erst nächste Woche raus.

_Edit_ Ah, damit wurde anscheinend unter anderem gefixt, dass man Skyrim ohne Steam spielen kann. Das war nämlich möglich, wenn man anstatt des Launchers einfach die TESV.exe gestartet hat. Das geht jetzt nicht mehr. Jetzt muss man immer bei Steam eingeloggt sein.


----------



## wingo80 (21. November 2011)

weitere Probleme und Lösungen mit diesem Quest gibt es hier:
Forbidden Legend - The Elder Scrolls Wiki

Es scheint so einige Bugs bei diesem Quest zu geben.


----------



## Glantir (21. November 2011)

Find es ja ziemlich witzig bei was für unscheinbaren Quests man plötzlich auf einen Daedra trifft  laut Erfolg sind aber nur 15 vertreten, denke ich weiß auch wer fehlt.



Spoiler



Durch die Ereignisse in Shivering Isles ist Sheogorath wieder entgültig Jyggalag und den kennt halt keiner in Tamriel ^^, schade denn Sheogorath fand ich immer am coolsten vll stößt man ja trotzdem nochmal auf ihn oder so ^^ 11/15 daedra quests hab ich schon gefunden



Hat schon wer so Artefakte wie den Helm von Oreyn Bärentatze oder Umbra gefunden? Wäre interessant zu wissen ob die auch wieder dabei sind


----------



## xtrat (22. November 2011)

Hab die Lösung auf meine Frage selbst gefunden - sollte jemand das gleiche Problem haben, suche er oder sie sich einfach einen Schlafenden und sauge den aus - schon ist man wieder auf Stufe 1 und wird von den Bewohnern und Wachen nicht länger als Bedrohung wahrgenommen.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (22. November 2011)

@Glantir

Wenn du eine Antwort auf deine Frage willst dann klick auf den Spoiler. 


Spoiler



Ich weis zwar nicht, welcher der Daedrafürsten nicht dabei ist oder warum es für ihn keinen Erfolg gibt aber Sheogorath ist definitv dabei. Das Abenteuer mit ihm war mal wieder Chaos von der allerfeinsten Seite.^^
Als Belohnung bekommt man übrigens den 



Spoiler



Wabbajack!






Das Umbra-Schwert suche ich auch schon ganz sehnsüchtig, war bei Oblivion immer meine Lieblingswaffe, alleine schon von der Optik.
Gib also ruhig mal Bescheid, wenn du darauf gestoßen bist. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich der kaiserlichen Armee anschließt: wird man dann in den Sturmmantel-Gebieten als Feind behandelt oder "nur" abfällig behandelt? Oder hängt es vielleicht davon ab, ob man die Uniform trägt?

Ich bin halt grad "zufällig" in Einsamkeit und hab die Aufnahmeprüfungsquest hinter mir


----------



## aut-taker (22. November 2011)

@ Nyx: Ändert definitiv nichts daran ob man Drachen trifft, aber das Spawn-System von denen hab ich auch nicht ganz verstanden. Mir kommt aber vor, als würde man häufiger Drachen treffen wenn man neue Städte/Orte etc. entdeckt. Dann kanns auch mal passieren dass einem ein toter Dracher vor die FÜße fliegt :o xD
Außerdem gibt es eine Karte, wo Drachennester eingetragen sind, bzw. man erhält bei manchen NPC/Quests Mapupdates wo die Drachenhorte dann eingezeichnet sind 

@ herbboy: Bin mir nicht ganz sicher bei Uniform, aber du solltest ohne nicht angegriffen werden, man hat als Imperial in imperial städten Vorteile, zB Haus kaufen ohne Thane zu sein, allerdings wird man manchmal random von irgendwelchen Stormcloaks in der Pampa angegriffen, und manche NPCs mögen einen nicht mehr (random NPC zumindest). Lustig ist, wenn man Barden in einer Stadt fragt ob sie das Lied der jeweiligen anderen Fraktion singen können  
Außerdem, der Bug wo die Begleiter nur mehr kriechen ist bekannt, nach einer Schnellreise oder aus dem Dungeon raus etc. sollte es behoben sein! 

Wegen den Bossen, was spielst du? Entweder bist du noch low level, oder etwas verskillt oder so, für mich (Orc S. Rüstung Kriegsaxt) war es ziemlich einfach und ich verwende sehr selten Tränke. Auch die Drachen sind zu leicht finde ich, selbst auf Master sind die nicht so heftigst 
In Skyrim leveln die Gegner nämlich nicht mit, während anfangs ein Mammut/Riese echt heftig ist, sind sie später 4-Hit Opfer..

@ Werwolf: 



Spoiler



Du musst die Companion-Questreihe fertig machen, im Grab von dem Anführer musst du dann Kodlak mit einem Kopf heilen, und wenn du einen zweiten hast kanns du dich selber auch heilen. Danach kannst du überschüssige Köpfe verkaufen.



@ Dunkle Bruderschaft (und Glantir): 



Spoiler



Ihr könnt auch versuchen (so ihr die Perks habt) mit Taschendiebstahl im Gift hineinzulegen, ansonsten sollte es wenn du nicht gesehen wirst eigentlich funktionieren. Man kann bei der Diebesgilde bezahlen, allerdings war es bei mir (das eine mal) verbuggt, ich hätte bei der Wache 5 Gold bezahlen müssen, oder hätte ihn um ~300 Gold oder so es vergessen lassen können o.O



@bomarcel: Level deine Skills bei Trainern up, dann bist du sofort dein ganzes Geld los  Ansonsten kannst du Schmieden, Alchemie, etc. steigern indem du Sachen kaufst 

@ reisend-in-blei: Aufpassen wenn du Tasten umbelegt hast, die funktionieren zwar, aber es werden die alten Standardtasten angezeigt, sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein!  AUßerdem kaufen die meisten Händler nur die Sachen die sie Verkaufen, sprich ein Schmied Waffen etc aber kein Obst - gibt aber meistens einen Generalhändler 

@ knarfe: Jap kann man, gibt kein Rufsystem (außer mit Verbrechen) - zumindest hab ich noch nix entdeckt und bin schon fast durch 

@xxxsaladinx: Von der Wache dahinter  FAlls du den Quest schon hast, sagt er dir 



Spoiler



dass du durch den Abwasserkanal reinkommen kannst, sprich du schwimmst einfach um die Insel, gehst irgendwo an Land und kannst dann entweder normal weitergehen oder druch den Abwasserkanal ins Haus eindringen 



@ Mondscheinerze etc: Skyrim:Mining - UESPWiki
Generell gibt es in Markath u nähere Umgebung einige Minen, und in der nähe von einigen großen oder kleineren Städten. Den rest finden oder nachschauen  Mondschein gibt es in 



Spoiler



nähe Windhelm und nähe Weißlauf



@ Begleiter: Wie gesagt nehmen die oft einen anderen Weg, allerdings wenn er sich verlaufen hat hilft manchmal Warten (T) oder eine SChnellreise. Ansonsten neu laden oder brav einen Weg gehen ;P


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> @ herbboy: Bin mir nicht ganz sicher bei Uniform, aber du solltest ohne nicht angegriffen werden, man hat als Imperial in imperial städten Vorteile, zB Haus kaufen ohne Thane zu sein, allerdings wird man manchmal random von irgendwelchen Stormcloaks in der Pampa angegriffen, und manche NPCs mögen einen nicht mehr (random NPC zumindest). Lustig ist, wenn man Barden in einer Stadt fragt ob sie das Lied der jeweiligen anderen Fraktion singen können


 also, manche reagieren so oder so in der Tat feindseelig, wenn man zu nah rankommt. Aber generell kann man also auch als Kaiserlicher sich trotzdem noch zu Ulf trauen, oder wie?



> Außerdem, der Bug wo die Begleiter nur mehr kriechen ist bekannt, nach einer Schnellreise oder aus dem Dungeon raus etc. sollte es behoben sein!


 Nachdem ich die Feind zu meinem geschwächten Begleiter lockte, stand der auf und kämpfe und war danach dann nicht mehr "schwach" 



> Wegen den Bossen, was spielst du? Entweder bist du noch low level, oder etwas verskillt oder so, für mich (Orc S. Rüstung Kriegsaxt) war es ziemlich einfach und ich verwende sehr selten Tränke. Auch die Drachen sind zu leicht finde ich, selbst auf Master sind die nicht so heftigst
> In Skyrim leveln die Gegner nämlich nicht mit, während anfangs ein Mammut/Riese echt heftig ist, sind sie später 4-Hit Opfer..


 ich spiele eine Bretonin mit Schwerpunkt auf Einhänder-Waffe, schwere Rüstung und Feuerzauber, und Schleichen. Ich habe aber inzwischen auch gemerkt, dass viele unschaffbare Bossgegner 2 Level später kein Problem mehr darstellen. Ich bin also wohl auch zu oft in falsche Gebiete gereist, zB war ich in einem Wald unterwegs, wo ich an einem Bär vorbei musste, der mich mit 3 Hieben tötete... ^^

Ach ja: meine erste zufällig Begegnung (nach der ersten "offiziellen" beim westlichen Wachturm) mit einem Drachen war auch unschaffbar mit Level 11-12 oder so. Gestern mit Level 16 hab ich gleich zwei Drachen innerhalb von 3 Spielstunden erledigt, und musste zwischendurch nicht mal einen Heiltrank oder so was nehmen ^^ Doch: bei dem einen Drachen schon, denn da griffen mich Banditen aus der benachbarten Festung an - und wegen DENEN musste ich mich kurz heilen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. November 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> @ Nyx: Ändert definitiv nichts daran ob man  Drachen trifft, aber das Spawn-System von denen hab ich auch nicht ganz  verstanden. Mir kommt aber vor, als würde man häufiger Drachen treffen  wenn man neue Städte/Orte etc. entdeckt. Dann kanns auch mal passieren  dass einem ein toter Dracher vor die FÜße fliegt :o xD
> Außerdem gibt  es eine Karte, wo Drachennester eingetragen sind, bzw. man erhält bei  manchen NPC/Quests Mapupdates wo die Drachenhorte dann eingezeichnet  sind



Ich habe schon überlegt, ob ich anfangs einfach nur "Glück" hatte und  besonders viele Zufallsbegegnungen verzeichnen konnte. Die Karte habe  ich sogar bereits, aber ich vermisse halt ein wenig den spontanen  Drachenbesuch. 
(Besonders den in den Städten; hat mich irgendwie beeindruckt, wenn die Viecher auf den Dächern gelandet sind etc.)


----------



## Glantir (22. November 2011)

Hat schon einer in Morthal ein bisschen gequestet? Soll herausfinden was mit dem abgebrannten Haus los ist und 



Spoiler



soll jetzt mit einem Geistermädchen verstecken spielen und finde es nirgends, bin schon durch die ganze Stadt gelatscht.....



Ok hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

Dann kommst Du ja bald zur Morthal Combat


----------



## Glantir (22. November 2011)

Hat schon jemand das Haus in Einsamkeit gekauft? Der Preis hat mich ziemlich aus den Socken gehauen ^^ lohnt sich das Geld und ist das Haus mit der Villa aus Skingrad in Oblivion zu vergleichen?


----------



## phily (22. November 2011)

nochmal zu den drachen: irgendwas schein ich da falsch zu machen. mal abgesehen von dem drachen ganz am anfang des spiels, habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht einen einzigen gesehn?


----------



## FF_nova (22. November 2011)

Moin,

langsam könnte ich verzweifeln, habe schon das ganze Internet nach meinem Problem durchsucht:

Skyrim über Steam geladen, geht bis kurz nach dem Bethesda Logo und dann ist das Fenster weg.

Habe auch schon die Soundeinstellungen auf 44100 geändert hat nichts gebracht!

Mein Rechner:

Prozessor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6570 @ 2.10GHz 


Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) 4,00 GB 
Grafik ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4330
Grafik (Spiele) 1774 MB insgesamt verfügbarer Grafikspeicher
Primäre Festplatte 181GB frei (281GB gesamt)

Das System reicht laut can you run it und ich konnte nach dem AutoDetect auch die Grafikeinstellungen noch nach unten stellen. Woran kann es liegen? Ich danke euch für hilfreiche Ratschläge.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. November 2011)

phily schrieb:


> nochmal zu den drachen: irgendwas schein ich da falsch zu machen. mal abgesehen von dem drachen ganz am anfang des spiels, habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht einen einzigen gesehn?


 
Hast du denn schon an der Hauptquest gearbeitet? Der erste Drachenkampf ist Teil der Hauptquest, erst danach wird man unterwegs manchmal angegriffen.


----------



## phily (22. November 2011)

yo, dass könnts natürlich sein. ne, hab jetzt 32 stunden gespielt, aber noch nix bei der hauptquest gemacht. werd ich jetzt mal machen.


----------



## xtrat (22. November 2011)

@FF_nova: Vielleicht findest du hier Abhilfe: Skyrim startet nicht mehr, Skyrim Fehler 51: Lösungen für Skyrim-Probleme [Tipps des Tages]


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

FF_nova schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> langsam könnte ich verzweifeln, habe schon das ganze Internet nach meinem Problem durchsucht:
> 
> ...


 
Du hast ja ein Notebook - hast Du da schonmal direkt bei AMD oder beim Notebookhersteller nach neueren Treibern für die GRafikkarte geschaut? Achte, wenn Du bei AMD schaust, darauf, dass Du für die "mobilty"-Serie suchst.

Aber so oder so: die Karte ist extrem schwach. Die ist ein gutes Stück schwächer als diese hier NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ und damit würde Skyrim mit einer besseren CPU trotzdem selbst auf Minimum nicht mal mit 30 Bildern pro Sekunde laufen (runterscrollen, da ist auch ein Test mit Skyrim)... das heißt: auch wenn Du es zum Laufen bekommst, wird es schwer, damit Spaß zu haben... der Test, dass es angeblich reicht, könnte - weil es ein Notebook ist - fehlerhaft sein. Denn eine AMD 4330 als PC-Version wäre stärker als die für Laptops.


----------



## FF_nova (22. November 2011)

@xtrat alles durch nix geht


----------



## FF_nova (22. November 2011)

@herbboy das System hat die Mobilityvariante schon erkannt, komme wohl um einen eigenen Rechner nicht drum rum hatte gedacht, dass ich dieses Spiel mit meinem HP ProBook von der Firma spielen kann da ich all meine Konsolen verkauft habe!


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

Test halt mal die Treiber, aber wenn es dann läuft, würd ich grad mal 30FPS erwarten mit Glück


----------



## aut-taker (22. November 2011)

@ Nyx: Ja, scheint wirklich einfach Zufall sein, ein Youtuber den ich mir anschaue hatte zweimal nen Drachen in der Magierakademie^^ Ansonsten ists bei mir eigentlich ganz okay, gefühlsmäßig, mit der Häufigkeit  Drück dir die Daumen für mehr Drachen^^ (Oder Mainquest machen, da kommen einige  )

@ phily: Ohne Hauptquest geht nichts soweit ich weiß, Neawulf hat da höchstwahrscheinlich Recht, nach dem Mainquest kommen definitv welche 

@ FF_nova: Mal den Post über dir gelesen? Ich denke auch, dass deine Grafikkarte das nicht packt, der Laptop ist halt nicht so die Gamingmaschine und die Mobile GK sind halt oft leider die Schwachstelle :/ Gehen vergleichbare Games?

@ herbboy: Jap, ein Freund war auch schon mal als Kaiserlicher bei Ulfric hallo sagen  Ich denke, ohne Rüstung kein Problem (sollte mal ausprobieren was mit Rüstung ist )
Interessant, dann war das eine schnelle Genesung  Bei mir ist sie einfach gekrochen bis ich ausm Dungeon war -.-

Bretonin mit Fokus auf 1HSchwert und S. Rüstung? xD Nunja.. Interessant^^ Definitiv nicht der Powergamer-Build xD Ich würd dir Lifesteal-Waffen empfehlen, (bekommt man zB 



Spoiler



bei der Diebesgilde, als Nachtigall am Ende, ansonsten einfach verzaubern


), diese Eichen/Steinhaut Zauber sind super, außerdem sind Zombies/Atronachs etc. gut als Dmg-Schwamm  Dann sollte das überleben mal gut gehen, außerdem die Rüstungsperks holen und dann gehts mal gut ab  
Jaja die Drachen, haben ein bisschen nachgelassen^^

PS: Ich würde Schmieden hochleveln ohne Ende, das ist etwas OP finde ich, du kannst recht gutes Geld machen und wenn du mal bei Zwergen/Ork angekommen bist, und dann dein Schmiedelevel mit Tränken/Verzauberung hochpushen kannst, kannst du Rüstungen/Waffen so krass verbessern, dass du locker mal so 150 Schaden auf einem Schwert hast /


----------



## Glantir (22. November 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> PS: Ich würde Schmieden hochleveln ohne Ende, das ist etwas OP finde ich, du kannst recht gutes Geld machen und wenn du mal bei Zwergen/Ork angekommen bist, und dann dein Schmiedelevel mit Tränken/Verzauberung hochpushen kannst, kannst du Rüstungen/Waffen so krass verbessern, dass du locker mal so 150 Schaden auf einem Schwert hast /


 
Ernsthaft? Hab 2 Daedra Schwerter die machen je 72 Schaden auf Legendär, mach ich da was falsch? ^^


----------



## aut-taker (23. November 2011)

Meine Daedra-Äxte machen nur 107 Schaden, aber es geht viel mehr - Schmiede-Trank trinken, Amulett, Ring und Handschuhe des SChmiedens tragen, dann mal die Äxte machen, dasselbe beim Verbessern. Dann Ring, Amulett und Handschuhe EinhandSchaden+ Tragen, und voilà. (Ich hatte nicht alle Schmieden Sachen, deshalb machen meine nicht so viel. Aber die +Einhandschaden sind wirklich gut, 18-20% mehr Schaden, das macht viel aus


----------



## Chemenu (23. November 2011)

Ich hatte gestern meine erste, gewaltsame Auseinandersetzung mit einem Riesen. Wenn man das überhaupt als "Auseinandersetzung" bezeichnen kann. Der hat mich mit einem Schlag platt gemacht, bin ca. 200 m hoch in die Luft geflogen. Und das nachdem er Lydia mit einem Schlag aus der Spielwelt (!!!) befördert hat.  
Eigentlich habe ich einen Drachen in der Nähe bekämpft, der dann auch die Riesen attackiert hat. Nachdem ich ein paar Pfeile auf den Drachen geschossen hab sind dann auf einmal die Riesen auf mich los gegangen. Obwohl ich sie definitiv nicht getroffen habe. Hätte nicht gedacht dass die SO mächtig sind. 
Ab welchem Level hat man denn auch nur annähernd eine Chance gegen die?  

Der Drache hat dann auch gleich die Sägemühle zerstört in der ich grad am arbeiten war. Nach dem Kampf hat das Ding jedenfalls nicht mehr funktioniert. Hätte mich wohl nicht darin vor den Flammen verstecken sollen...   

Und noch eine Frage:
Wo kann man denn am besten Zauberstäbe verkaufen? Gibt es nur in Winterfeste eine "Magiergilde" bzw. Akademie?
In Oblivion hat man die ja noch an jeder Ecke gefunden, genau wie Kriegergilden. 
Ich hab für die Stäbe keine Verwendung und würde die gerne verkaufen, der Zauberer in Weißlauf ist aber immer pleite.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage:
> Wo kann man denn am besten Zauberstäbe verkaufen? Gibt es nur in Winterfeste eine "Magiergilde" bzw. Akademie?
> In Oblivion hat man die ja noch an jeder Ecke gefunden, genau wie Kriegergilden.
> Ich hab für die Stäbe keine Verwendung und würde die gerne verkaufen, der Zauberer in Weißlauf ist aber immer pleite.


 
Magiergilden scheint es gar nicht mehr zu geben, seit der Oblivion-Krise. Die Akademie ist der einzige Sitz der Magier in Skyrim, allerdings gibt es noch Hofmagier in den Städten, die auch Zauber etc. verkaufen.
Nehmen Schmiede oder die allgemeinen Händler nicht ebenfalls Zauberstäbe an?

Ich glaube, den ersten Riesen habe ich getötet, bevor ich Level 20 wurde. Ich habe Feuerbälle auf ihn geworfen, während ich vor ihm weggerannt bin.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2011)

Also, viele normale Händler nehmen auch Zauberstäbe. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wer genau was nimmt, aber zB in Weissenfels (?) konnte ich in jedem Fall welche verkaufen - ich weiß nicht mehr, ob beim Schmied direkt nach dem Stadttor rechts oder beim Pfeilmacher eher links


----------



## stawacz (23. November 2011)

phily schrieb:


> nochmal zu den drachen: irgendwas schein ich da falsch zu machen. mal abgesehen von dem drachen ganz am anfang des spiels, habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht einen einzigen gesehn?


 

hmm komisch,,ich hab bestimmt schon 20 gesehen bzw umgelegt,,einfach n bischen in den bergen rumlaufen,,da findet man dauernt nester


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> hmm komisch,,ich hab bestimmt schon 20 gesehen bzw umgelegt,,einfach n bischen in den bergen rumlaufen,,da findet man dauernt nester


 Ich bin ziemlich viel in der Wildnis unterwegs, aber dort bin ich noch gar nicht auf Drachen gestoßen, außer an den Drachenfelsen. Allerdings hatte ich dort nun das Problem,



Spoiler



dass der erste Drache, den ich dort tötete, eine Seele abgab, der Zweite aber nicht. Wenn das immer so ist, dass die respawnten Drachen, die an den festen Stammplätzen kreisen, keine Seelen mehr geben, habe ich ohne Zufallsbegegnungen das Problem, dass ich die Schreie nicht aktivieren kann.



Ich habe nun mit dem Hauptquest etwas weiter gemacht und hoffe, dass sich nun wieder mehr im Land tut.


----------



## aut-taker (23. November 2011)

@ Nyx: Mysteriös, habe jetzt weitergespielt und plötzlich verfolgen mich die Drachen richtig o.O Habe jetzt 4 Drachen innerhalb von paar Stunden gekillt (und einen 5ten gesehen, aber trotz ~50 Pfeile, Feuerbälle etc, die ihn aller verfehlt haben, nicht dazu bewegen können mich anzugreifen >.<).

Es scheint fast so dass man die in der Wildnis nahe Siedlungen trifft, und dann zur nächsten Siedlung gehen muss, weil er dort dann landet/kämpft. Ich habe die Dunkle Bruderschaft Quest abgeschlossen, aber denke nicht dass es damit was zu tun hat dass mehr Drachen kommen. 

Btw: Selbst auf Master gehen die Drachen vieel zu schnell down, ab ~ lvl 30 (sie machen zwar ganz gut Schaden aber) gehen die nach 5 Attacken down.. Schade find ich :/

PS: Dunkle Bruderschaft Quest im Dunklen Zimmer in der Nacht spielen - geile Überraschung ;D

Edit: Lydia ist die geilste  Bei einem Quest 



Spoiler



bei der Thalmor Botschaft


 ist sie mir durch halb Skyrim nachgelaufen, dann durch eine Höhle gerannt, und dann bei einem Frosttroll gestorben - ich komm von der anderen Seite, kill einen Troll und seh plötzlich ihre Leiche und denk mir wtf? xD (Beim zweiten Laden hat sie es dann zu mir geschafft )


----------



## FF_nova (23. November 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> @ FF_nova: Mal den Post über dir gelesen? Ich denke auch, dass deine Grafikkarte das nicht packt, der Laptop ist halt nicht so die Gamingmaschine und die Mobile GK sind halt oft leider die Schwachstelle :/ Gehen vergleichbare Games?
> 
> Habe alles geupdatet und nichts geht. Habe von dem Problem auch schon gehört aber noch keine Lösung gefunden. Gibt aber einige die mit einem ähnlich schwachen System auch spielen. Scheinen 50 € in den Sand gesetzt zu sein!


----------



## stawacz (23. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin ziemlich viel in der Wildnis unterwegs, aber dort bin ich noch gar nicht auf Drachen gestoßen, außer an den Drachenfelsen. Allerdings hatte ich dort nun das Problem,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ich hab die hauptquest eigentlich noch garnich gemacht.bin hauptsächlich rumgerannt und hab die ganzen kleinen questreihen in den jeweiligen städten gemacht.nun bin ich thane von rifton und winterfels.

ich glaub wenn der zweite drache keine seele abgegeben hat muss das n bug sein.bei mir lassen alle drachen seelen fallen.vor rifton zb wurd ich schon mehrmals von nem drachen angegriffen.ich glaub langsam das man erst den horst(?)von dem vieh finden muss,und man ihn dort kaltmachen muss,so das er nich mehr spawnt.bin mir aber noch nich sicher^^(hatte diebezüglich schon den einen oder anderen auftrag vom örtlichen jarl....

was mich interessieren würde is,kann man vom vampir und gleichzeitig vom werwolf infiziert sein?sozusagen als hybride


----------



## stawacz (23. November 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> @ Nyx: Mysteriös, habe jetzt weitergespielt und plötzlich verfolgen mich die Drachen richtig o.O Habe jetzt 4 Drachen innerhalb von paar Stunden gekillt (und einen 5ten gesehen, aber trotz ~50 Pfeile, Feuerbälle etc, die ihn aller verfehlt haben, nicht dazu bewegen können mich anzugreifen >.<).
> 
> Es scheint fast so dass man die in der Wildnis nahe Siedlungen trifft, und dann zur nächsten Siedlung gehen muss, weil er dort dann landet/kämpft. Ich habe die Dunkle Bruderschaft Quest abgeschlossen, aber denke nicht dass es damit was zu tun hat dass mehr Drachen kommen.
> 
> ...


 

um drachen anzulocken,macht sich immer ein begleiter mit bogen gut,,die treffen dat vieh wenigstens,und so landen die auch


----------



## tavrosffm (23. November 2011)

mal eine frage zu dem letzten patch...installieren oder nicht?
irgendwelche spielerischen verbesserungen scheint der ja nicht mitzubringen dafür aber die 2 gb restriktion.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2011)

Ist die Hauptquest eigentlich irgendwie gekennzeichnet? Ich hab da inzwischen den Überblick verloren, denn auch viele Nebenquests stehen oft besonders groß im Journal geschrieben (wieso eigentlich ^^ ? )...


Wegen Lydia: ich hab jetzt ein Haus in Weissenfels gekauft und lauf da rum, finde eine zweite Schlafstelle und denk mir so "WTF - für wen ist das?" - dann will ich die Treppe runter, und Lydia kommt mir entgegen. Da dacht ich dann auch direkt "ah, jetzt ist klar, warum die Hütte satte 5000 Scheinchen kostet"   Was ich mal ausprobieren müsste ist, ob Lydia reagiert, wenn ich meine Rüstungssachen ablege, vor allem obwohl mein Charakter weiblich ist  ^^


----------



## stawacz (23. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist die Hauptquest eigentlich irgendwie gekennzeichnet? Ich hab da inzwischen den Überblick verloren, denn auch viele Nebenquests stehen oft besonders groß im Journal geschrieben (wieso eigentlich ^^ ? )...
> 
> 
> Wegen Lydia: ich hab jetzt ein Haus in Weissenfels gekauft und lauf da rum, finde eine zweite Schlafstelle und denk mir so "WTF - für wen ist das?" - dann will ich die Treppe runter, und Lydia kommt mir entgegen. Da dacht ich dann auch direkt "ah, jetzt ist klar, warum die Hütte satte 5000 Scheinchen kostet"   Was ich mal ausprobieren müsste ist, ob Lydia reagiert, wenn ich meine Rüstungssachen ablege, vor allem obwohl mein Charakter weiblich ist  ^^


 

keine ahnung ob die gekenzeichnet is,,ich versuch einfach keine zu machen die ich schon lange drin hab


----------



## aut-taker (23. November 2011)

@ FF_nova: -.- gehen vergleichbare Spiele?
@ herbboy: Es müsste jeder Drache ne Seele geben! Hauptquest ist leider nicht gekennzeichnet (oder wir sind alle dumm ), musst dir immer merken wer Questgeber war oder TItel etc. 
Mit Lydia ist mir das auch passiert, ist aber glaub ich nur wenn man sie gerade als Begleiter hat wenn man das Haus kauft ^^

@ stawacz: Hab ich, aber sie greift ihn nicht an weil er mich nicht angreift, und für nen Befehl ist er zu weit weg (oder es geht einfach nicht^^) -.- Naja, ich geh einfach in die nächste Stadt dann gehts 

Btw: Schon jemand Dunkle Bruderschaft durch? Die letzten Quests habens krass insich - ich hab ein sehr schlechtes Gewissen^^

Wie viele Schreie habt ihr? Da gibts ja einige ziemlich geile


----------



## stawacz (23. November 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> @ FF_nova: -.- gehen vergleichbare Spiele?
> @ herbboy: Es müsste jeder Drache ne Seele geben! Hauptquest ist leider nicht gekennzeichnet (oder wir sind alle dumm ), musst dir immer merken wer Questgeber war oder TItel etc.
> Mit Lydia ist mir das auch passiert, ist aber glaub ich nur wenn man sie gerade als Begleiter hat wenn man das Haus kauft ^^
> 
> ...



also ich hab glaub ich so 10 schreie mitlerweile,,

und wenn der drache noch nich angreift bist du noch nich ganz"in seinem gebiet".einfach mal n bischen in irgendeine richtung gehen und gucken in welcher er näher kommt..hatte ich auch ,das das teil ewig gekreist is über mir und nix gemacht hat,,,einfach mal 100 meter oder so nach rechts,links ,vorne oder hinten gehen,,dann greift dat teil schon an


----------



## xtrat (23. November 2011)

Seh ich das falsch, oder sind die Sturmmäntel (schon der Name...) genauso sehr Faschisten wie die Imperialen? Scheint mir die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da dacht ich dann auch direkt "ah, jetzt ist klar, warum die Hütte satte 5000 Scheinchen kostet"   Was ich mal ausprobieren müsste ist, ob Lydia reagiert, wenn ich meine Rüstungssachen ablege, vor allem obwohl mein Charakter weiblich ist  ^^


5000 war noch ziemlich günstig für ein Haus, wie ich in Einsamkeit erfahren durfte, aber dafür ist das dortige Anwesen schicker.
Und was Lydia betrifft: besorge dir ein Amulett von Mara und schau, ob was passiert. 



stawacz schrieb:


> ich hab die hauptquest eigentlich noch garnich gemacht.bin hauptsächlich rumgerannt und hab die ganzen kleinen questreihen in den jeweiligen städten gemacht.nun bin ich thane von rifton und winterfels.


 Bevor ich mit dem Hauptquest richtig anfing und die Graubärte das erste Mal aufsuchte, hatte ich auch einige Begegnungen mit "wilden" Drachen. Seitdem muss ich sie schon direkt bei ihren Felsen aufsuchen, um mal wieder einen zu sehen.
Das Problem mit der nicht vorhandenen Seele hatte ein Freund von mir ebenfalls. Ich werde das bei Gelegenheit noch einmal ausprobieren, denn als ich noch unterwegs Drachen traf, tötete ich zweimal welche bei Winterfeste und da haben auch beide eine Seele abgegeben.




aut-taker schrieb:


> Btw: Schon jemand Dunkle Bruderschaft durch? Die letzten Quests habens krass insich - ich hab ein sehr schlechtes Gewissen^^


Jup, ich bin auch damit durch.


Spoiler



Wegen des letzten Opfers hatte ich kein schlechtes Gewissen, der hatte sich ja damit abgefunden. 
Schlimmer fand ich den Mord an diesem Argonier, weil der weglief und um sein Leben bettelte...und der kulinarische Ork tat mir ebenfalls Leid, genauso wie sein Kumpel aus Jugendtagen. 





xtrat schrieb:


> Seh ich das falsch, oder sind die Sturmmäntel  (schon der Name...) genauso sehr Faschisten wie die Imperialen? Scheint  mir die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera...


 Ich habe genau aus diesem Grund noch keine Entscheidung getroffen. Die Sturmmäntel sind mir immer unsympatischer geworden und die Kaiserlichen fand ich von Anfang an nicht so gut.


----------



## Sportis (23. November 2011)

Hey, ich habe ein Problem. 
Bei der Mission "Tief in Saarthal" bleibt mein Spiel hängen wenn ich die Wand zerstöre. 
Weiß da jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## aut-taker (23. November 2011)

xtrat schrieb:


> Seh ich das falsch, oder sind die Sturmmäntel (schon der Name...) genauso sehr Faschisten wie die Imperialen? Scheint mir die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera...


 
Sogar noch mehr ;P Als Nicht-Nord sollte man eigentlich nicht zu den Sturmmänteln gehen, da diese ultra-nationalistisch und sehr rassistisch sind. Aber ja, das ist die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera - im Sinne des "big Pictures", sprich dem Wohl des Kaiserreiches sollte man aber mal nachdenken was man da politisch haben will - Stichwort 



Spoiler



Bedrohung der Altmer(Hochelfen) für das Kaiserreiches, letzter Krieg zwischen denjenigen vor 30 Jahren, seitdem aufgezwungener Friedensvertrag mit Erlaubnis alle Talos-Anhänger in Tamriel zu jagen, und Verbot des Gottes, - die Sturmmäntel würden das Kaiserreich empfindlich schwächen und es damit den Thalmor/Altmer leichter machen es zu erobern.


Aber ja, im Endeffekt muss man halt schauen was für einen persönlich das kleinere Übel ist - für mich die Kaiserlichen, auch wenn die definitiv auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind (Parallelen zu den Wahlen heutzutage? )

@stawacz: Jo, das hab ich dann eh gemacht, thx 

@ sportis: Probier mal davor die Grafik runterzudrehen und danach wieder rauf (falls du willst). Ansonsten kann helfen: Das Amulett und den Ring den du dort findest anzulegen (kein Scherz) oder von weiter weg einen Feuerball draufzuschießen, und dann dich sofort wegdrehen, sodass du die Tür nicht explodieren siehst. Dann sollte es passen.

Offtopic: Assassins Creed: Revelations ist schon als Szene-Release bei den Warez-Seiten raus - 10 Tage vor Release.. traurig


----------



## VipersStrike21 (23. November 2011)

@xtrat

Geht mir genauso.
Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn man die Thalmor verprügeln könnte und gut ist, die sind an dem ganzen Theater ja auch schuld. ^^


----------



## phily (24. November 2011)

eventuelle  SPOILER- GEFAHR:

zu der quest der beste freund eines daedra.
weiß hier jemand ob ich barbas einfach behalten kann? sprich ob er bei mir bleibt, wenn ich die quest einfach nicht abschließe? hätte dann ja zwei tierische begleiter?


hat sich erledigt


----------



## xtrat (24. November 2011)

Ach Gottchen, jetzt bin ich bei den widerwärtigen Sturmmänteln untergekommen. Komm ich da wohl wieder raus? Scheinbar nein... Tullius jedenfalls bietet mir nichts an, und auch durch lästiges Hinterfragen der Sturmmäntel-Motive bekomme ich selbige nicht dazu, mich aus ihrem Dienst zu entlassen. Wird wohl der nächste Charakter für herhalten müssen.


----------



## dennis-2810 (24. November 2011)

Wie ist es denn jetzt mit der Anzahl der Stufen? Ich finde nichts eindeutiges im Internet :/ Einer sagt 50 der andere 70 und noch einer 80.. Und kann man dann bis zum letzten Level Perks wählen? Und levelt man immer gleich schnell oder wird es ab einem Zeitpunkt schwieriger?


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

Da ihr gefühlt das Spiel bereits durchgespielt habt ... hier ein paar Anfängerfragen von mir:

Kann es sein das es für viele Quests, in der ersten großen Stadt, so gut wie keine Hilfe gibt? War das bei TES schon immer so?
Vllt. bin ich ja wg. jahrelangem WoW Spielens zu verwöhnt ( und verblödet ), aber das man überhaupt keine Hinweise bekommt ist doch doof, oder? Oder macht das genau TES aus? Wenn ja, do not like. 

Des Weiteren hab ich gestern vor Weißhaupt ein Pferd geklaut, wurde nicht entdeckt und bin los geritten ... kaum bin ich abgestiegen, war das Pferd so gut wie weg und ist in Richtung Stall getrottet? WTF?! Sollte ich mir jetzt ein Pferd kaufen, verhält es sich auch so bockig oder kann ich es wie z.B. in RDR per Tastendruck rufen?

In dem Zusammenhang, kurz hinter Weißhaupt, ist mir ein


Spoiler



kopfloser Geistreiter aufgefallen. Ich wollte hinterher, aber ohne Pferd und mickriger Stamina Bar nicht wirklich möglich.



Lohnt sich das zu verfolgen? Lohnt sich der Aufwand mit ggf. epischer Beute?

Als letzte Frage: *eigentlich* würde ich gerne einen Dieb oder Attentäter spielen wollen, aber aus 'Dropglück' der ersten Gegner und Dungeons ist es jetzt primär schwere Rüstung mit 1H Waffe und Schild geworden. Gut, ich bin auch erst Level 5 & hab meine Skills in den 1H Waffenbaum gepackt, ich hab jetzt +20% Schaden auf Beidhändigkeit. Nun würde ich natürlich gerne mit zwei Waffen rumlaufen ... nur wie stell ich das kleverer Weise an? Woher nehmen ( hab eine magische 1H Axt )?

Brauch Hilfe ...


----------



## Hawkins (24. November 2011)

Am einfachsten ist es den Schmiede- und Enchantingskill zu pushen und die Waffen und Rüstungen selbst herzustellen und zu verzaubern. Damit ist man dann nicht mehr auf das "Lootglück" angewiesen 

Aber ne Warnung: mit max Smithing und Enchanting und den jeweiligen Waffen und Rüstungen wird das Spiel selbst auf Master Difficulty Sehr(zu) einfach.


----------



## stawacz (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Da ihr gefühlt das Spiel bereits durchgespielt habt ... hier ein paar Anfängerfragen von mir:
> 
> Kann es sein das es für viele Quests, in der ersten großen Stadt, so gut wie keine Hilfe gibt? War das bei TES schon immer so?
> Vllt. bin ich ja wg. jahrelangem WoW Spielens zu verwöhnt ( und verblödet ), aber das man überhaupt keine Hinweise bekommt ist doch doof, oder? Oder macht das genau TES aus? Wenn ja, do not like.
> ...



also n pferd solltest du dir kaufen,,dat wartet dann auch,wenn du absteigst bei den quests einfach in den questlog gehen ,quest aktivieren ,und auf karte anzeigen lassen.dann siehste gleich wo dat nächste ziel is,,außerdem stehen im questlog selbst dinge die du als nächstes tun sollst.

und waffen,ja die find ich eigentlich immer,,hab mir bisher keine gekauft,,hab alles gefunden..und das is auch ein kleiner kritikpunkt bei mir..mit wachsendem level,find ich in jeder höhle mindestens 2-3 super magische waffen,,,find das ein wenig übertrieben,,so geht das besondere irgendwie verloren mmn..

und festgelegt hab ich mich auch garnich,,ich bin ein von lykantrophie befallener nord der nich mit magie geizt und zaubertränke mischt..man will ja alles mal mitgemacht haben..


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es für viele Quests, in der ersten großen Stadt, so gut wie keine Hilfe gibt? War das bei TES schon immer so?
> Vllt. bin ich ja wg. jahrelangem WoW Spielens zu verwöhnt ( und verblödet ), aber das man überhaupt keine Hinweise bekommt ist doch doof, oder? Oder macht das genau TES aus? Wenn ja, do not like.
> 
> Des Weiteren hab ich gestern vor Weißhaupt ein Pferd geklaut, wurde nicht entdeckt und bin los geritten ... kaum bin ich abgestiegen, war das Pferd so gut wie weg und ist in Richtung Stall getrottet? WTF?! Sollte ich mir jetzt ein Pferd kaufen, verhält es sich auch so bockig oder kann ich es wie z.B. in RDR per Tastendruck rufen?


 
Zu Absatz 1:
Hilfe welcher Art möchtest du denn?
Eigentlich lotst das Spiel einen direkt zu den Orten, an denen das Quest weiter geht, wenn du es im Log als "aktiv" markiert hast.Der Rest ist dann ja irgendwie selbsterklärend. Bei Quests wie zB der Suche nach einer flüchtigen Rothwardonin, gibt es tatsächlich keinen Questmarker, aber es hilft oft schon, sich in der Kneipe durchzufragen oder bei anderen NPCs . 

Und Absatz 2:
Nein, RDR ist wirklich totaler Luxus gewesen, ebenso AC, wo das Pferd ja hinterher trottete oder man sich einfach ein Neues schnappen konnte. Aber dein gekauftes Pferd taucht meistens nach der Schnellreise mit dir an den entsprechenden Orten auf, wenn du es mal verloren hast, oder du kannst es vor den Ställen der großen Städten wartend finden.


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> also n pferd solltest du dir kaufen,,dat wartet dann auch,wenn du absteigst bei den quests einfach in den questlog gehen ,quest aktivieren ,und auf karte anzeigen lassen.dann siehste gleich wo dat nächste ziel is,,außerdem stehen im questlog selbst dinge die du als nächstes tun sollst.


... trotzdem ist das mit dem Pferdediebstahl nicht ganz nachvollziehbar für mich. 



> und waffen,ja die find ich eigentlich immer,,hab mir bisher keine gekauft,,hab alles gefunden..und das is auch ein kleiner kritikpunkt bei mir..mit wachsendem level,find ich in jeder höhle mindestens 2-3 super magische waffen,,,find das ein wenig übertrieben,,so geht das besondere irgendwie verloren mmn..


D.h. also ich sollte ein wenig weiterspielen und mir im Moment keine Gedanken darüber machen? Meine aktuelle Aufgabe ist so einen Bruder von einem Typen aus Weishaupt aus einer Festung zubefreien, die am anderen Ende der Karte ist ... oder der Mainquest folgen.  



> und festgelegt hab ich mich auch garnich,,ich bin ein von lykantrophie befallener nord der nich mit magie geizt und zaubertränke mischt..man will ja alles mal mitgemacht haben..


Na dann schauen wir mal ...



> Zu Absatz 1:
> Hilfe welcher Art möchtest du denn?
> Eigentlich lotst das Spiel einen direkt zu den Orten, an denen das Quest weiter geht, wenn du es im Log als "aktiv" markiert hat.Der Rest ist dann ja irgendwie selbsterklärend. Bei Quests wie zB der suche nach einer flüchtigen Rothwardonin, gibt es tatsächlich Questmarker, aber es hilft oft schon, sich in der Kneipe durchzufragen oder bei anderen NPCs .


Du meinst hier bestimmt: "... gibt es tatsächlich *keinen* Questmarker ...", oder? Genau diese Quest meinte ich und hab die Dame dann in der Küche der Taverne gefunden, weil ich so einem Musiker 'die Fresse poliert' habe.

Ich hatte gestern fünf aktive Quests, davon hatten drei mMn ein Marker und zwei nicht. Ein Quest davon war das mit der Rothwardonin, das andere kA.

Aber wenn sowas in Zukunft eher selten ist und man im groben (!) schon dahin gelotst wird, dann ist für mich alles in Ordnung.



> Und Absatz 2:
> Nein, RDR ist wirklich totaler Luxus gewesen, ebenso AC, wo das Pferd ja hinterher trottete oder man sich einfach ein Neues schnappen konnte. Aber dein gekauftes Pferd taucht meistens nach der Schnellreise mit dir an den entsprechenden Orten auf, wenn du es mal verloren hast, oder du kannst es vor den Ställen der großen Städten wartend finden.


*grml*
Danke euch erstmal für die Hinweise ... ich hab den Thread hier überflogen und fand z.B. den Anfang der Diebesgilde (?) 'lustig'. Oder war es 'dunkle Bruderschaft'? Keine Ahnung, du hattest mMn danach gefragt & es fing alles mit bzw. bei so einem Kind an.

Was quatsch ich Kinder an ey ...


----------



## Chemenu (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern fünf aktive Quests, davon hatten drei mMn ein Marker und zwei nicht. Ein Quest davon war das mit der Rothwardonin, das andere kA.
> 
> Aber wenn sowas in Zukunft eher selten ist und man im groben (!) schon dahin gelotst wird, dann ist für mich alles in Ordnung.


 
Also ich such mir immer ein Quest aus dass ich als nächstes angehen möchte und aktiviere dann nur dieses eine Quest im Journal/Quest Log. Dann hat man auch nur einen Marker und weiß immer wo man als nächstes hin muss. 
Bei mehreren aktiven Quests wird mir das zu unübersichtlich.

Bei den wenigen Quests die für bestimmte Ziele keinen Marker haben weiß man eigentlich auch immer was zu tun ist.
Im schlimmsten Fall sucht man eben mal jedes Haus einer Stadt nach einer bestimmten Person ab, bzw. fragt sich durch.
Oder man macht einfach was anderes und hofft auf ein bisschen Glück. Die Rothwardonin in Weißlauf z.B. hab ich durch Zufall gefunden während ich grad mit was anderem beschäftigt war.  

Bzgl. Waffen würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Mach ein paar Nebenquests und du findest allerhand Waffen. Die meisten taugen nur zum Verkauf aber je höher dein Level desto besser werden auch die Waffen die du findest. Und wenn dein Schmiede-Skill dann mal hoch genug ist kannst du dir deine eigenen Waffen bauen und verbessern. Und falls du Verzauberung beherrscht und einen Seelenstein hast auch noch mit magischen Effekten ausstatten. 

Was den Charakter betrifft skille ich eigentlich alles was nichts mit Magie zu tun hat. Vorrangig schwere Rüstung, Blocken, einhändige Waffen und Schmieden, aber auch Schlossknacken, Schleichen, Bogenschießen, Taschendiebstahl, usw...  

Bzgl. Pferde:
Ich hab mir noch keins geleistet, 1000 Goldstücke sind mir zu teuer für so eine ausgemärgelte Mähre.
Würde mir aber eines kaufen wenn ich mal ein schönes sehen würde. 
Was passiert dann eigentlich mit dem Begleiter? Kann der mit auf das Pferd oder läuft der nebenher, was ja ziemlich doof wäre? Oder muss man sogar ein zweites kaufen? 

Ich finde es übrigens ziemlich lächerlich dass Pferde in Kämpfe eingreifen. Musste deshalb schon eines "ruhig stellen" weil mich das Pferd von einem Dieb angefallen hat. 

@Nyx
Die Main Quest habe ich immer noch nicht weiter gemacht, 



Spoiler



war bisher nur bei den Graubärten und soll nun etwas besorgen....


und die Drachen verfolgen mich regelrecht. Gestern hab ich schon wieder einen am westlichen Wachturm von Weißlauf platt gemacht. Und auch die Sümpfe im östlichen Teil von Skyrim sind ein guter Tip wenn man Drachen sehen will.  Bei mir zumindest.


Übrigens hab ich gestern meinen ersten Riesen erledigt. Mit Pfeil und Bogen. Wobei ich zugeben muss dass der Drache am Westturm mit seinem Frostatem da schon sehr gute Vorarbeit geleistet hat.  

Ich wünschte es gäbe eine Möglichkeit einen Drachen als Pet zu erhalten. Hab eigentlich gar keine Lust diese schönen Tiere auszurotten.^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du meinst hier bestimmt: "... gibt es tatsächlich *keinen* Questmarker ...", oder? Genau diese Quest meinte ich und hab die Dame dann in der Küche der Taverne gefunden, weil ich so einem Musiker 'die Fresse poliert' habe.
> Ich hatte gestern fünf aktive Quests, davon hatten drei mMn ein Marker und zwei nicht. Ein Quest davon war das mit der Rothwardonin, das andere kA.
> Aber wenn sowas in Zukunft eher selten ist und man im groben (!) schon dahin gelotst wird, dann ist für mich alles in Ordnung.



Da warst du schneller als meine Korrektur. 
Genau das meinte ich und ich glaube, das war bislang auch das einzige Quest, für das ich keine Markierung hatte...aber bei der Masse an Aufgaben, kann ich auch das ein oder andere vergessen haben. Quests, bei denen man erst einmal alleine dasteht, sind jedenfalls eher eine Seltenheit.

Das Quest mit dem Kind 



Spoiler



führt zur Bruderschaft. Die Questreihe wird dir sicher gefallen. 



Ich glaube, die reinen PC-Spieler können dankbar sein, dass sie RDR nicht gespielt haben: das Spiel hat mich für jeden anderen Titel, in dem Pferde vorkommen, völlig verdorben (außer vielleicht noch AC). 
Der Gaul aus Two Worlds 2 war dagegen eine komplette Zumutung.




Chemenu schrieb:


> @Nyx
> Die Main Quest habe ich immer noch nicht weiter gemacht,
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin nun von Drachenhort zu Drachenhort gereist und habe dort alles umgebracht, was nicht bei Drei über alle Berge war.  Auch das Vieh im Sumpf.
Aber gestern habe ich tatsächlich wieder einen Drachen über Falkenring gesehen, doch der wollte nicht landen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

Wo genau fängt das Quest mit der Bruderschaft genau an?
Benötigt man dafür bestimmte Voraussetzungen oder kann man gleich einsteigen bzw. durchstarten? 

Könnt nicht schon Feierabend sein? 
Am WE wird wohl auch eher weniger Skyrim gezockt, eher ToR bzw. sich um seine Freundin kümmern. *grml*


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wo genau fängt das Quest mit der Bruderschaft genau an?
> Benötigt man dafür bestimmte Voraussetzungen oder kann man gleich einsteigen bzw. durchstarten?





Spoiler



Ich erhielt von einem Wirt den Tipp, dass es in Windhelm ein Kind gibt, das die Dunkle Bruderschaft anheuern möchte. In Windhelm stehen eine Frau und ein anderes Kind auf der Straße vor dem entsprechenden Haus und unterhalten sich darüber.
Keine Voraussetzungen benötigt.


----------



## stawacz (24. November 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Spoiler



in der ersten szene als die dame der dunklen bruderschaft mich in das haus entführte wo ich die wahl zwischen den drei leuten hatte,fühlte ich mich irgendwie an SAW erinnert.fehlte nur noch der epische sound http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxEuQjE50LQ


----------



## xtrat (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es für viele Quests, in der ersten großen Stadt, so gut wie keine Hilfe gibt? War das bei TES schon immer so? Vllt. bin ich ja wg. jahrelangem WoW Spielens zu verwöhnt ( und verblödet ), aber das man überhaupt keine Hinweise bekommt ist doch doof, oder? Oder macht das genau TES aus? Wenn ja, do not like.



Kein Problem: Geh einfach per "j" ins Questmenü und markiere das aktuelle Quest. Ganz gleich, worum es sich handelt, dir wird der nächste "Ereignispunkt" dadurch auf der Karte angezeigt.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Des Weiteren hab ich gestern vor Weißhaupt ein Pferd geklaut, wurde nicht entdeckt und bin los geritten ... kaum bin ich abgestiegen, war das Pferd so gut wie weg und ist in Richtung Stall getrottet? WTF?! Sollte ich mir jetzt ein Pferd kaufen, verhält es sich auch so bockig oder kann ich es wie z.B. in RDR per Tastendruck rufen?



Darauf weiß ich leider keine Antwort. Da ich gefühlt zu Fuß genauso schnell unterwegs bin wie mit Gaul und man bei jedem Gegner immer erst umständlich absteigen muss, um zu reagieren, verzichte ich auf die Viecher einfach.



Rabowke schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang, kurz hinter Weißhaupt, ist mir ein
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Tja, find's heraus. DAS macht TES aus.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Als letzte Frage: *eigentlich* würde ich gerne einen Dieb oder Attentäter spielen wollen, aber aus 'Dropglück' der ersten Gegner und Dungeons ist es jetzt primär schwere Rüstung mit 1H Waffe und Schild geworden. Gut, ich bin auch erst Level 5 & hab meine Skills in den 1H Waffenbaum gepackt, ich hab jetzt +20% Schaden auf Beidhändigkeit. Nun würde ich natürlich gerne mit zwei Waffen rumlaufen ... nur wie stell ich das kleverer Weise an? Woher nehmen ( hab eine magische 1H Axt )?



Da ist sicher auch die Wahl der Rasse relevant. Die Khajit starten mit Boni auf Schleichfertigkeiten und leichte Rüstung, sollten also deine erste Wahl sein; oder du startest als Waldelf mit Boni auf Bogenschießen, ein für Diebe und Assassinen wichtiger, wenn nicht der wichtigste Skill. Falls du jetzt Nord, Ork, Dunkelelf, Argonier, Kaiserlicher oder Bretone bist, würde ich (!) dir empfehlen, das Spiel noch einmal neu zu beginnen, es wird dir von Anfang an besser gefallen. Sicher sehen die schweren Rüstungen immer verführerisch in Hinblick auf ihre Stats aus, aber wenn man auf sie nicht angewiesen ist, tut man besser daran, auf sie ganz zu verzichten - sie machen dich langsamer und deine Fertigkeit "Leichte Rüstung" kann sich nicht weiterentwickeln. Als Magier laufe ich z.B. schon seit Spielbeginn ganz ohne Rüstung herum. Also beschränk dich anfangs lieber ein wenig und fahr' wo nötig die Feiglings-Taktik (reinschleichen - schießen - rausschleichen - warten - reinschleichen usw.) bis deine Skills hoch genug sind. Leichte Rüstungen findest du übrigens doch eigentlich schon in Helgen, während du vor dem Drachen fliehst. Bessere kommt, keine Sorge. Die ersten 15 bis 20 Level über ist das Spiel da etwas geizig und auf der obersten Schwierigkeitsstufe auch ganz schön knackig, aber Geduld wird am Ende belohnt. Kann nicht mehr lange dauern, und du findest deine erste Elfenrüstung.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... trotzdem ist das mit dem Pferdediebstahl nicht ganz nachvollziehbar für mich.


 Die Pferde haben zwar keine Wegritt-Sperre, aber bei einem Klau wird das GPS-System aktiviert  



Spoiler



*G*aul *p*arkt im *S*tall







> D.h. also ich sollte ein wenig weiterspielen und mir im Moment keine Gedanken darüber machen? Meine aktuelle Aufgabe ist so einen Bruder von einem Typen aus Weishaupt aus einer Festung zubefreien, die am anderen Ende der Karte ist ... oder der Mainquest folgen.


 Was für ein Level hast Du denn? Es gibt viele Quests, die man früh bekommt, aber erst später machen sollte. Sprich einfach mit jedem, den Du siehst, auch auf Märkten, in Schmieden oder Gasthäusern. Außerdem kannst Du auch mal auf gut Glück in Höhlen usw. gehen, die Du zufällig findest. 

Das mit dem verschwundenen Typen zB hab ich erst mit Level 17 gemacht, und auf der Stufe auf dem Weg dorthin schon ein paar Kämpfe gehabt, die mit zB Level 10 zu schwer gewesen wären. Ich will nicht zuviel verraten, aber: ich bin noch dabei, den Typen "diplomatisch" zu befreien. D.h. ich war an der Festung und muss/will nun woanders andere Kanäle nutzen, um ihn freizubekommen


----------



## xtrat (24. November 2011)

Einfach losziehen und die Welt erkunden, bis man ein erfahrener Abenteurer ist - dann die Quests machen. So rockt's.


----------



## aut-taker (24. November 2011)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Am einfachsten ist es den Schmiede- und Enchantingskill zu pushen und die Waffen und Rüstungen selbst herzustellen und zu verzaubern. Damit ist man dann nicht mehr auf das "Lootglück" angewiesen
> 
> Aber ne Warnung: mit max Smithing und Enchanting und den jeweiligen Waffen und Rüstungen wird das Spiel selbst auf Master Difficulty Sehr(zu) einfach.


 
/sign. Ich hab gestern Nacht mal Mainquest durch, und hab Diebes/Bruderschaft/Gefährtengilde durch, bei Magier bin ich noch dran (als Krieger ) und ich hab im ganzen Spiel wahrscheinlich ~30 Heiltränke verbraucht :/ (Allerdings hab ich Anfangs Mittel, dann erst Schwer und gleich drauf Master gespielt)

Ich war auch immer traurig (obwohl ich SChmieden erst recht spät hoch hatte) dass die gefunden Waffen eig. immer schlechter als meine geschmiedeten waren  ^^

@ herbboy: LOL, geiles GPS 



Rabowke schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang, kurz hinter Weißhaupt, ist mir ein
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Wenn du das meinst, was ich meine: Ich war da auch gleich voll dabei und hinter her, es 



Spoiler



führt dann zu einer Grabstätte wo man paar UNtote killt und etwas Loot bekommt - ganz nett, aber leider nicht episch 



Dieb oder Attentäter sind anfangs recht schwierig zu spielen, werden später aber WTFPWNZOR ^^ Wenn du dir den Skilltree anschaust. siehst du dass du später dann richtig reinhaust, 15x Backstab Dmg mit Dolchen, 



Spoiler



mit den Handschuhen der Dunklen Bruderschaft x30!


 und quasi permanent unsichtbar 
Du kansnt entweder anfangs "Krieger spielen" (reinschleichen, backstabben, wenn sie dich angreifen auf schwere Rüstung & schwert etc. wechseln) oder du spielst halt auf WoW und schaust dass du immer nur einen pullst und dann kämpfst. Mit lvl ~17 haust du dann richtig rein. 
Anfangs würd ich auch Bogen mitnehmen, schauen dass du schmieden hochbekommst, und dann immer die Waffen & Rüstung verbesserst, dann wird das  Und ein schneller Beitritt zur Bruderschaft ist nicht verkehrt, Diebesgilde hat auch nette Boni 

Das Graymane-Problem in Weißlauf würd ich dir dringend raten erst später in Angriff zu nehmen (außer du bist schon höheres Level), da gehts zur Sache 

PS: Die Hauptquest nimmt am Ende so richtig Fahr auf, mit echt geilen "Landschaften" 



Spoiler



Riesen Spoiler! 



Spoiler



zB in Sovngarden ("Paradies") oder unterirdisch in so Blackmarsch, so eine geiler Riesenhöhle wo man zB Seelensteine abbauen(!) kann





bzw. Ereignissen (und einem Endgegner 



Spoiler



der VIEL zu schwach ist


 aber nett aufgelöstes Ende (mit DLC möglichkeiten en Masse) und vielen Querverweisen.

Was mir persönlich richtig gut gefällt, sind viele kleine Hinweise oder Anspielungen/Erklärungen zu anderen TES Spielen, oder interessanten Dingen wie Elder Scrolls, Daedra etc. 
à propos Daedra:  Habt ihr schon die Sanguine Quest gemacht? 



Spoiler



Geiles Ende, mit der Zwischenwelt (ich war mal drin gefangen und musste neu laden xD) und cool inszeniert


 Allgemein sind die meisten Daedra Quests richtig cool


----------



## stawacz (24. November 2011)

ich hab da mal ne frage 




Spoiler



bin grad dabei die gefährtenquest(?) zu machen,,also die wo man zum werwolf wird..nun wurde gerade dieser alte anführer(?)gekillt und liegt in dem gebäude..die ganzen leute um den rum,,,nun mein problem.es geht irgendwie nich weiter,,oder wars das mit der quest?


----------



## phily (24. November 2011)

hat jemand in erfahrung bringen können, ob man 2 hunde als begleiter haben kann?


----------



## aut-taker (24. November 2011)

@ stawcz: 



Spoiler



Doch, es geht weiter, du müsstest jetzt einen Quest bekommen haben alle Teile von Wuuthrad (der Axt) zu sammeln, und die Silberne Hand auszulöschen. Danach gehts zum Showdown 



@ phily: Glaub ich nicht, aber vor Markath kanst du dir einen Kriegshund kaufen, iirc.


----------



## phily (24. November 2011)

ja, den einen ahb ich schon, hätte aber am liebsten ne ganze meute


----------



## Glantir (24. November 2011)

xtrat schrieb:


> Seh ich das falsch, oder sind die Sturmmäntel (schon der Name...) genauso sehr Faschisten wie die Imperialen? Scheint mir die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera...


 
Wo sind denn deiner meinung nach die kaiserlichen Faschisten? ^^

Find das aber sowieso sehr seltsam die anbetung von Talos wird als teil eines Friedensabkommens mit dem Aldmeri Bund verboten... Hallo??? Der Kaiser stimmt zu die oberste Gottheit der kaiserlichen "abzusetzen" find ich schon ziemlich unglaubwürdig (erfährt man von diversen NPC die über den Krieg labern)

Finde leider das sämtliche Gilden etwas kurz gehalten sind da hatte Oblivion deutlich mehr zu bieten :\


----------



## phily (24. November 2011)

SPOLIER- GEFAHR AB HIER





und bei der dunklen bruderschaft bin ich mir irgendwie nicht sicher. 



Spoiler



war grade auf der hochzeit und hab die braut getötet...aber den kaiser töten. weiß gar nicht ob ich mich so krass einmischen möchte.


oder läuft das wieder auf was anderes hinaus?vielleicht kann mir das jemand mal sagen, ohne zu genau ins detail zu gehen. hat das auswirkungen auf den bürgerkrieg? da bin ich nämlich noch gar nicht involviert und möchte es auch erstmal nicht sein. ich spiel momentan mehr so ne art einsamen wolf, der macht was er möchte ohne großartig instrumentalisiert zu werden


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2011)

Ich habe aus Sicherheitsgründen noch einen richtigen Spoiler gesetzt. 
Man überfliegt trotz deiner anfänglichen Warnung schnell die falschen Zeilen.

Zu deiner Frage:


Spoiler



Ich habe es bereits vor einiger Zeit durchgeführt und habe bislang keine weitreichenden Konsequenzen verspürt.



Hoffe, das war nicht zu sehr ins Detail.


----------



## aut-taker (25. November 2011)

@ phily: Das wäre aber krass imbalanced  Deshalb gibts das auch nicht^^
Und zu deiner Frage: Ich habe es ebenfalls schon absolviert und bemerke bis jetzt genause wie Nyx(außer verschiedenen NPC Aussagen) keine wirklichen Konsequenzen. 

@ Glantir: Naja, bei der Wahl zwischen Krieg mit den Aldmeri (= Untergang des Reiches) oder Verbot der Talosanbetung, was hättest du gemacht? 
Natürlich ist das schlimm, aber er hatte keine andere Wahl -  das war ja auch ein diktiertes Friedensabkommen - deshalb ist es auch sehr heuchlerisch von anderen zu sagen er ist feig etc., weil sonst der Krieg ganz Tamriel vernichtet hätte


----------



## phily (25. November 2011)

@*Nyx-Adreena: dank dir, hatte eigentlich auch so einen spoiler gesetzt, aber hat wohl nicht funktioniert.zu der quest: dann bin ich ja beruhigt
*


----------



## xtrat (25. November 2011)

Glantir schrieb:


> Wo sind denn deiner meinung nach die kaiserlichen Faschisten? ^^


 
Zugegeben, da war ich ein wenig polemisch.


----------



## aut-taker (25. November 2011)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Hat jemand beobachtet, ob nach der Beendigung der Mainquest die Gegner stärker werden? Manche Gegner sind leichte OneHits, andere jedoch hauen mich plötzlich weg wenn ich sie nicht schnell genug töte 

Und als Krieger ist Magieresistenz ziemlich blöd wenn man Dualwield spielt (keine Schild das 50% Res hat), da müsste man dann die Rüstung verzaubern :/ Weil manche Dragon Priests oder Thalmor hauen schon richtig rein mit den Zaubern..

Achja, und es gibt -wirklich- geile Dragon Shouts 


Spoiler



Der Regen/Blitz Shout ist ja mal geil, der Zeitverlangsamungs auch, der "Leben sehen" nett und der "Ätherisch werden (wie auch immer auf Deutsch)" echt nützlich gegen DmgDealer und Drachen


----------



## xtrat (28. November 2011)

Hat jemand schon die acht Masken der Drachenpriester beisammen? 



Spoiler



In Labyrinthon gibt es einen Schrein, in den sich selbige einsetzen lassen, daraufhin scheint man in die Vergangenheit oder sonstwohin zu reisen, aber erst mit allen acht Masken lässt sich die Tür öffnen, die dann wieder nach draußen führt... Da ich das spielen gerade etwas müde bin, mich aber interessiert, was sich dahinter verbirgt, wäre ich dankbar für einen Spoiler. Hängt das irgendwie mit dem Hauptquest zusammen?


----------



## aut-taker (28. November 2011)

jo: 



Spoiler



Du brauchst alle 8 Masken, dann findest du in Labyrinthion eine Hölzerne Maske, aufsetzen und kannst dann in die Vergangenheit reisen, und bekommst eine weitere Maske, die ziemlich hart rockt (und musst noch einem Priester zeigen wo der Hammer hängt). Hängt in keinster Weise mit dem Hauptquest zusammen.



Ich wäre interessiert, wer schon die 24 Steine des Barenziah (?) zusammen hat - ich hab erst 10 oder so >.<


----------



## looser111 (28. November 2011)

ey leute mal ne schnelle frage, ich hab letztens nen kumpel skyrim spielen lassen... habe ihn aber nen neuen char erstellen lassen, nun finde ich meinen nimmer.. ist der gelöscht? :/


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

Naja, wenn er beim Speichern Deine Spielstände überschrieben hat, dann kann Deiner weg sein. Es wird ja kein Charakter gespeichert wie ZB bei Diablo 2, sondern nur Spielstände. ^^


----------



## VipersStrike21 (28. November 2011)

http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2817275-aut-taker.html@aut-taker

Ich hab auch erst so um die 8-9 Steine gefunden aber jetzt angefangen mir die Fundorte zu notieren, könnte man ja mal einen Thread für aufmachen. Sofern noch mehr danach suchen und/oder interessiert sind.


----------



## Glantir (29. November 2011)

hat eigentlich noch jemand bei der Hermus Mora Quest als erstes an 



Spoiler



Lorkhan gedacht? Als da die Rede davon ist was in dem Würfel drin ist.



Wird man eigentlich von den Kurier Briefen zu allen 8 Masken geführt? 2 Hab ich so bisher gefunden, 2 weitere durch Gilden.


----------



## dennis-2810 (29. November 2011)

Gibt es zufällig eine zweite oder noch mehr Schriftrollen der Alten im Spiel? :/ Hab meine nach der Hauptquest an Urag (Ork in Winterfeste) verkauft. Hab dabei nicht daran gedacht das eigentlich der Septimus die haben wollte  Will unbedingt wissen was der damit machen wollte.. Wenn es keine gibt, kann einer sagen ob es lohnenswert gewesen wäre ihm die zu geben? Aber nicht spoilern bitte


----------



## looser111 (29. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, wenn er beim Speichern Deine Spielstände  überschrieben hat, dann kann Deiner weg sein. Es wird ja kein Charakter  gespeichert wie ZB bei Diablo 2, sondern nur Spielstände. ^^


 ok aber hab meine spielstände gefunden... hatte im ersten moment echt nen schock


----------



## Steffschenko (30. November 2011)

Wo kann man am besten sein ganzes Zeug verkaufen? Die Händler, die ich so treffe, haben meist viel zu wenig Gold bei sich, bzw. kaufen nur falsche Sachen.


----------



## Glantir (30. November 2011)

Glaub da musst du schon die Talente unter Redekunst skillen, hab auch noch keinen Händler mit viel mehr als 1000 Gold gefunden :\


----------



## phily (30. November 2011)

das ist das einzige was ich an dem spiel nicht verstehe. die händler haben einfach zu wenig geld. 
hab meine redekunst schon soweit, dass ich alles an jeden verkäufer verkaufen kann, außer den gestohlenen gegenständen natürlich. hab oft einfach 40 stunden gewartet, dann haben die händler wieder 1000 goldeinheiten. 

als nächstes werde ich das perk wählen, bei dem ich in einen händler investieren kann, damit der dauerhaft mehr gold hat. wobei mir das jetzt, nach 76 stunden spielzeit au nix mehr nützt. hab irgendwie über 50000 goldeinheiten, weiß aber gar nicht, was ich damit machen soll. kaufen brauch ich nix, hab tränke zu hauf, alchemie brauch ich nicht, waffen hab ich auch genug, außer den daedrischen. hab ein haus,ein pferd, nen hund, eine truhe voll gestopft mit extra tränken, büchern, drachenschuppen und knochen ohne ende, und lehrer die mir bei den skills, die ich benötige oder haben möchte, was beibringen könnten gibts auch so gut wie kein mehr.

wenn ich die alle verkauf, dauerts erstmal ewig, weil ich dann städnig warten muss, bis die wieder kohle haben und ich hab dann zusätzliche 20000, die ich ja sowieso nicht ausgeben kann. das muss mir mal jemand erklären. bei oblivion hatte ich zwar auch ähnlich viel geld, aber da habe ich notorisch und exzessiv jeden laden der kaiserstadt, sowie der 4- 5 anderen größeren städte + größere herrenhäuser auf dem land ausgeräumt...das wollte ich in skyrim jetzt auch machen, aber was habe ich davon?? bringt mir ja nix. so fehlt mir die motivation dazu.

und wie bewertet ihr eigentlich die questreihen zur diebes-/ assasinen- und kämpfergilde? nach der anfänglichen überragenden euphorie zu dem spiel, bin ich etwas enttäuscht. meckern zwar auf ganz hohem niveau, aber trotzdem. ich finde die gilden nicht annähernd so gut wie in oblivion, sowohl von der gefühlten länge, als auch von der atmosphäre und den jewiligen quests her betrachtet. 
 zur hauptquest kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, bin grade erst auf dem weg zu den graubärten, hoffe da kommt stundenmäßig noch einiges auf mich zu?

und ne frage zu den sturmmänteln bzw den kaiserlichen: kann man eigentlich beide questreihen machen, oder ist das nicht mehr möglich, wenn man eine von beiden gemacht hat?


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Wieso willst Du denn die Sachen verkaufen, und warum ärgert es dich, dass die Händler zu selten genug Gold habem, wenn es eh nix bringt und du sowieso genug Gold hast? ^^


Eine Gilde hab ich noch nicht getroffen, oder zählen diese Kämpfer in dem großen Haus in Weisslauf als Guilde?


----------



## phily (30. November 2011)

zum beispiel: was soll ich mit dutzenden von magiezaubertränken, wenn ich magie nicht benutze. gleiches gilt für die ausdauertränke. meine ausdauer ist so hoch, das ich bis jetzt noch keinen trank benötigt habe...das gleiche  gilt für saphire, rubine, smaragd, amethyste....deswegen verscherbel ich das alles 

"und warum ärgert es dich, dass die Händler zu selten genug Gold habem, wenn es eh nix bringt und du sowieso genug Gold hast? ^^"

genau das mein ich ja. wieso ist es so einfach so viel gold zu kriegen, wenn man es eh für nix ausgeben kann? da hätte man das balancing besser machen könne, finde ich.

ja zum beispiel die kämpfer in weißlauf. hast recht, heißen in skyrim die gefährten, ist aber nix anderes als eine kämpfergilde, wie es sie in oblivion gab.


----------



## Chemenu (1. Dezember 2011)

phily schrieb:


> genau das mein ich ja. wieso ist es so einfach so viel gold zu kriegen, wenn man es eh für nix ausgeben kann? da hätte man das balancing besser machen könne, finde ich.


 Hast Du denn auch schon alle Häuser komplett eingerichtet? 

Die Edelsteine kannst Du für die Herstellung von Schmuck verwenden. So könntest Du den Schmiede-Skill noch verbessern. Und wenn Du den Schmuck dann verkaufst bekommst Du auch wieder Gold. 



Findet ihr eigentlich auch die Eisbären so brutal stark in Skyrim?
Wurde gestern von zwei Exemplaren gekillt (Lvl 23).  Beim zweiten Versuch musste ich ca. 6 Heiltränke konsumieren um nicht wieder geplättet zu werden. Im Vergleich dazu war der Drache den ich ca. 10 Minuten davor vom Himmel geholt hatte ein Kinderspiel.^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Findet ihr eigentlich auch die Eisbären so brutal stark in Skyrim?
> Wurde gestern von zwei Exemplaren gekillt (Lvl 23).  Beim zweiten Versuch musste ich ca. 6 Heiltränke konsumieren um nicht wieder geplättet zu werden. Im Vergleich dazu war der Drache den ich ca. 10 Minuten davor vom Himmel geholt hatte ein Kinderspiel.^^


 
Oh ja! Die sind irgendwie total übel. Ich wurde von Zweien überrascht, als ich im Norden auf den kleinen Inseln unterwegs war und hatte meinen Barbas nicht an meiner Seite, weil der scheinbar nicht gut schwimmen kann. 
Ich habe zwei oder drei Anläufe gebraucht, bis ich sie erledigt hatte. Die Dornenherzen, oder wie sie heißen, der Abgeschworenen sind manchmal ebenfalls fies.



phily schrieb:


> und wie bewertet ihr eigentlich die questreihen zur diebes-/ assasinen- und kämpfergilde?


 Von denen habe ich bislang nur die Assassinen durchgespielt (da bin ich zur Zeit ziemlich gut im Training ) und die Magier und gerade die Quests der Bruderschaft fand ich sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## knarfe1000 (1. Dezember 2011)

Habe nach knapp 60 Stunden erst 8 Steine des Barenziah gefunden. Schätze, dass ich einige schon übersehen habe


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

phily schrieb:


> zum beispiel: was soll ich mit dutzenden von magiezaubertränken, wenn ich magie nicht benutze. gleiches gilt für die ausdauertränke. meine ausdauer ist so hoch, das ich bis jetzt noch keinen trank benötigt habe...das gleiche gilt für saphire, rubine, smaragd, amethyste....deswegen verscherbel ich das alles


 ja, aber warum nimmst Du das Zeug denn überhaupt mit? Lass es doch einfach stehen. Oder bist Du einer vond er Sorte, der auf nem Straßenfest am Ende dann auch mit Luftballons, Fähnchen und Schlüsselanhängern von SPD, CDU, FPD  usw. rumläuft nur "weil war für umsonst!!!111111elfelf"   


@Eisbären: die sind echt hart, ich hab die dann immer per Schleichangriff mit meinem Bogen 1x verletzt, dann noch nen Schuss und ab dann Nahkampf mit häufigem Weglaufen und Heilzauber und vor allem: "Inferno"-Drachenschrei. Chance steht dabei 50:50, dass ich es knapp schaffe. Ich begegne denen seit ca Level 16, da war es unmöglich zu schaffen. AB Level 18 ging es dann, aber jetzt mit Level 20 ist es auch nicht einfacher geworden. Einmal konnte ich einen Eisbären unverletzt erledigen, als ich den von einem Fels aus 10 Minuten lang mit Pfeilen traktierte


----------



## Chemenu (1. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Eisbären: die sind echt hart, ich hab die dann immer per Schleichangriff mit meinem Bogen 1x verletzt, dann noch nen Schuss und ab dann Nahkampf mit häufigem Weglaufen und Heilzauber und vor allem: "Inferno"-Drachenschrei. Chance steht dabei 50:50, dass ich es knapp schaffe. Ich begegne denen seit ca Level 16, da war es unmöglich zu schaffen. AB Level 18 ging es dann, aber jetzt mit Level 20 ist es auch nicht einfacher geworden. Einmal konnte ich einen Eisbären unverletzt erledigen, als ich den von einem Fels aus 10 Minuten lang mit Pfeilen traktierte


 
Ich greife auch immer erst heimlich per Pfeil+Bogen an, meistens sogar noch vergiftet, aber das verursacht so gut wie keinen Schaden trotz 3xBonus.  
Der "unerbittliche Macht" Schrei ist sehr wirkungsvoll um sich ein bisschen Zeit zu verschaffen. Nachteil ist, dass die Bären dann erst mal 50m weit weg geschleudert werden. Bis man dann hin gelaufen ist um mit einer Nahkampwaffe angreifen zu können, haben die sich fast schon wieder aufgerappelt.^^ 
Das schlimmste an den Viechern ist dass die trotz Blocken mit Schild immer noch wahnsinnig viel Schaden austeilen. Auch der Shield Bash in die Eisbären Visage scheint die nicht sonderlich zu beeindrucken.


----------



## phily (1. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, aber warum nimmst Du das Zeug denn überhaupt mit? Lass es doch einfach stehen. Oder bist Du einer vond er Sorte, der auf nem Straßenfest am Ende dann auch mit Luftballons, Fähnchen und Schlüsselanhängern von SPD, CDU, FPD  usw. rumläuft nur "weil war für umsonst!!!111111elfelf"
> 
> ne,so ein typ bin ich eher nicht, es sei denn es wären so viele luftballons, dass ich damit wegfliegen könnte .
> aber was du schreibst, zielt doch genau darauf ab was ich meine. ich habe die sachen zum einen mitgenommen, weil sammelsucht für mich zu nem rollenspiel dazu gehört und zum anderen, weil ich da ja noch dachte, ich könnte mein geld sinnvoll ausgeben...also, wenn einer tränke braucht, könnt ihr gerne ne sammelbestellung aufgeben
> ...


----------



## Chemenu (2. Dezember 2011)

Bin gestern zufällig an der "Festung Kastav" vorbei gekommen weil ich nach Winterfeste wollte.
Beim vorbei schleichen wurde ich allerdings entdeckt und hab daraufhin ein Skelett mit meinem Bogen angegriffen und auch mit einem Pfeil niedergestreckt. Eine Sekunde später wurde ich allerdings von einem Blitz gegen die Felswand geschleudert und war tot. WTF?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daraufhin wollte ich es wissen und hab mehrmals versucht auch nur einen von diesen Magiern zu killen, war aber völlig chancenlos. Die bruzzeln mich innerhalb von 3 Sekunden. So viel Heil- und Zaubertränke kann ich gar nicht tragen dass ich da gegenhalten kann. 
Werde also vorerst einen Bogen um die Gegend machen, ich glaub da muss man sowieso irgendwann wegen einer Quest hin. 

Auf meiner Demütigungsliste kommt das nun gleich auf Platz 2 nach meiner ersten Meinungsverschiedenheit mit einem Riesen.
Auf Platz 3 folgt dann der Todesfürst in Valthume.^^

*Was war eure bisher größte Demütigung in Skyrim? *


Achja, ich war gestern eine Stunde damit beschäftigt meine Ausrüstung in Sicherheit zu bringen.
Nachdem meine zweite Gefährtin während dem Kampf mit einem Drachen von einem Eisbären gekillt wurde (!), musste ich völlig überladen im Schneckentempo in die nächste Stadt laufen.  Skyrim kann so frustrierend sein...


----------



## LowriderRoxx (2. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Was war eure bisher größte Demütigung in Skyrim?


In Volunruud hat mich mal ein Draugr Deathlord mit seinem Unrelenting Force Shout so ungünstig gegen eine Wand gedrückt, dass ich zu Boden gegangen bin. Bevor ich wieder auf den Beinen war, hatte der Deathlord sein Werk mit zwei Pfeilen vollendet. Demütigend war es insofern, als dass all seine vorherigen Genossen meinem Bogen zum Opfer gefallen sind, ohne jemals eine echte Gefahr dargestellt zu haben. Also letztes Auto Save geladen, Daedric Arrows aus dem Köcher gefischt, und den Deathlord mit drei Pfeilen zur Hölle geschickt.

Auch nicht ohne war es, als mich mal eine Sphere in "auf ein Schnitzel" (Avanchnzel) rückwärts in eine dieser rotierenden Klingenfallen reingedrückt hat.


----------



## aut-taker (2. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich greife auch immer erst heimlich per Pfeil+Bogen an, meistens sogar noch vergiftet, aber das verursacht so gut wie keinen Schaden trotz 3xBonus.
> Der "unerbittliche Macht" Schrei ist sehr wirkungsvoll um sich ein bisschen Zeit zu verschaffen. Nachteil ist, dass die Bären dann erst mal 50m weit weg geschleudert werden. Bis man dann hin gelaufen ist um mit einer Nahkampwaffe angreifen zu können, haben die sich fast schon wieder aufgerappelt.^^
> Das schlimmste an den Viechern ist dass die trotz Blocken mit Schild immer noch wahnsinnig viel Schaden austeilen. Auch der Shield Bash in die Eisbären Visage scheint die nicht sonderlich zu beeindrucken.


 
Wow, ich muss das Spiel echt zerstört haben mit dem Schmieden :/ Die einzigen die mir was anhaben können sind fette Magier, da ich keine Magieresistenz habe, aber die töte ich immer schnell genug - die Eisbären machen zwar Schaden, sind bei mir aber nach 4 Hits tot. Ich fühl mich jetzt irgendwie schlecht


----------



## AustriaGlori (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute!

zuerst mal Hallo und schöne eisige Grüße aus Österreich, STMK:

Spiele Skyrim auch schon von Anfang (PC)an, hatte da zuerst einen Nord Charakter, bis Level 30 alles Roger, nur hab ich der Krankheit Vampirismus keine Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, jetzt wurde ich Vampir, d.h. keine Stadt oder Dorf lässt dich normal rein, alle wollen dich killen!!!!

Drauf gesch...., neuer Char, Bretone, was mich verwundert, in 3 Tagen Level 32 und noch keinem Drachen begegnet; bei Nord warens sicher 8 Stk. bis level 30 Vampir (Game Over).

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen, das Spiel stürzt sporadisch ab, keine Fehlermeldung, einfach Desktop, wenn man nicht oft selber speichert, wirds frustrierend?!

danke bis bald;

lg A.G.

PS; Deprimierendes Erlebnis, Level 32 und im 2. Gefährtenlevel Staubmannsgrab, gegen die Silberhandhomies keine Chance, nur mit Müh und Not, viel Speichern; schleichen und Giftpfeilen;


----------



## Chemenu (2. Dezember 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Wow, ich muss das Spiel echt zerstört haben mit dem Schmieden :/ Die einzigen die mir was anhaben können sind fette Magier, da ich keine Magieresistenz habe, aber die töte ich immer schnell genug - die Eisbären machen zwar Schaden, sind bei mir aber nach 4 Hits tot. Ich fühl mich jetzt irgendwie schlecht


 Was genau hast Du denn geschmiedet dass Dir keiner mehr was anhaben kann? Und welches Lvl hat dein Char?
Ich benutz momentan noch eine "exquisite Zwergenrüstung", Lvl 23. Schiede-Level bin ich mir nicht sicher, dürfte bei 48 oder 49 liegen.
Meine stärkste Waffe hochwertiges Schwert der Klingen) macht auch nur 29 Schaden (ohne Verzauberung).




AustriaGlori schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> zuerst mal Hallo und schöne eisige Grüße aus Österreich, STMK:
> 
> ...


 
Also Vampirismus läßt sich bestimmt irgendwie heilen, genau wie in Oblivion.
Ausserdem musst du Blut saugen um "frischer" auszusehen. D.h. dann merken dir die NPCs den Vampirismus nicht an und lassen dich auch in die Städte.  Einen neuen Char musst du deswegen jedenfalls nicht erstellen.

Lvl 32 und noch kein Drache? Kann eigentlich nicht sein. Zumindest in der Main-Quest musst Du ja einen besiegen.
Und 8 Stück bis Lvl 30 mit einem Nord kommt mir auch sehr wenig vor. Bin wie gesagt erst Lvl 23 und hab schon min. 20 Drachen erledigt. Brauch nur ein paar Minuten rum laufen und schon taucht wieder einer auf. Ist manchmal sogar schon nervig wenn man eigentlich nur von A nach B will.^^

Die sporadischen Abstürze hab ich auch, allerdings eher selten. Ich schätze dagegen kann man nicht viel tun ausser auf Patches hoffen. Was mich öfter plagt sind rosa Texturen. 

Achso, herbstliche Grüße aus Bayern, hier hat es etwa 11°C.


----------



## AustriaGlori (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Chemenu!

Danke für deine Auskunft und Anwort!

ja wird schon irgendwie zu heilen sein, aber seis drum, bin nämlich weisslauf gewesen und dann stand; sie sind vampir (gefürchtet und verhasst) oder so und jeder wollte mich killen, dann hab ich mir gedacht, nun ja Flusswald is ja kleiner, vielleicht kann ich dort wenn saugen, denkste alle wollten mich killen, also deshalb neuer Char!

ja mir kommt vor das Spiel geht nach Schicksal, bin Bretone und hab noch keinen Drachen erledigt, dafür hab ich jetzt 4 Schreie erlernt, nutzt mir aber ohne Drachenseele ja nichts?!

was krass ist, manchmal sind die schwächsten Gegner doch sehr stark, da nutzt oft ein mehr als halber Lebensbalken auch nicht, dann wirst geköpft!!

Die sporadischen Abstürze hab ich auch, allerdings eher selten. Ich schätze dagegen kann man nicht viel tun ausser auf Patches hoffen. Was mich öfter plagt sind rosa Texturen. Zitat von chemenu

bei mir sind blaue!!!!

lg


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

Also, solange der Vampirismus noch nicht ausgebrochen ist, kann man es ganz einfach per "Krankheit heilen"-Trank oder an einem Schrein eines Gottes heilen. Wenn Du noch einen Spielstand hättest, bei dem Du noch nicht ein Vampir warst, hätte man das vlt. in den Griff kriegen können. Achte darauf, wenn die Leute sagen "Ihr seht krank aus" - öffne dann das Menü für Magie, da gibt es auch einen UNterpunkt "Status" - dort siehst Du, ob und welche Krankheiten Du ggf eingefangen hast


----------



## Chemenu (2. Dezember 2011)

AustriaGlori schrieb:


> ja wird schon irgendwie zu heilen sein, aber seis drum, bin nämlich weisslauf gewesen und dann stand; sie sind vampir (gefürchtet und verhasst) oder so und jeder wollte mich killen, dann hab ich mir gedacht, nun ja Flusswald is ja kleiner, vielleicht kann ich dort wenn saugen, denkste alle wollten mich killen, also deshalb neuer Char!


 Das Blutsaugen musst du natürlich heimlich machen, also nachts in Häuser einbrechen und schlafende Leute aussaugen. 
Ne Einladung zum Happy Bloodmeal am hellichten Tag wirst Du da nicht bekommen, auch nicht in einem kleinen kaff wie Flusswald.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Achja, ich war gestern eine Stunde damit beschäftigt meine Ausrüstung in Sicherheit zu bringen.
> Nachdem meine zweite Gefährtin während dem Kampf mit einem Drachen von einem Eisbären gekillt wurde (!), musste ich völlig überladen im Schneckentempo in die nächste Stadt laufen.  Skyrim kann so frustrierend sein...


 
Danke für diese Aufheiterung, die konnte ich gut gebrauchen. 
Herrlich.

Meine bislang größte Demütigung bestand daraus, dass ich mehrfach hintereinander von zwei Eisbären getötet wurde, weil Barbas nicht hinter mir hergeschwommen war, der lenkt solche bösen Tiere sonst ab, und ich alleine auf der kleinen Insel mit den zwei Killerviechern stand.
Da dachte ich mir:" Ohne Barbas bist du ein Nichts, Dual-Feuerhände hin, Dual-Feuerhände her."


----------



## pole96 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Community!

Mal 'ne andere Frage zu dem super geilen TES V.
Ich habe es noch nicht, doch habe es schon bei einem Freund gespielt. Nun habe ich vor, mir das Spiel zu kaufen. Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob ich mit dieser Hardware das Spiel auf hohen Einstellungen spielen kann (außer Grafikkarte, bei der bin ich mir sicher, der Freund hat nähmlich die gleiche):

GA-M52L-S3P (rev. 2.4)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ 2,21 GHz
4 GB Ram
Nvidia GeForce GT440
Windows XP Professional 32bit, bald aber Umstieg auf Win7 Ultimate 64 Bit

Oder schafft mein Prozerssor das nicht? Ich habe leider im Internet keine genauen Angaben gefunden. Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, auch wenn ich hier vielleicht falsch bin (wenn ja, dann sorry dafür)

MfG
pole96


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2011)

Das ist schwer zu sagen - aber ich hab da eine Idee: Skyrim ist ja an Steam gebunden. Du könntest also einfach mal Deinen Freund fragen, ob er mal zu Dir kommen kann. Dann kannst er sich auf Deinem PC mit seinem Steamaccount einloggen (falls Du noch kein Steam hast, dann installierst Du es halt vorher), dann das Spiel bei Dir installieren und es testen. Wenn das dann klappt, kaufst Du das Spiel, loggst Dich mit DEINEM Steamaccount ein (oder legst einen neuen Account an) und schaltest das Spiel frei - da es ja schon auf dem OC im Steam-Ordner installiert wurde, wird Steam das Spiel vermutlich finden, so dass Du nicht mal komplett neu installieren musst.


----------



## pole96 (3. Dezember 2011)

Das ist eine super Idee, darauf wäre ich nicht gekommen. Danke! Das werde ich demnächst sicher ausprobieren.


----------



## shirib (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe derzeit alle Wertsachen im geheimen Raum von Delphine in einer Kiste liegen. Könnte es passieren das ich diese irgendwann ausgeräumt vorfinden würde?


----------



## looser111 (3. Dezember 2011)

gibt es eigentlich tipps zur problemlösung des favoriten bugs?
(ich kann keine favorieten hinzufügen/entfernen, und die noch im favo menü sind kann ich nicht auf tasten belegen, anfangs ging alles wunderbar, dann plötzlich nimmer.)


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> hmm komisch,,ich hab bestimmt schon 20 gesehen bzw umgelegt,,einfach n bischen in den bergen rumlaufen,,da findet man dauernt nester


 
Wenn er nur den in Helgen gesehen hat und noch nicht die Quest mit dem 



Spoiler



Drachen in Weißlauf am Turm


hinter sich gebracht hat, dann gibt es auch im Rest der Spielwelt keine Drachen, glaube ich. Die werden erst nach dem 



Spoiler



ersten Questkampf gegen einen Drachen (eben der am Turm)


 freigeschaltet.



shirib schrieb:


> Ich habe derzeit alle Wertsachen im geheimen Raum  von Delphine in einer Kiste liegen. Könnte es passieren das ich diese  irgendwann ausgeräumt vorfinden würde?


 
Ich würde da nichts allzu wertvolles liegen lassen. Offiziell sind nur die Kisten und Regale in den eigenen Häusern 100%ig sicher.


----------



## aut-taker (3. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Was genau hast Du denn geschmiedet dass Dir keiner mehr was anhaben kann? Und welches Lvl hat dein Char?
> Ich benutz momentan noch eine "exquisite Zwergenrüstung", Lvl 23. Schiede-Level bin ich mir nicht sicher, dürfte bei 48 oder 49 liegen.
> Meine stärkste Waffe hochwertiges Schwert der Klingen) macht auch nur 29 Schaden (ohne Verzauberung).


 
Naja ich bin ein Sammler und habe halt alles geschmiedet und verkauft was ich so hatte, und hatte Schmieden dann schnell recht hoch, und hab dann entdeckt dass auch so Handschuhe und so gleich viel (?) bringen wie eine Rüstung und hab dann sehr viele so Lederhandschuhe gemacht, und war dann recht schnell auf 90. Dann hab ich mir Dremoraherzen von den Magiern gekauft und hab mir eine Rüstung gemacht sowie zwei Kriegsäxte - und mit den richtigen Perks, sowie brav Schmiedentränke schlucken und das Schmiedeamulett und Ring anziehen (Verzaubern sei Dank!) kriegt man dann mal schnell 110 Dmg pro Axt und ~500-600 Rüstung. Und dann haut man ziemlich schnell alle aus den Socken  ^^

Dabei hab ich nicht mal gecheated (googeln zählt wohl nicht dazu ) aber das ist schon ziemlich heftig. Und ich glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass jemand mal 170 Dmg pro Waffe hatte und 1000 Rüstung oder so 

Vor allem, denk mal an einen Dolch, der dann so ~40 Schaden hat mit vollem Schleichtree+Assassinen Handschuhe, 1200 Schaden beim Backstabben? Wow...

PS: Wieso machen Zwergenäxte mehr Schaden, aber Orkrüstungen haben mehr Rüstung? (Ork ist später beim Perk)? Dasselbe mit Drachenrüstung und Dremora, macht keinen Sinn für mich o.O


----------



## shirib (3. Dezember 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich würde da nichts allzu wertvolles liegen lassen. Offiziell sind nur die Kisten und Regale in den eigenen Häusern 100%ig sicher.


 
Oh oh, dann gebe ich die 5000 für ein Haus wohl doch besser mal aus.  Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2011)

Hatte einer von Euch eigentlich schon Mal ZWEI Drachen auf einmal? Ich durfte das neulich durchmachen, siehe Bild im Anhang. Dazu noch ein Riese, der sich einmischte, mit Level 21... war hart, aber nach 2-3 mal Nachladen und dann ZUERST mal versteckt lauern, damit der eine Drache den Riesen schonmal was traktiert, so dass ich den schonmal per Pfeil erledigen konnte, hat es dann geklappt ^^ Es war ein normaler und ein "Blutdrache", das waren insgesamt die Drachen 4 und 5, die ich erledigt hab - 2 weitere hab ich zwar gesehen, aber die waren zu weit weg und irgendwann weg.


----------



## aut-taker (3. Dezember 2011)

Nice, good job 
Die Älteren Drachen hauen dann schon ganz schön rein, kannst dich mal freuen  In Kombination mit Draugr Overlords ist das dann auch mal herausfordernd ;P

(PS: 



Spoiler



In so einem Fall kann man den Drachenschrei benutzen, wo man den Drachen zu Hilfe ruft - das ist dann episch!


----------



## dennis-2810 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hab ein paar Fragen zu Begleitern.. habe sie bisher nie benutzt will jetz aber mal damit anfangen^^

- Wielange kann man die stehen lassen?
- Können die unendlich viel Zeug schleppen? 
- Warum hat sich mein Begleiter eine Pelzrüstung angezogen obwohl ich ihm vorher eine Eisenrüstung gegeben hab.. favorisieren einige leichte Rüstung?


----------



## Chemenu (4. Dezember 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Hab ein paar Fragen zu Begleitern.. habe sie bisher nie benutzt will jetz aber mal damit anfangen^^
> 
> - Können die unendlich viel Zeug schleppen?


Nein, die haben auch ein Limit. Man muss also regelmäßig zurück ins Eigenheim und Wertsachen einlagern.



> - Warum hat sich mein Begleiter eine Pelzrüstung angezogen obwohl ich ihm vorher eine Eisenrüstung gegeben hab.. favorisieren einige leichte Rüstung?


 Ja, ich glaube schon. Die Begleiter sind wohl auch auf bestimmte Rüstungstypen spezialisiert


----------



## aut-taker (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube die kann man quasi unbegrenzt da stehen lassen. Aber keine Gewähr 
Bei den Rüstungen ist oft ein Bug, manchmal muss man mehrmals hin und her tauschen bis sie die anziehen, oder andere Sachen ihnen wegnehmen weil sie die anziehen obwohl die schlechter sind. Und sie haben ein Faible für verzauberte Sachen, auch wenn die nutzlos sind wie +Alchemie und schlechtere Werte haben >.<


----------



## aut-taker (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube die kann man quasi unbegrenzt da stehen lassen. Aber keine Gewähr 
Bei den Rüstungen ist oft ein Bug, manchmal muss man mehrmals hin und her tauschen bis sie die anziehen, oder andere Sachen ihnen wegnehmen weil sie die anziehen obwohl die schlechter sind. Und sie haben ein Faible für verzauberte Sachen, auch wenn die nutzlos sind wie +Alchemie und schlechtere Werte haben >.<


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (6. Dezember 2011)

War einer von euch schon in Morthal?
Man soll da für den Jarl, für die Stadt ,  drei Quest erledigen...Zwei habe ich jetzt schon aber mir fehlt der dritte.

Kann einer helfen?

Mfg


----------



## Vampir2005 (7. Dezember 2011)

*Re: Dunkle Bruderschaft*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Würdest du eines der Items nehmen, wäre es ein Diebstahl, weil die Truhe prinzipiell nicht dir gehört.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Besuche den Jungen in der Stadt wo Ulric sein Sitz hat ( der Name des Jungen fängt mit A an ) von ihm bekommst du den Auftrag die Heimleiterin in Rifton zu killen. Erledige dies und übernachte öfters im Freien. Der rest ergibt sich dann.

Mfg.

Vampi

Ps.

Alle Anführer von den Gruppen haben was an der "Klatsche".


----------



## dennis-2810 (7. Dezember 2011)

Vampir2005 schrieb:


> Erledige dies und übernachte öfters im Freien.


 
Ist nicht mal nötig kannst auch in deinem Haus schlafen


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

xxxsaladinxxx schrieb:


> War einer von euch schon in Morthal?
> Man soll da für den Jarl, für die Stadt , drei Quest erledigen...Zwei habe ich jetzt schon aber mir fehlt der dritte.
> 
> Kann einer helfen?
> ...


 
naja, welche 2 hast Du denn schon gemacht? Sprich einfach mal alle an, die da rumlaufen, und frag auch zB in dem Gasthaus mal nach, und halt immer alle ansprechen, die da irgendwo rumstehen oder sitzen. Ich kann mich jetzt spontan nur an die Quest mit dem abgebrannten Haus erinnern, die anderen beiden waren eher kürzere, einfachere Quests.


----------



## dennis-2810 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe meine Lydia verloren  ich weiß nicht wie und wo es kann auch sein das ich sie irgendwo hab stehen lassen hab aber keine ahnung wo ^^ Sie war dabei als ich zum Werwolf wurde.. kann das vllt ein bug sein? Oder kann man irgendwie herausfinden wo sie ist? Hab schon überrall nachgeguckt

*Edit:* Hab sie gefunden  war ungefähr drei mal in meinem Haus.. jedes mal war sie nicht da.. plötzlich sitzt sie auf ihrem stuhl  Aber sie hat ihre Rüstung nicht getragen.. heißt das sie war tot?


----------



## Chemenu (7. Dezember 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> *Edit:* Hab sie gefunden  war ungefähr drei mal in meinem Haus.. jedes mal war sie nicht da.. plötzlich sitzt sie auf ihrem stuhl  Aber sie hat ihre Rüstung nicht getragen.. heißt das sie war tot?


Ich würd sagen die wollte sich wohl amüsieren wenn die nackig in deinem Haus sitzt. 

Tot war sie bestimmt nicht, denn wenn die Begleiter sterben bleiben die auch tot.


----------



## shirib (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich komme ums Verrecken nicht in den Kerker in Weißlauf um mit dem Alik'r zu sprechen. Ich werde immer wieder mit der Meldung das ich das Schloss der Tür nur mit einem Schlüssel öffnen könne abgespeist. Das Problem ist das ich diesen Kerkerschlüssel habe, jede Tür lässt sich ohne das geringste Problem öffnen. Nur diese eine, um die es geht, will nicht. Mache ich wieder etwas falsch oder ist es endlich mal ein Bug? 

_Edit: Irgendwie hats mich in den falschen Thread verschlagen._


----------



## dennis-2810 (7. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Ich komme ums Verrecken nicht in den Kerker in Weißlauf um mit dem Alik'r zu sprechen. Ich werde immer wieder mit der Meldung das ich das Schloss der Tür nur mit einem Schlüssel öffnen könne abgespeist. Das Problem ist das ich diesen Kerkerschlüssel habe, jede Tür lässt sich ohne das geringste Problem öffnen. Nur diese eine, um die es geht, will nicht. Mache ich wieder etwas falsch oder ist es endlich mal ein Bug?
> 
> _Edit: Irgendwie hats mich in den falschen Thread verschlagen._



Der Kerker in den ich musste war nie verschlossen. Der Eingang ist, wenn man aus der Drachenfeste herauskommt links den Weg vor der Treppe lang. Musste auch lange suchen...


Habe selber auch eine Frage:
Weiß einer woher man diese Schattenkapuze bekommt? Hab vor lauter Neugier 



Spoiler



player.coc qasmoke


 in die Konsole eingegeben und sie dort gefunden. Hab mir aber nix mitgenommen  Ich glaube die Kapuze trägt dieser komische Typ der dunklen Bruderschaft mit der Schlaghose und der Robe.. Ist es möglich sie zu bekommen? Finde die normale Schattenkapuze die ich bekommen habe hässlich und Bogenschaden brauche ich nicht. Bin ein Schleicher mit Dolch und die Kapuze passt einfach megagut


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Dezember 2011)

Die Kapuze liegt in einem Schrank/ Regal in der Zuflucht, gleich im Eingangsbereich, wo Astrid steht.
Dort findest du das komplette Outfit mit bequemer Hose.


----------



## shirib (7. Dezember 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Der Kerker in den ich musste war nie verschlossen. Der Eingang ist, wenn man aus der Drachenfeste herauskommt links den Weg vor der Treppe lang. Musste auch lange suchen...
> 
> 
> Habe selber auch eine Frage:
> ...


 Hm, ich konnte jetzt den Kerl durch die Gitterstäbe hindurch ansprechen, da war ich beim ersten Mal wohl nicht geduldig genug.

Die Schattenkapuze bekommt man mit Sicherheit bei der Dunklen Bruderschaft oder ist das eine spezielle?


----------



## aut-taker (8. Dezember 2011)

Bekommt man mit Sicherheit. Gibt sogar noch eine bessere, die man während der DB Quest erhalten -kann-.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (9. Dezember 2011)

Mal ganz blöd daher gefragt: wenn ich die Hauptquestreihe abschließ, kann ich dann trotzdem weiterspielen und die ganzen Fraktions, Gilden, und Nebenquests noch erledigen, oder ist das Spiel dann sozusagen vorbei? ^^


----------



## phily (9. Dezember 2011)

hab mehrmals irgendwo gelesen, dass man danach weiterspielen kann


----------



## aut-taker (10. Dezember 2011)

Selbstverständlich, es passiert eig gar nichts, weder Credits noch sonst irgendein "Ende". Es gibt lediglich einige Auswirkungen zu bestimmen Schauplätzen und Leuten  Du kannst also jede Quest quer durcheinander machen, das Spiel hat in dem Sinn kein Ende


----------



## dennis-2810 (10. Dezember 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Bekommt man mit Sicherheit. Gibt sogar noch eine bessere, die man während der DB Quest erhalten -kann-.



kannst du mir vllt sagen wie und wo ich die bekomme? 

Und gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, dass das spiel alle Saves die im Menü gemacht werden nicht mit der zeit entfernt werden? Die nehmen zwar einiges an Platz ein aber ich hab genug Platz auf meiner Externen und könnte die dann dort lagern für den Fall das ichs mal brauche.
Bleibt das akutellste Savegame eines älteren Charakters gespeichert oder wird es wie andere überschrieben?


----------



## stawacz (11. Dezember 2011)

moin moin

hab folgendes problem bei der quest"die verbotene legende" in folghuntur(?)


es geht um die anordnung der symbole,,,bin jetzt bestimmt ne std am suchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dennis-2810 (11. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> hab folgendes problem bei der quest"die verbotene legende" in folghuntur(?)
> 
> ...



Das steht immer auf der Klaue drauf  einfach im Inventar anschauen.. Hast du es bisher immer durch Probieren versucht?


----------



## stawacz (11. Dezember 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Das steht immer auf der Klaue drauf  einfach im Inventar anschauen.. Hast du es bisher immer durch Probieren versucht?


 

ah cool danke

nee normalerweise is im raum irgendwo ganz versteckt die richtige anordnung


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den Klauen find ich mittlerweile ziemlich doof. Okay, bei der ersten Klaue muss man noch drauf kommen, dass DAS der Code ist. Aber spätestens bei der zweiten Klaue weiß man es, und da man die Klauen nur um Inventar anschauen kann, sie dort aber als rel kleines Bild kaum richtig zu erkennen sind, ist das "Rätsel" dann eher ein pumples Raten, ob das untere Symbol nun eine Ratte, ein Wolf oder ein bretonischer Dildo ist...  

bzw wer weiß: vielleicht hab ich ja schon alle Klauen durch, so dass es mir nur so vorkommt, als würde mit der Art von Rätsel übertrieben werden   ich hab 3 oder 4 Dungeons mit Klauen-Schlüsseln gehabt bisher.


----------



## Mothman (11. Dezember 2011)

Die Items im Inventar kann man doch noch ranzoomen, dann erkennt man auch deutlich um welches Tier es sich auf den Klauen handelt.


----------



## aut-taker (12. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bzw wer weiß: vielleicht hab ich ja schon alle Klauen durch, so dass es mir nur so vorkommt, als würde mit der Art von Rätsel übertrieben werden   ich hab 3 oder 4 Dungeons mit Klauen-Schlüsseln gehabt bisher.


 
Wie Mothman sagte, kann man ranzoomen, und es gibt insgesamt 10 Klauen, jede für so eine Tür im ganzen Spiel. Find ich aber auch dass es ein bisschen Abwechslung hätte sein können.

@ dennis: 



Spoiler



noch nicht die Quests gemacht? Bei der Wahl ob du Cicero (der Clown) töten willst oder nicht, töte ihn und nimm seine Rüstung. Voilá.


----------



## Arwed88 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe das jetzt nicht hier irgendwo überlesen zu haben. Skyrim ist mein 1. Rollenspiel, dass ich mir jetzt je geholt habe und bin begeistert.

Meine Fragen. 

1. Wenn ich ein Wehrwolf werden will, dann nur bei den Gefährten oder? ( Wann bekommt man diese Fähigkeit? )
2. Muss ich mich der Zauberergilde anschließen? ( ist bei mir als Nebenquest verzeichnet )
Habe daran eigentlich eher weniger Interesse... Oder ist es besser wenn ich das mitmachen.
3. Wie bekomme ich neben meinem menschlichen Mitstreiter, einen tierischen dazu.

@ phily: Glaub ich nicht, aber vor Markath kanst du dir einen Kriegshund kaufen, iirc.

wo finde ich diesen Markath?


( Spiele einen Nord und "skille"? auf Kämpfer )
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## shirib (12. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ah cool danke
> 
> nee normalerweise is im raum irgendwo ganz versteckt die richtige anordnung


 Haha, genauso ging es mir auch. Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich durch den Raum gestiefelt bin und herumgerätselt habe, in welcher Reihenfolge die Symbole in der Wand an dem Schloß angeordnet werden müssen. ^^


----------



## Arwed88 (12. Dezember 2011)

Zitat von stawacz  
ah cool danke

nee normalerweise is im raum irgendwo ganz versteckt die richtige anordnung
Haha, genauso ging es mir auch. Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich durch den Raum gestiefelt bin und herumgerätselt habe, in welcher Reihenfolge die Symbole in der Wand an dem Schloß angeordnet werden müssen. ^^ 



Ging mir ebenfalls so. Die Bilder an der Wand waren aber alle gleich und ich hatte kurze Zeit Angst das nicht zu packen^^ Mehr per Zufall die richtige Kombination gewählt.


----------



## dennis-2810 (12. Dezember 2011)

Arwed88 schrieb:


> 1. Wenn ich ein Wehrwolf werden will, dann nur bei den Gefährten oder? ( Wann bekommt man diese Fähigkeit? )





Spoiler



Ja nur bei den Gefährten, schon nach wenigen Missionen. Bedenke aber, dass du dann keine Schlafboni bekommst. Die bekommt man nach dem Schlafen im eigenen Bett und damit kannst du soweit ich das mitbekommen habe kleine Krankheiten heilen. Ich persönlich nutze dies aber nie und es ist mir daher egal^^ Und ob man das "Werwolfsein" heilen kann, weiß ich noch nicht. Zumindest nicht bei den Gefährten Quests.





Arwed88 schrieb:


> 2. Muss ich mich der Zauberergilde anschließen? ( ist bei mir als Nebenquest verzeichnet )
> Habe daran eigentlich eher weniger Interesse... Oder ist es besser wenn ich das mitmachen.


Ist ganz dir überlassen.. Wenn du es nicht machst, entgehen dir aber wie ich finde einige spannende Quests und Belohnungen  Du kannst es ja einfach auf später verschieben.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2011)

Wie kann man denn an die Inventarsachen ranzoomen? Hatte ich ein paar mal versucht, aber nichts entsprechendes entdeckt ^^


----------



## Piccolo676 (12. Dezember 2011)

Mausrad heißt das epische item 
einfach auf im Inventar auf das Bild des items zeigen udnd ann Rad nach oben.

Andere Frage :
Schließen sich manche Gilden gegenseitig aus, oder kann man alle Gilden machen ?

Ich nehme mal an, dass die Wahl zw. Sturmmäntel und Kaiserreich die jeweils andere Fraktion ausschließt. Ist das so ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Arwed88 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ersteinmal danke für die hilfreiche Antwort.
Da stellt sich mir gleich nochmal eine Frage.

Kann ich mir aus dem Pelz eines Bären irgendwie einen Hut basteln^^? Ähnlich wie ein Waschbärfell auf dem Kopf?... Ich habe leider seinen Namen vergessen, aber ein Mitstreiter Ulfrics von den Sturmmänteln hat auch so einen.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Dezember 2011)

Piccolo676 schrieb:


> Schließen sich manche Gilden gegenseitig aus, oder kann man alle Gilden machen ? Ich nehme mal an, dass die Wahl zw. Sturmmäntel und Kaiserreich die jeweils andere Fraktion ausschließt. Ist das so ?  Danke schonmal


  Also zwischen den beiden Bürgerkriegsfraktionen (Kaiserliche und Sturmmäntel) muss man sich entscheiden. Die Questreihen schließen sich gegenseitig aus, was auch logisch ist. Aber z.B. die Diebesgilde und Dunkle Bruderschaft kann man soweit ich weiß beides machen, die haben ja nicht viel miteinander zu tun.  Bin aber noch nicht so weit, hab bis jetzt nur jeweils zwei Quests für Diebesgilde und Dunkle Bruderschaft gemacht, die kommen dran wenn Himmelsrand wieder vereint ist (für das Kaiserreich!  )  



Arwed88 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir aus dem Pelz eines Bären irgendwie einen Hut basteln^^? Ähnlich wie ein Waschbärfell auf dem Kopf?... Ich habe leider seinen Namen vergessen, aber ein Mitstreiter Ulfrics von den Sturmmänteln hat auch so einen.


 Wo ist das Problem? Leg ihn um!    An der Schmiede kann man nur Rüstungen herstellen, keine normale Kleidung. Also ich wüsste nicht dass das möglich ist.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Dezember 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also zwischen den beiden Bürgerkriegsfraktionen (Kaiserliche und Sturmmäntel) muss man sich entscheiden. Die Questreihen schließen sich gegenseitig aus, was auch logisch ist. Aber z.B. die Diebesgilde und Dunkle Bruderschaft kann man soweit ich weiß beides machen, die haben ja nicht viel miteinander zu tun.  Bin aber noch nicht so weit, hab bis jetzt nur jeweils zwei Quests für Diebesgilde und Dunkle Bruderschaft gemacht, die kommen dran wenn Himmelsrand wieder vereint ist (für das Kaiserreich!  )


 
Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich der Armee anschließt? Greifen einen die Sturmmäntel dann bei Sichtkontakt an? Ist man dann in Windhelm nicht mehr willkommen?

Die Gilden kommen sich gegenseitig nicht in die Quere; Bruderschaft und Diebesgilde haben ja sogar eine kleine Kooperation laufen.


----------



## Arwed88 (13. Dezember 2011)

Nyx-Adreena`s Frage interessiert mich da auch brennend.

Wie ist das eig. mit den ganzen Mods die erschienen sind. Muss ich die, die mich interessieren alle manuell von der ensprechenden Seite laden? Oder macht Skyrim das automatisch per Update. Ist ja schon einiges bei was man verbessern könnte damit.

Sorry wenn jetzt vlt. einige lachen, aber eig. habe ich null Plan von so nem Zeug^^


----------



## Chemenu (13. Dezember 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich der Armee anschließt? Greifen einen die Sturmmäntel dann bei Sichtkontakt an? Ist man dann in Windhelm nicht mehr willkommen?


 
Ich bin noch nicht so weit, habe erst gestern 



Spoiler



Weißlauf verteidigt


. Aber am Ende wird 



Spoiler



Windhelm wohl von den Kaiserlichen eingenommen und Ulfric beseitigt. Es gibt dann, zumindest in Windhelm, keine Sturmmäntel mehr. Evtl. verschwinden sie sogar ganz...


.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich traue mich nicht, deinen zweiten Spoiler anzuklicken, aber ich denke, ich werde noch ein paar Spielstunden neutral bleiben, bevor ich die Sturmmäntel aus ihrer Heimat schreie.


----------



## aut-taker (13. Dezember 2011)

So viele unwissende - ihr noch lernen viel müsst, junge Padawans! ;P



Arwed88 schrieb:


> 1. Wenn ich ein Wehrwolf werden will, dann nur bei den Gefährten oder? ( Wann bekommt man diese Fähigkeit? )
> 2. Muss ich mich der Zauberergilde anschließen? ( ist bei mir als Nebenquest verzeichnet )
> Habe daran eigentlich eher weniger Interesse... Oder ist es besser wenn ich das mitmachen.
> 3. Wie bekomme ich neben meinem menschlichen Mitstreiter, einen tierischen dazu.
> ...



1 Ja. 



Spoiler



Nach ein paar Quests, es wird sehr offensichtlich und du musst sie nicht machen. Ist auch wieder heilbar.


2. Nein. In dem Spiel musst du eig gar nichts machen. Sind aber nette Quests.
3. Markath ist eine Stadt, ganz im Westen. Kann man eigentlich nicht verfehlen..



dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die bekommt man nach dem Schlafen im eigenen Bett und damit kannst du soweit ich das mitbekommen habe kleine Krankheiten heilen. Und ob man das "Werwolfsein" heilen kann, weiß ich noch nicht. Zumindest nicht bei den Gefährten Quests.


Wo hast du den Blödsinn her? Selbstverständlich 



Spoiler



kann man Lycanthropie bei den Gefährten heilen, es geht sogar nur dort. Außerdem ist man als Werwolf 100% immun gegen Krankeiten (sprich auch Vampirismus).





Piccolo676 schrieb:


> Andere Frage :
> Schließen sich manche Gilden gegenseitig aus, oder kann man alle Gilden machen ?
> Ich nehme mal an, dass die Wahl zw. Sturmmäntel und Kaiserreich die jeweils andere Fraktion ausschließt. Ist das so ?
> Danke schonmal



Wie schon beantwortet, schließen sich nur Sturmmäntel u Kaiserliche aus. Bei den anderen kann man zeitgleich Gildenmeister sein, nur leider bemerkt das keiner außer dir :/



Arwed88 schrieb:


> Ersteinmal danke für die hilfreiche Antwort.
> Da stellt sich mir gleich nochmal eine Frage.
> Kann ich mir aus dem Pelz eines Bären irgendwie einen Hut basteln^^?


Jein. Du kannst aus dem Pelz Leder machen, und daraus einen Helm. Ansonsten weiß ich von keiner Möglichkeit.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich der Armee anschließt? Greifen einen die Sturmmäntel dann bei Sichtkontakt an? Ist man dann in Windhelm nicht mehr willkommen?



Ebenfalls jein, draußen stolpert man öfters über Sturmmäntel-Camps die einen angreifen, aber in der Stadt (solange man die Uniform nicht trägt) passiert außer gelegentliches Pöbeln nichts.


----------



## phily (13. Dezember 2011)

kann ich denn nun beide bürgerkriegsparteiquestreihen (tolles wort  ) machen, oder geht nur eine, weil danach die jeweils andere zerschlagen wurde?


----------



## aut-taker (14. Dezember 2011)

Meinst du das ernst? Es haben doch gerade 3 Leute geschrieben, dass Kaiserliche UND Sturmmäntel sich ausschließen, man sich ENTSCHEIDEN muss zwischen beiden. Natürlich geht nur eine Fraktion, da du die andere vernichtest. Sollte sich irgendwie selbst erklären...

(Für die ganz genauen: Man kann sich anfangs noch einmal umentscheiden bevor es permanent ist..)


----------



## knarfe1000 (14. Dezember 2011)

Wo finde ich in Labyrinthion den Drachenschrei. Bin 2 mal durch die komplette Dungeon gelaufen und habe nichts gefunden. Oder ist die im Außenbereich?


----------



## shirib (14. Dezember 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich in Labyrinthion den Drachenschrei. Bin 2 mal durch die komplette Dungeon gelaufen und habe nichts gefunden. Oder ist die im Außenbereich?


 Danke für die Frage.  Ich konnte mich nicht daran entsinnen irgendwo einen Drachenschrei erlernt zu haben und habe mich deshalb auf die Suche gemacht, mit dem Resultat das ich fündig wurde.



Spoiler



Du findest die Wand in dem Raum in dem sich der Draugrtodesfürst seines untoten Lebens erfreut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach wusste ich auch warum ich die Wand übersehen hatte. Ich war damals voller Panik mit einem Wirbelwindsprint an dem Fürsten vorbeigehastet.


----------



## Arwed88 (14. Dezember 2011)

danke für die antworten hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. solangsam verstehe ich die ganze geschichte die dahinter steckt ^^


----------



## shnokia (14. Dezember 2011)

Hab da ma ein problem!!!
Bin iwie zum Vampir geworden, und werd nu in jeder stadt angegriffen egal wohin ich geh. Und nu? hoffe nich das das spiel nu für den char zu ende ist


----------



## shirib (14. Dezember 2011)

shnokia schrieb:


> Hab da ma ein problem!!!
> Bin iwie zum Vampir geworden, und werd nu in jeder stadt angegriffen egal wohin ich geh. Und nu? hoffe nich das das spiel nu für den char zu ende ist


 Ich habe gelesen das man bei Gastwirten eine Quest bekommen kann, in der man die Möglichkeit hat, sich vom Vampirismus heilen zu lassen. Ob dem wirklich so ist, weiß ich nicht.

Ich habe bei einem, von einem Eistroll getöteten, gedungenen Schläger einen Kontrakt gefunden, laut dem mich eine Wache von Weißlauf mindestens verprügelt sehen will und mein Tod ihn auch nicht sonderlich den Schlaf rauben würde. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses sympathische Kerlchen aufzuspüren oder werden wir niemals wieder Freunde werden können?


----------



## aut-taker (14. Dezember 2011)

shnokia schrieb:


> Hab da ma ein problem!!!
> Bin iwie zum Vampir geworden, und werd nu in jeder stadt angegriffen egal wohin ich geh. Und nu? hoffe nich das das spiel nu für den char zu ende ist


 
Auch wenn mir unbegreiflich ist wie man das schaffen kann ohne es zu bemerken, hier die Lösung: 



Spoiler



Zitat:
Geht zuerst nach Falkenring und redet dort mit der Barkeeperin über die neusten Gerüchte und zwar bis sie euch über jemanden erzählt, der Rituale über Vampire etc. abhält (in Morthal).

Nun begebt euch zu diesem (kauft euch aber vorher den Zauber Seelenfalle in Weißlauf), redet mit ihm und er sagt euch das ihr einen gefüllten Schwarzen Seelenstein braucht (diesen könnt ihr bei ihm kaufen nur füllen müsst ihr ihn selbst).

Gesagt getan kauft euch einen Schwarzen Seelenstein und geht raus in die Wildnis, benutzt den Zauber "Seelenfalle" auf einen Banditen und tötet diesen anschliessend. Das füllt den Seelenstein und wir gehen zurück.

Nun den Stein abgeben und wir erfahren das wir nun bei Sonnenaufgang (5:00 bis 6:00 Uhr)im Moor am Ritualplatz warten sollen.
Tut dies und nach einem kurzen Ritual seid ihr wieder Mensch. 
Zweiter Weg: Werwolf werden.


----------



## Arwed88 (15. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin jetzt ein Werwolf und muss leider sagen, dass es zwar ganz reizvoll ist sich zu verwandeln, aber wirklich stärker ist man nicht. Vlt. liegt es daran, dass ich die Questreihe hierzu so spät angefangen habe und mein Char dadurch schon ganz gut gelevelt ist. Aber der stirbt mir eindeutig zu schnell!
Sieht stärker aus als er ist.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. Dezember 2011)

Arwed88 schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt ein Werwolf und muss leider sagen, dass es zwar ganz reizvoll ist sich zu verwandeln, aber wirklich stärker ist man nicht. Vlt. liegt es daran, dass ich die Questreihe hierzu so spät angefangen habe und mein Char dadurch schon ganz gut gelevelt ist. Aber der stirbt mir eindeutig zu schnell!
> Sieht stärker aus als er ist.


 
ne.. ich bin schon recht früh zum Werwolf geworden, aber wirklich nen Schadenszuwachs hat man auch in den unteren levels nicht. man bewegt sich allerdings etwas schneller, was zum reisen natürlich vorteilhaft ist.


----------



## Arwed88 (15. Dezember 2011)

ne.. ich bin schon recht früh zum Werwolf geworden, aber wirklich nen Schadenszuwachs hat man auch in den unteren levels nicht. man bewegt sich allerdings etwas schneller, was zum reisen natürlich vorteilhaft ist. 


DAS ist wahr...man kommt wirklich schneller voran.

Kann man eig. mit seinem Pferd nur diesen leichten Galopp laufen? Also ich bin zu Fuß fast gleich schnell wie zu Pferd^^ Da muss es doch ne Taste geben zum kurzzeitigen schnelleren laufen. Die 1000 Goldstückchen lohnen sich da nicht wirklich.

Muss man nen Computerspezialist sien um mods zu installieren?^^ Habs versucht per anleitung kriege das nicht hin^^ und diesen sog. mod-manager kriege ich nichteinmal installiert.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Bei den Mods musst Du halt genau schauen, was da als Anleitung steht. Manchmal ist das auch etwas verwirrend oder uneindeutig. zB wenn da steht "nach C:\programme\spiele\skyrim kopieren", dann musst Du Skyrim natürlich auch genau dort installiert haben - ansonsten nimmst Du natürlich den Ordner, in dem DU Skyrim installiert hast. Oder wenn Du zB eine zip-Datei hast und dann da steht "das Archiv in den Ordner XY installieren", dann musst Du halt den Inhalt der zip-Datei in den Ordner entpacken und nicht nur die Zip-Datei in den Ordner reinkopieren usw. - und da Mods halt auch nur von Fans und normalen Usern gemacht werden, kann natürlich auch mal so eine Anleitung einen Fehler enthalten... ^^


----------



## Schlontzi (15. Dezember 2011)

Arwed88 schrieb:


> Kann man eig. mit seinem Pferd nur diesen leichten Galopp laufen? Also ich bin zu Fuß fast gleich schnell wie zu Pferd^^ Da muss es doch ne Taste geben zum kurzzeitigen schnelleren laufen. Die 1000 Goldstückchen lohnen sich da nicht wirklich.


 
also fürs pferd funktioniert auch die sprint-taste. dann läufts schneller. ist bei mir auch deutlich schneller als der char zu fuß.


----------



## Arwed88 (15. Dezember 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen, was dieser Hinweis bedeutet? :

Nexus ModManager wird nicht häufig heruntergeladen und kann auf ihrem Computer Schäden verursachen.

Wenn ich den Manager wg. Skyrim laden will bekomme ich immer diesen Hinweis und kann nur auf Abbrechen o. Löschen gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Stell mal Firewall und Virenscanner für die Zeit des Downloads ab.


----------



## Arwed88 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hat funktioniert und mods lassen sich installieren alles super! Danke

Weiß einer zufällig, ob man mehrere Frauen heiraten kann^^? Ich denke eher nicht. 

Kann man sich scheiden lassen? Auch das denke ich eher nicht^^ 

Was passiert wenn die eigene Frau zufällig die Treppe runter stürtzt? Kann man dann nach ein paar Minuten Trauer neu heiraten?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2011)

Keine Ahnung, das musst Du alles mal ausprobieren  

Ich weiß nur, dass Du auch eine Echse heriraten kannst - dann haste echt nen Hausdrachen


----------



## th_h_hexley (19. Dezember 2011)

Arwed88 schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn die eigene Frau zufällig die Treppe runter stürtzt? Kann man dann nach ein paar Minuten Trauer neu heiraten?


Nein, man kann nur einmal heiraten.


----------



## Arwed88 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ohh verdammt da wird viel Wert auf alte Werte gelegt verdammt!^^
Habe ich mir schon gedacht... Dann muss ich die Alte wohl bis zum Ende meiner Heldenkarriere ertragen^^


----------



## th_h_hexley (19. Dezember 2011)

Kennt jemand die maximalen Boni, mit denen man seine Ausrüstung belegen kann.
Derzeit kann ich Schmieden 29% pro Kleidungsstück und 130% mit Tränken, Alchemie um 29% pro Kleidungsstück und Verzaubern um 32% pro Trank verbessern.

Gibt es zusätzliche Boni, die man erhalten kann?


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Dezember 2011)

Weiß einer zufällig ob man die Leiche des Erzmagiers, in der Quest bei der Akademie von Winterfels, durchsuchen kann?

Die Szene ist bei mir nämlich immer verbugt, die Leiche liegt dann draußen nicht auf dem Boden, sondern steckt bis zu den Schultern im Boden. Durchsuchen kann ich ihn dann nicht und spätestens bei dem Drachenkampf verschwindet er dann auch.
Wäre blöd wenn der was questrelevantes hätte....


----------



## th_h_hexley (19. Dezember 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Weiß einer zufällig ob man die Leiche des Erzmagiers, in der Quest bei der Akademie von Winterfels, durchsuchen kann?


Wahrscheinlich nicht, jedenfalls ging es bei mir nicht.


----------



## shirib (19. Dezember 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht, jedenfalls ging es bei mir nicht.


 Ich kann mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern, aber ich meine ihm seine Robe abgenommen zu haben. Es kann aber auch sein das ich mich täusche.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Erzmagierrobe hab ich jetzt am Ende der Akademie Quests bekommen, weil ich jetzt selbst Erzmagier bin 
deswegen geh ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass man ihn nicht durchsuchen konnte.


----------



## Arwed88 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hab da ein mini Problem.
Ich kann in Markarth dem Mann, der Hunde verkauft, keinen abnehmen. Er sagt ich hätte bereits einen tierischen Begleiter...

??? Hab aber nur einen menschlichen Mitläufer.

Kennt jmd. dieses Problem? Hab kurz davor die Quest gemacht, südlich der Karte mit dem vom Schmied entlaufenen Hund. 

Vlt. nen Fehler?


----------



## phily (21. Dezember 2011)

haste die quest mit dem entlaufenen hund denn schon beendet? weiß ja nicht, wie weit du bei der quest bist und will au nix verratne,aber könnte schon was mit der quest zu tun haben, ohne das es ein bug ist


----------



## Arwed88 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich habe die Quest erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Da bin ich mir sicher...leider... weil wenn es nicht so wäre, wüsst ich wie ich das ändern kann^^


----------



## Tergo (22. Dezember 2011)

Arwed, hast du vielleicht den Hund in der Wildnis angesprochen und von seinem zu Hause weggeführt, ich hatte was ähnliches, hab diesen dann nämlich vor meinem Haus in Weißlauf warten lassen, bis er nach 3 Tagen wegwar, WO auch immer.. "Begleiter" ist er aber leider immernoch..

noch ne Frage zum Craften:

ist es nicht theoretisch dieses ganze Waffen noch stärker schmieden ins Unendliche zu treiben?
Man kann doch quasi anfangs immer Tränke mit Verzauberung verstärken und Verzauberungen mit Alchemie verstärken machen, das geht doch ins Unendliche oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?
Am Schluss kann man ja dann mit dem fetten Trank und der fetten Schmiedekunst verstärken Rüstung zum Schmied!?


----------



## th_h_hexley (22. Dezember 2011)

Sesamero schrieb:


> ist es nicht theoretisch dieses ganze Waffen noch stärker schmieden ins Unendliche zu treiben?
> Man kann doch quasi anfangs immer Tränke mit Verzauberung verstärken und Verzauberungen mit Alchemie verstärken machen, das geht doch ins Unendliche oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?
> Am Schluss kann man ja dann mit dem fetten Trank und der fetten Schmiedekunst verstärken Rüstung zum Schmied!?


Weil der Effekt, der dazu kommt mit jedem Schritt immer kleiner wird, gibt es einen maximalen Wert an den du dich annäherst, den du aber nie erreichen wirst. Die Effekte ins Unendliche zu steigern, ist deshalb auch theoretisch nicht möglich.
Soweit die Theorie, im Spiel werden Werte sowieso nur als natürliche Zahlen angezeigt, weshalb ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt wohl immer auf denselben Wert gerundet wird. Oder die Programmierer haben selbst Maximalwerte definiert.
Ich konnte bisher Verzaubern mit Tränken um 32% und Alchemie um 4x 29% steigern. die Werte fürs Schmieden lagen bei 130% und 4x 29%.


----------



## Arwed88 (22. Dezember 2011)

@ sesamero
Ja so war es. Bevor ich überhaupt wusste, dass sich aus alledem ein Quest entwickelt, traf ich den Hund und dachte mir super den behalt ich gleich.
Irgendwann war er weg.

Aber als ich dann später die dazugehörige Quest anfing ( quasi per Zufall ) war er wieder da und wir haben die Quest  erledigt.

Habe das Problem aber jetzt gelöst. Musste nochmal mit seinem eigentlichen Herrchen reden...

Jetzt scheint die Sache erst vollständig abgeschlossen. Das war mir so nicht ganz klar, da in meinem Tagebuch die Quest als abgeschlossen galt.


----------



## Moadial (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ich habe ein Problem, ich spiele noch nicht so lange, aber hänge derzeitig bei dem Haupt-Quest "Alduin's Mauer".
Esbern steht neben der Mauer und ich spreche ihn an, es gibt zwei Gesprächsmöglichkeiten, nachdem ich jeweils eine angehört habe, passiert danach nix weiter.

Wo liegt mein Fehler oder habe ich ein Bug vorliegen.

Ich spiele es nebenbei bemerkt auf der xbox 360, hoffe trotzdem ich finde hier Hilfe?!


----------



## Moadial (23. Dezember 2011)

Habe nun herausgefunden woran es liegt, Delphnie fehlt bei der ganzen Sachen, bloß wo ist sie?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2011)

Hast du mal zb bei youtube nachgesehen? Da werden oft Quests gezeigt als Video, wie man sie "meistert"


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Dezember 2011)

Kann man eigentlich irgendetwas mit Azuras Stern machen?
Hab den im Inventar bei Sonstiges und in der Beschreibung steht nur "Leer". Die Wachen in den Städten sprechen mich manchmal darauf an und sagen sowas wie: "Ihr kämpft mit Azuras Stern?"
Das würde ich gern^^ Nur wie?


----------



## th_h_hexley (24. Dezember 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich irgendetwas mit Azuras Stern machen?



Es ist ein wiederverwendbarer Seelenstein. Kann grosse Seelen aufnehmen.


----------



## shirib (24. Dezember 2011)

Moadial schrieb:


> Habe nun herausgefunden woran es liegt, Delphnie fehlt bei der ganzen Sachen, bloß wo ist sie?


 Kann es sein das sie auf dem Weg zu der Mauer irgendwo stecken geblieben ist und dort jetzt herumhängt? Normalerweise machst du dich ja mit beiden auf den Weg zu den Ruinen. Hast du bemerkt das sie irgendwann abhanden gekommen ist?


----------



## Moadial (24. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Kann es sein das sie auf dem Weg zu der Mauer irgendwo stecken geblieben ist und dort jetzt herumhängt? Normalerweise machst du dich ja mit beiden auf den Weg zu den Ruinen. Hast du bemerkt das sie irgendwann abhanden gekommen ist?


@Herbboy: Habe es durch ein Video gemerkt das Delphine fehlt.

@shirib: Ich glaube auf den Weg einen Drache gesehen zu haben und bekämpft zu haben, da war sie mit dabei, glaube auch bei den Abgeschworenen war sie dabei?! Ist halt doof, weil meine Heroldin die ganze Zeit mitlief, die ist nun auch weg xD Aber net schlimm. Dadurch fiel es mir nicht so auf?!
Habe alles davor abgesucht, ob sie irgendwo hängt! Aber Fehlanzeige. Ich weiß leider nicht ob ich den Weg zurück finde.

Bin schon dran zu überlegen, einen Spielstand zu laden, wo ich 5 Stufen niedriger war, aber noch alles i.O. war.


----------



## th_h_hexley (24. Dezember 2011)

Moadial schrieb:


> Bin schon dran zu überlegen, einen Spielstand zu laden, wo ich 5 Stufen niedriger war, aber noch alles i.O. war.



Hast du einfach mal versucht an einen anderen Ort zu reisen, und dann wieder zurück zum Tempel. NPCs, die sich verlaufen, werden dadurch häufig wieder an den richtigen Ort gesetzt.


----------



## shirib (24. Dezember 2011)

Moadial schrieb:


> @Herbboy: Habe es durch ein Video gemerkt das Delphine fehlt.
> 
> @shirib: Ich glaube auf den Weg einen Drache gesehen zu haben und bekämpft zu haben, da war sie mit dabei, glaube auch bei den Abgeschworenen war sie dabei?! Ist halt doof, weil meine Heroldin die ganze Zeit mitlief, die ist nun auch weg xD Aber net schlimm. Dadurch fiel es mir nicht so auf?!
> Habe alles davor abgesucht, ob sie irgendwo hängt! Aber Fehlanzeige. Ich weiß leider nicht ob ich den Weg zurück finde.
> ...


 Lydia verschwand irgendwann bei mir auch und tauchte dann urplötzlich, nachdem ich ein Haus gekauft hatte, dort wieder auf.  Ich würde an deiner Stelle das machen, was th_h_hexley schrieb, das wird mit Sicherheit funktionieren.


----------



## Moadial (25. Dezember 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Hast du einfach mal versucht an einen anderen Ort zu reisen, und dann wieder zurück zum Tempel. NPCs, die sich verlaufen, werden dadurch häufig wieder an den richtigen Ort gesetzt.


Schon mehrmals probiert, daher bin ich ja so verwirrt, wo sie steckt -.-'


----------



## th_h_hexley (25. Dezember 2011)

Moadial schrieb:


> Schon mehrmals probiert, daher bin ich ja so verwirrt, wo sie steckt -.-'



Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden:
Mit reisen meine ich nicht nur rein und raus aus dem Tempel sondern, wirklich per Schnellreise in die nächste Stadt und dann wieder zurück zum Tempel.


----------



## shirib (26. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es irgendwelche Tipps wie man Banditenmarodeure gescheit um die Ecke bringt? Ein einziger treibt mich gerade total in den Wahnsinn. Ich kann den noch so weit zu Tode hauen, ein Schlag von dem und ich bin Geschichte. Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein.

_Edit: Nachdem ich einige Male meine Waffe vergiftet hatte, war er dann doch ein nicht mehr zu großes Problem. Die Kerle sind trotzdem unverschämt hart zu besiegen._


----------



## aut-taker (27. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Tipps wie man Banditenmarodeure gescheit um die Ecke bringt? Ein einziger treibt mich gerade total in den Wahnsinn. Ich kann den noch so weit zu Tode hauen, ein Schlag von dem und ich bin Geschichte. Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein.
> 
> _Edit: Nachdem ich einige Male meine Waffe vergiftet hatte, war er dann doch ein nicht mehr zu großes Problem. Die Kerle sind trotzdem unverschämt hart zu besiegen._


 
Was spielst du denn bitte?  Oder bist du noch extrem niedriges Level? Banditen waren bei mir nicht einmal ansatzweise ein Problem..


----------



## shirib (27. Dezember 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Was spielst du denn bitte?  Oder bist du noch extrem niedriges Level? Banditen waren bei mir nicht einmal ansatzweise ein Problem..


 Ich bin als Nord mit Level 31 unterwegs und ich bin schon an verschiedenen Orten auf Banditenmarodeure oder -anführer getroffen. Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache.


----------



## th_h_hexley (27. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Ich bin als Nord mit Level 31 unterwegs und ich bin schon an verschiedenen Orten auf Banditenmarodeure oder -anführer getroffen. Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache.



Ich hatte eine zeitlang etwas Mühe, weil ich anfangs fast nicht durch Kampf im Level aufgestiegen bin und ich deshalb einen relativ hohen Level hatte aber aber meine Fertigkeiten als Krieger nicht besonders gut trainiert waren.


----------



## shirib (27. Dezember 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine zeitlang etwas Mühe, weil ich anfangs fast nicht durch Kampf im Level aufgestiegen bin und ich deshalb einen relativ hohen Level hatte aber aber meine Fertigkeiten als Krieger nicht besonders gut trainiert waren.


 Bei mir sieht es derzeit so aus:

Schwere Rüstung: 57
Blocken: 49
Einhändig: 83
Schießkunst: 45

Außerdem trage ich jetzt eine erlesene Ebenerzkriegsaxt und eine legendäre Drachenplatten(aus)rüstung, mal schauen wie ich jetzt im Kampf gegen diese fiesen Banditen abschneide.


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es derzeit so aus:
> 
> Schwere Rüstung: 57
> Blocken: 49
> ...


 

Ich hatte aber auch desöfteren Probleme mit Banditenanführern und -marudeuren
hab auch fast genau die gleichen Werte wie du geskillt vllt liegt es daran 
mittlerweile komme ich aber auch gut klar, bin Stufe 37 trage eine Ebenerzrüstung und den Streitkolben von Molag Bal, der macht glaube ich noch 4 mehr Schaden als die Ebenerzkriegsaxt


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es derzeit so aus:
> 
> Schwere Rüstung: 57
> Blocken: 49
> ...


 
Es gibt natürlich einzelne Anführer, die was stärker sind. Aber die normalen Banditen solltest Du mit 2 Treffern plattgemacht haben bei deinen Werten. Ich hatte mit ich glaub Level 16-17 noch Probleme, zB der eine Banditenanführer in so einer Höhle westlich von Weissfluss, deren Eingang innerhalb von so ner Art Mini-Fort liegt. Aber 2-3 Level später war der dann kein großes Problem.

Ich versuche es auch immer so zu machen, dass ich mich anschleiche und erstmal einen kritischen Treffer per Bogen setze und dann nochmal 1-2 Treffer, wenn der Feind dann auf mich zustürmt.


Welchen Schwierigkeitgrad hast Du denn eingestellt?


----------



## Piccolo676 (27. Dezember 2011)

es gibt durchaus immer wieder ein paar Gegner die wesentlich stärker sind als die anderen. ich hab z.B. einen der Abgeschworenen, immer der gleiche, mit 2 Schwertern, der mich mit dem Doppelangriff kaputt macht wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig blocke. und das bei Level 64 mit legendärer Daedra-Rüstung und allen Punkten bei schwerer Rüstung. spiele aber auch auf Meister, da es sonst zu einfach wird.

aus diesem Grund würde ich auch eher davon abraten sein Equipment zu sehr nach oben zu pushen. ich habe Verzauberung und Schmieden jeweils auf 100. dementsprechend die Ausrüstung verbessert und das reicht schon aus um nen normalen Drachen mit 2-3 Schlägen zu erledigen. wenn man hier noch Alchemie ans Maximum bringt und zusätzlich mit Verzauberungs- und Schmiedetränken arbeitet ist sicherlich als Krieger jeder Spielspaß dahin wenn jeder Gegner beim zweiten Schlag umfällt.


----------



## Moadial (27. Dezember 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden:
> Mit reisen meine ich nicht nur rein und raus aus dem Tempel sondern, wirklich per Schnellreise in die nächste Stadt und dann wieder zurück zum Tempel.


alles getan, habe einen Spielstand von Stufe 7 geladen, wo ich das Quest noch nicht angefangen hatte und nochmal gespielt, schade um die Zwergenrüstung, hätte schön billig Geld gebracht, aber was solls.

Bin derzeitig schon weiter, danke aber trotzdem für die Tipps (auch wenn sie nicht geholfen haben, ist keine Kritik, bin froh drüber, dass ihr antwortet  )


----------



## shirib (28. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich einzelne Anführer, die was stärker sind. Aber die normalen Banditen solltest Du mit 2 Treffern plattgemacht haben bei deinen Werten. Ich hatte mit ich glaub Level 16-17 noch Probleme, zB der eine Banditenanführer in so einer Höhle westlich von Weissfluss, deren Eingang innerhalb von so ner Art Mini-Fort liegt. Aber 2-3 Level später war der dann kein großes Problem.
> 
> Ich versuche es auch immer so zu machen, dass ich mich anschleiche und erstmal einen kritischen Treffer per Bogen setze und dann nochmal 1-2 Treffer, wenn der Feind dann auf mich zustürmt.
> 
> ...


 Vielleicht habe ich mich auch nur doof angestellt.  Es ist ja auch erst meine erste Erfahrung mit Rollenspielen. Ich bin jetzt noch auf keinen Marodeur gestoßen, aber Anführer waren nun kein allzu großes Problem mehr. Ich glaube ich spiele derzeit auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich mich auch nur doof angestellt.  Es ist ja auch erst meine erste Erfahrung mit Rollenspielen. Ich bin jetzt noch auf keinen Marodeur gestoßen, aber Anführer waren nun kein allzu großes Problem mehr. Ich glaube ich spiele derzeit auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad.


 ehrlich gesagt ist so was wie Skyrim sogar eher KEIN klassisches Rollenspiel  denn klassisch ist es eher, wenn es nich drauf ankommt, im richtigen Augenblick zu schlagen oder zu blocken usw., sondern man gibt dem Charakter einen Befehl, und der Schaden bzw. die Verteidigung wird dann anhand vom Regelwerk berechnet, wobei da immer eine Zufallskomponente dabei ist (es wird quasi gewürfelt). Der Charakter bzw auch mehrere (klassisch steuert man auch eher eine Gruppe von 2 bis 8 Charakteren) bewegt sich dann eher symbolisch, Du steuerst lediglich deren Standort, was wichtig sein kann, wenn man zB bei einer Gruppe einen Zauberer hat, der im Nahkampf sofort draufgehen würde.

Bei Skyrim haste halt auch dieses Regelwerk irgendwo mitdrin, aber es kommt wie bei einem shooter auch sehr darauf an, dass Du selber als Spieler Geschick und Reaktion hast.


----------



## phily (28. Dezember 2011)

was ist eigentlich mit fallout? hat bethesda noch die rechte daran? da war doch mal irgendwas


----------



## th_h_hexley (28. Dezember 2011)

phily schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit fallout? hat bethesda noch die rechte daran? da war doch mal irgendwas


Was soll mit Fallout sein?
Bethesda hält die Rechte. New Vegas ist erst vor einem Jahr erschienen, bis zu einem weiteren Teil dürfte noch etwas Zeit vergehen.


----------



## dennis-2810 (28. Dezember 2011)

Es ist ja so, dass man bei höherer Stufe auch bessere Ausrüstung in Kisten usw findet. Bin derzeit bei 45 und finde Ebenerzrüstung- und Waffen. Findet man bei höherem Level auch mal Drachen- oder Daedraausrüstung? Habe zwar Schmieden auf 100 und auch die meisten Extras erlernt, jedoch nur zum verbessern auf Legendär. Ein Freund von mir hatte mithilfe von Schmieden schon auf sehr niedrigem Level die Daedrarüstung und das würde mir den Spielspaß verderben. Bin also auf das Finden oder Kaufen von Ausrüstung angewiesen


----------



## phily (28. Dezember 2011)

hatte irgendwo mal, scheinbar fälschlicherweise, gelesen, dass bethesda die rechte für fallout nicht mehr hätte. so war das von mir gemeint. hab aber grad mal nachgeguckt, sind wohl immer noch bei bethesda. warte sehnsüchtig auf den nächsten teil


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Dezember 2011)

also im moment könnte ich kotzen, ich hab 3 quests die anscheinend verbugt sind.

1. Ich soll für den Bibliothekar in der Akademie von Winterfeste ein Buch holen, das ich per Zufall schon vorher geholt habe. Trotzdem zeigt der Quest auf den Dungeon aus dem ich das Buch rausgeholt hab. Wenn ich nochmal in den Dungeon gehe zeigt die Questmarkierung direkt wieder raus. Geben kann ich ihm das Buch natürlich nicht.

2. Dann sollte ich für eine Frau namens Grosta ihren Mann suchen. Dessen leiche habe ich gefunden, jetzt will ich ihr Bescheid sagen, nur geht das nicht das sie den lieben langen Tag im Haus verbringt. Und da komme ich nur rein wenn ich es aufschließe und wenn ich das mache redet sie natürlich nicht mit mir, sondern sagt nur "Sie haben hier nichts verloren"
Hab schon einmal 24 Stunden vor ihrem Haus gestanden, die Frau setzt keinen Fuß vor die Tür 

3. In der Questreihe der Gefährten kriegt man irgendwann von dem Anführer den Auftrag eine (oder mehrere) Hexen umzubringen. Wenn man von dem Auftrag zurück kommt, erfährt man das die Gefähretn in Weißlauf angegriffen wurden und das der Anführer tot ist. Vilkar sagt einem daraufhin, dass er uns nun begleiten wird, um die Silberne Hand endgültig auszulöschen. 
Anstatt das ein neuer Quest losgeht, dreht er sich bei mir aber einfach um und geht schlafen. Ich kann ihn daraufhin nicht mehr auf den Quest ansprechen, es startet auch kein neuer. 
Hab schon mehrmals neu geladen, aber es passiert jedes mal wieder. Der Quest müsste doch eigentlich von allein starten oder?
Ich hab sogar schon versucht alleine zum Refugium der Silbernen Hand zu laufen und den Quest abzuschließen ohne das er mir angezeigt wird. Aber das hat natürlich nicht funktioniert.

Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## shirib (28. Dezember 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> also im moment könnte ich kotzen, ich hab 3 quests die anscheinend verbugt sind.
> 
> 1. Ich soll für den Bibliothekar in der Akademie von Winterfeste ein Buch holen, das ich per Zufall schon vorher geholt habe. Trotzdem zeigt der Quest auf den Dungeon aus dem ich das Buch rausgeholt hab. Wenn ich nochmal in den Dungeon gehe zeigt die Questmarkierung direkt wieder raus. Geben kann ich ihm das Buch natürlich nicht.


Vielleicht bringt es etwas wenn du das Buch in die Truhe zurücklegst, die Grotte noch einmal "entdeckst" und das Buch dort ein zweites Mal "findest"?



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> 2. Dann sollte ich für eine Frau namens Grosta ihren Mann suchen. Dessen leiche habe ich gefunden, jetzt will ich ihr Bescheid sagen, nur geht das nicht das sie den lieben langen Tag im Haus verbringt. Und da komme ich nur rein wenn ich es aufschließe und wenn ich das mache redet sie natürlich nicht mit mir, sondern sagt nur "Sie haben hier nichts verloren"
> Hab schon einmal 24 Stunden vor ihrem Haus gestanden, die Frau setzt keinen Fuß vor die Tür


Hast du 1 x 24 Stunden gewartet oder in einem anderen Rhythmus?

Btw: Ich finde es etwas schade das es in Himmelsrand so viele Schneegebiete gibt. Die verstärken meine Depressionen und lassen mich immer größer Pausen zwischen dem Spielen machen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Vielleicht bringt es etwas wenn du das Buch in die Truhe zurücklegst, die Grotte noch einmal "entdeckst" und das Buch dort ein zweites Mal "findest"?
> 
> 
> Hast du 1 x 24 Stunden gewartet oder in einem anderen Rhythmus?


 

ja vllt sollte ich das mit dem buch mal so versuchen. auch wenns nervig ist 

Ich hab einmal 24 stunden am stück vor ihrer Tür gestanden. ihr sohn kommt ab und zu raus, aber sie bleibt drin.

zumindest für den Bug in dem Gefährtenquest hab ich glaube ich die Lösung. hab gelesen, dass der Quest mit einem anderen Quest "kollidiert" den ich zurzeit habe und für den ich ebenfalls in das Schattenstollenheiligtum muss. angeblich hilft es den störenden Quest zu machen und dann 30 ingame Tage zu warten, dann sollte der Gefährtenquest starten.


----------



## Piccolo676 (29. Dezember 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Es ist ja so, dass man bei höherer Stufe auch bessere Ausrüstung in Kisten usw findet. Bin derzeit bei 45 und finde Ebenerzrüstung- und Waffen. Findet man bei höherem Level auch mal Drachen- oder Daedraausrüstung? Habe zwar Schmieden auf 100 und auch die meisten Extras erlernt, jedoch nur zum verbessern auf Legendär. Ein Freund von mir hatte mithilfe von Schmieden schon auf sehr niedrigem Level die Daedrarüstung und das würde mir den Spielspaß verderben. Bin also auf das Finden oder Kaufen von Ausrüstung angewiesen


 
ja man findet später auch Teile der Drachenausrüstung. Daedra-Ausrüstung ist nur herstellbar soweit ich weiß.
prinzipiell kann man auch von Level 1 an nur Schmieden nach oben treiben, somit aufsteigen, die Perks bis Daedra setzen und hat damit recht früh die beste Ausrüstung. alles noch ordentlich verzaubern und schon wirds recht langweilig, wie ich bereits weiter oben mal erwähnt hatte


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ja vllt sollte ich das mit dem buch mal so versuchen. auch wenns nervig ist
> 
> Ich hab einmal 24 stunden am stück vor ihrer Tür gestanden. ihr sohn kommt ab und zu raus, aber sie bleibt drin.


 und du hast aber auch immer wieder zu versch. Uhrzeiten versucht, ob die Türe nicht verschlossen ist, so dass du formal gesehen nicht "einbrichst" ?


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und du hast aber auch immer wieder zu versch. Uhrzeiten versucht, ob die Türe nicht verschlossen ist, so dass du formal gesehen nicht "einbrichst" ?


 
ja hab ich


----------



## th_h_hexley (29. Dezember 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Ideen?



Ich solchen Fällen schaue ich, ob der der "setstage" Befehl hilft. Du musst rausfinden welche IDs die Quests haben.



Piccolo676 schrieb:


> ja man findet später auch Teile der Drachenausrüstung. Daedra-Ausrüstung ist nur herstellbar soweit ich weiß.


Ich habe auch schon Daedra-Rüstungsteile und Schwerter gefunden.


----------



## dennis-2810 (29. Dezember 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Daedra-Rüstungsteile und Schwerter gefunden.



Das wäre mir wichtig.. die Rüstung ist mir egal da ich nur leichte Rüstung trage aber die Schwerter sind für mich interessant.


----------



## Arwed88 (2. Januar 2012)

Ich habe da nochmal eine Frage...
Ich spiele derzeit einen totalen Vollblutkrieger^^
Ich setze alles auf schwere Rüstung, Einhand, Blocken, Schmiedekunst, ein bisschen Bogen, ein bisschen Wiederhestellung.

Bin damit auch gut gefahren bis jetzt. ich spiele lvl 32 auf der Stufe Meister, da es zu leicht wurde. Kurz gesagt der Krieger entwickelt sich so wie er soll.

Mittlerweile habe ich die Gefährtenquestreihe durch und überlege mich der DunklenBruderschaft anzuschließen. Jedoch denke ich mir immer wieder, dass mein Krieger als Assasine wohl wenig taugt, da er im Schleichen ne Nullnummer ist und sonst ist das ja garnciht sein Ding^^...

Jetzt meine schlaue Frage^^:
Ich werde wohl schleichen und meine Rüstung öfters ablegen müssen, sollte ich die Questreihe beginnen u.s.w.. 
Dann steige ich vlt. in *Fertigkeiten*, *die ein krieger nicht braucht*. Stehen mir dann später weniger talentpkt. für meinen Krieger zur Verfügung? Also die, die man immer beim Aufstieg verteilen kann? Weil ich mal gehört habe, dass man nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Pkt. verteilen kann.

Ich denke eig. das meine Gedanken überflüssig sind. Aber so richtig habe ich das wohl noch nicht verstanden.

Eig. steigt man ja immer wieder in Fertigkeiten, die man als eine ausgewählte Person ( Magier, Assasine oder Krieger ) weniger braucht. 

Bsp. Krieger - braut sich oft Tränke - steigt automatisch in dieser Kategorieauf/ auch ohne Talentpunkte zu verteilen. ( Dies wäre ja für einen Krieger vlt. weniger wichtig...trotzdem steigt er in Alchemie )


----------



## th_h_hexley (2. Januar 2012)

Arwed88 schrieb:


> Jetzt meine schlaue Frage^^:
> Ich werde wohl schleichen und meine Rüstung öfters ablegen müssen, sollte ich die Questreihe beginnen u.s.w..
> Dann steige ich vlt. in *Fertigkeiten*, *die ein krieger nicht braucht*. Stehen mir dann später weniger talentpkt. für meinen Krieger zur Verfügung? Also die, die man immer beim Aufstieg verteilen kann? Weil ich mal gehört habe, dass man nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Pkt. verteilen kann.



Früher oder später wirst du sowieso Fertigkeiten,die du als reiner Krieger nicht brauchst, hochleveln müssen, um Talentpunkte (nehme mal an, dass das "Perks" sind) zu erhalten und im Level aufzusteigen. Jede Fertigkeit kann auf Level 100 gesteigert werden, wenn du nur ein paar hochlevelst wirst du auf einem relativ niedrigem Level stecken bleiben.


----------



## Arwed88 (2. Januar 2012)

Also kann man sagen ich lvl erst in dem Bereich hoch, der mir als z.B. Krieger wichtig ist und danach fange ich an sekundäre Ziele zu verfolgen. 
Bsp.:
- Blocken100
-Einhand100
-schwere Rüstung 100
- Schmiedekunst 100
... und dann fange ich an beispielsweise unter Schleichen " Perks"  zu verteilen etc...( nur mal rein theoretisch, muss ja nicht so streng verfolgt werden der Weg)


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Januar 2012)

Arwed88 schrieb:


> Also kann man sagen ich lvl erst in dem Bereich hoch, der mir als z.B. Krieger wichtig ist und danach fange ich an sekundäre Ziele zu verfolgen.
> Bsp.:
> - Blocken100
> -Einhand100
> ...


 

Das du auch in Fertigkeiten, wie Schleichen oder Schlossknacken besser wirst, beeinflusst deine Spielweise als Krieger ja nicht. Im Gegenteil, je mehr Fertigkeiten du verbesserst, desto schneller levlest du auch auf und kriegst mehr Talentpunkte. Und wo du die dann verteilst kannst du ja frei entscheiden. Du kannst also in aller Ruhe die Talentbäume deiner Kriegerskills ausbauen und dich danach auf andere Sachen konzentrieren.

*edit* Und die Questreihe der dunklen Druderschaft ist nicht so schwer. Ich bin auch hauptsächlich Krieger und hab die trotzdem recht flott hinbekommen 
Für die verschiedenen Aufträge kann man ja im Notfall auch Klamotten anziehen die einem Fertigkeiten wie Schleichen verbesser oder man schluckt ein paar Tränke.


----------



## Piccolo676 (2. Januar 2012)

@*Arwed88* : 
nur weil du in den Fertigkeiten aufsteigst mußt du ja nicht zwangsläufig auch dort Punkte verteilen. das bleibt dir frei überlassen

angenommen du hast Schmieden auf Level 100, willst aber dort keine Punkte verteilen, dann kannst de eben manche Gegenstände nicht herstellen, weil dir die "Erlaubnis" mittels des perks fehlt. bei allen anderen Fertigkeiten bekommst du hingegen Boni auf die Fertigkeit, z.B. 25% Rüstung bei komplettem set, oder Angriffsskills. man sollte sich vorher einfach mal alle Bäume anschaun wo, ob und wieviele punkte man vergeben muss um eine bestimmte Fähigkeit zu erreichen.

und wie schon angesprochen muss du um das Maximallevel zu erreichen alle Fähigkeiten auf 100 leveln, da nur durch die auch dein Level steigt. würdest du ewig als Krieger mit Einhandschwert udn leichter Rüstung rumlaufen steigst du sobald du diese Fähigkeiten auf 100 hast nur noch durch die Fertigkeiten auf, die du im normalen Gebrauch ausübst, Schlossknacken und Redekunst durch Handeln z.B.

ich hab nun auch alle Krieger-Fertigkeiten auf 100 und muss mich nun durch Taschendiebstahl udn Ähnliches quälen um noch voarn zu kommen.


----------



## Arwed88 (3. Januar 2012)

Ok Leute jetzt hab ichs gerafft 
Danke für die guten Erklärungen!


----------



## Arwed88 (4. Januar 2012)

Was ist wenn ich meine Schuhe mit 13prozent schleichen verzaubere und meine Handschuhe auch! Habe ich dann einen schleichbonus von 26 Prozent? Oder bleibt er bei 13 ?


----------



## th_h_hexley (4. Januar 2012)

Arwed88 schrieb:


> Was ist wenn ich meine Schuhe mit 13prozent schleichen verzaubere und meine Handschuhe auch! Habe ich dann einen schleichbonus von 26 Prozent? Oder bleibt er bei 13 ?


Die Werte werden zusammengerechnet.


----------



## Arwed88 (4. Januar 2012)

Perfekt danke


----------



## Askalor (5. Januar 2012)

Hi leute, hab da ein Problem, seit heute startet Skyrim nichtmehr. Gestern hab ich noch ohne probleme spielen können aber wenn ich heute das Spiel starte kommt der Steam Ladebildschirm "The Elderscrolls V: Skyrim wird gestartet..." und dann passiert nichts mehr. 
Habe bereits Spieldaten auf Fehler überprüft und auch den Cache defragmentiert aber das problem bleibt. 

Hat jemand noch ne idee was ich machen kan oder muss ich das spiel neu installieren ?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (5. Januar 2012)

Hmmm. Versuch mal Steam als Admin und im XP-Modus zu starten. MAnchmal hilf sowas, hatte das bei The Witcher 2 auch.


Hast du irdendwas am PC verändert?


----------



## Askalor (5. Januar 2012)

danke auf die idee mit dem admin hat geholfen kann jetzt wieder spielen.

Verändert hab ich nichts am PC.


----------



## Fraggerick (7. Januar 2012)

Moinsen 

bin neu in skyrim... naja, lv17, aber noch nicht weit über weislauf hinaus gekommen.

hab ein paar anfängerfragen:

1. wen spontan drachen anfangen irgendetwas in der spielwelt zu töten: können questrelevante personen sterben? also, mal übertrieben: der drache bringt den jarl um? und die hauptstorry steckt dann fest?

2. es gibt personen, die ausgesprochen feindselig auf mich regieren. letzt bin ich rumspaziert und ein bretone hat angefangen auf mich einzuzaubern. irgendwo mitten im wald, einfach so?

3. was hat es mit den assasinen auf sich? sind schon zwei, die sterben mussten, wem hab ich was getan?

4. mir sind drei stadthalter der "irgendwas" (elfen halt) begegnet, die hatten das dringende bedürfnis zu sterben. in ihrem inventar war ein hinrichtungsbefehl gegen mich. warum das denn?

so, das wars erstmal  herzlichen dank!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> bin neu in skyrim... naja, lv17, aber noch nicht weit über weislauf hinaus gekommen.
> 
> ...


1. hab ich nich nichts von gehört, dass so was passiert
2. manche Rassen sind einfach nur rassistisch  und haben von Natur aus was gegen zB Dunkelelfen usw. , und es gibt auch manche Personen / Gruppen, die nicht wollen, dass man denen zu Nahe kommt. Ansonsten greifen die auch mal an. Dazu kann es natürlich auch sein, dass Du einfach nur auf einen Banditen getroffen bist.
3. gehört zur Story, das soll Dir auch zeigen, dass Du "wichtig" bist, denn ansonsten würde sich ja keiner die Mühe machen, Assasinen einzustellen 
4. weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Welche Rasse spielst Du denn, und bist Du schon weit in der Story? Ich hab das Gefühl, dass Du sehr eng die Hauptstroy verfolgst - ich bin Level 30 und hab erstmal möglichst viele Nebenquests gesucht


----------



## Piccolo676 (7. Januar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> bin neu in skyrim... naja, lv17, aber noch nicht weit über weislauf hinaus gekommen.
> 
> ...


 
1. nein
2. böse Leute gibts überall
3. is mir auch passiert, aber hab seit langem keine mehr getroffen. wäre interessant zu wissen was es damit auf sich hat
4. evtl. hattest du Ärger in deren Gebiet gemacht, oder das gehört zur Story, weil mir ist das auch passiert

die Dinge die du beschrieben hast sind mir auch ungefähr in dem Levelbereich passiert. denke das das so gehört um bestimmte Sachen kennenzulernen. genauso wie die Quests die man in den Tavernen bekommen meiner Meinung nach einfach dazu dienen dahin zu kommen um so mehr Orte kennenzulernen


----------



## Fiffi1984 (8. Januar 2012)

Mal ne allgemeine Frage: Spielt ihr mit einem Charakter das komplette Spiel mit allen Questreihen durch, oder macht ihr das mit einem zweiten oder gar dritten Durchgang?

Ich stehe nämlich gerade am Scheideweg. Habe einen ziemlich starken Nord-Krieger und noch ca. die Hälfte der Haupthandlung vor mir. Die würde ich noch fertig machen und passenderweise auch noch die Gefährten-Reihe.

Ich könnte natürlich anfangen meinen glatzköpfigen Muskelprotz auf Schleichen und/oder Magie umzuschulen und dann die Magier/Diebes/Dunkle Bruderschaft-Reihen anzugehen, aber irgendwie erscheint mir das unpassend.  Mit einem typschen Dieb (klein und gewandt) oder einem Magier (Typ Gandalf) wäre das irgendwie stimmiger.

Andererseits habe ich bedenken dass mir bei einem zweiten Anlauf vielleicht die Motivation abhanden kommt. Schließlich kommen ja in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten schon die nächsten Leckerbissen auf den Markt... (wobei Skyrim schon ein außergewöhnliches Highlight ist, das immer auf meiner Festplatte bleiben wird).

Was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## Fraggerick (8. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr dazu?


 da ich nicht unbegrenzt zeit habe, werde ich das spiel so vollständig wie möglich in der ersten runde durchspielen.

ich weis nicht, ob ich es ein zweites mal spiele, und da wäre es mir dann zu schade etwas verpasst zu haben.


----------



## Piccolo676 (8. Januar 2012)

also ich hab nun so alle gilden abgeschlossen und nun nur noch die Wahl zwischen Kaiserreich und Sturmmäntel offen. denke ich werde hier einen Speicherstand anlegen und beide Seiten spielen. abschließend kann ich dann entscheiden auf welcher Seite ich bleibe.

zum Schluss bleibt denke ich sowieso nur noch übrig alle Schreie zu maximieren und sonstige Ziele zu erreichen. Das Maximallevel zu schaffen dürfte bei Skyrim ne ziemliche Fleißaufgabe werden, wenn man sich anschaut wie langsam manche Fähigkeiten aufsteigen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (8. Januar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> da ich nicht unbegrenzt zeit habe, werde ich das spiel so vollständig wie möglich in der ersten runde durchspielen.
> 
> ich weis nicht, ob ich es ein zweites mal spiele, und da wäre es mir dann zu schade etwas verpasst zu haben.


 

Sehe ich eigentlich ähnlich. Aber jetzt, auf Level 28, dauert das Aufsteigen doch wesentlich länger, oder?


----------



## Piccolo676 (8. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Sehe ich eigentlich ähnlich. Aber jetzt, auf Level 28, dauert das Aufsteigen doch wesentlich länger, oder?


 
natürlich dauert es je höher du im Level bist immer länger, aber auch das Aufsteigen in den einzelnen Fertigkeiten wird immer mühsamer. und wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt wirst du irgendwann auch deinen Spielweise umstellen müssen, wenn du z.B. deine Kriegerfertigkeiten auf maximum hast und somit nicht weiter voran kommst.

andere Frage :
ist es bei euch auch so, dass bei steam manche Errungenschaften nicht angezeigt werden, obwohl man sie hat ? bei mir sind die Errungenschaften "Drachentöter" und "Geschäft ist Geschäft" nicht aktiviert worden, obwohl die Quest "Drachentöter" in Skyrim als erledigt aufgeführt ist und ich ich heute die Diebesgilde komplett abgeschlossen hab, somit bin ich ihr ja auch beigetreten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Januar 2012)

Ich werde mit meinem ersten Charakter wahrscheinlich einen kompletten Durchgang vollziehen.
Mittlerweile spiele ich ihn schon viele viele Stunden und all die Quests, die ich jetzt bereits gemacht habe, noch einmal zu absolvieren, reizt mich nun nicht besonders und Dinge bewusst weg lassen, mag ich eigentlich auch nicht.

Mein schurkischer Magier...oder magisch begabter Schurke, ist aber auch noch recht stimmig, daher fällt mir das nicht so schwer, wie es das vielleicht tun würde, wenn ich einen dicken Orkkrieger angefangen hätte.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Mal ne allgemeine Frage: Spielt ihr mit einem Charakter das komplette Spiel mit allen Questreihen durch, oder macht ihr das mit einem zweiten oder gar dritten Durchgang?


 
Ich werde das Spiel auf jeden Fall noch ein zweites Mal spielen, wenn es später mal nen Haufen vernünftiger Mods und Plugins für das Spiel gibt. Im Moment spiele ich es im Originalzustand (bis auf ein paar Änderungen in der ini-Datei) und ich spiele halt die Quests, die zu meinem Charakter passen. Ich bin eine Mischung zwischen Jäger und Krieger (Schleichen + Bogen + leichte Rüstung + Schwertkampf) und allgemein versuche ich doch einen guten, gesetzestreuen Charakter zu spielen. Diebesgilde und v. a. dunkle Bruderschaft sind daher tabu.

Spielen werde ich diese Quests dann irgendwann beim zweiten Durchgang, da werde ich evtl. einen bösen Magier spielen, bin mir da aber noch nicht ganz sicher. Ich hebe mir meinen jetzigen Charakter aber auf jeden Fall noch auf um damit die offiziellen Addons zu spielen (hoffentlich in der Qualität von Bloodmoon und Tribual damals), wenn welche kommen.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Mal ne allgemeine Frage: Spielt ihr mit einem Charakter das komplette Spiel mit allen Questreihen durch, oder macht ihr das mit einem zweiten oder gar dritten Durchgang?


 Hab ebenfalls einen Nord Krieger, Lvl 38. Hab aber schon die Questreihe der Akademie abgeschlossen und bin auch Diebesgilde und Dunkler Bruderschaft beigetreten. Kurz gesagt, ich mache alle Quests mit meinem ersten Char, da ich nicht weiß ob ich mir noch einen zweiten erstellen werde. 
Ausserdem ist mein Krieger noch lange nicht ausgereizt was Level und Fähigkeiten anbelangt, daher muss ich jede verfügbare Quest machen um noch weiter aufzusteigen. Auf sinnloses Grinden hab ich jedenfalls keine Lust.^^


----------



## Nightmar (9. Januar 2012)

Weiß einer evtl. wie lange es  Drachen gibt. Meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die irgendwann weg sind.


----------



## Azrael1512 (9. Januar 2012)

Wie ist das denn ab Level 50, bekommt man ab da noch Punkte? Kann man weiter leveln?


----------



## Piccolo676 (9. Januar 2012)

Azrael1512 schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn ab Level 50, bekommt man ab da noch Punkte? Kann man weiter leveln?


 
es geht soweit ich weiß bis level 81, was bedeutet dass man alle Fähigkeiten auf 100 gebracht hat. man kann auch bei jedem Levelaufstieg zwischen den 3 Attributen wählen udn bekommt auch einen Skillpunkt.


----------



## wichdoctor (9. Januar 2012)

Nightmar schrieb:


> Weiß einer evtl. wie lange es  Drachen gibt. Meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die irgendwann weg sind.


 
Ich glaube wenn du die main story abgeschlossen hast sieht man keine mehr, aber mit der lässt man sich für gewöhnlich eh Zeit


----------



## Piccolo676 (9. Januar 2012)

wichdoctor schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn du die main story abgeschlossen hast sieht man keine mehr, aber mit der lässt man sich für gewöhnlich eh Zeit


 
stimmt nicht. die kommen weiterhin. 
ich empfehle die Hauptstory durchaus bald zu spielen, aber es gibt dann eine Punkt an dem man stoppen kann/sollte. dieser ist deutlich erkennbar.vorher erlernt man einen nützlichen Schrei der mir viel Mühe und Nerven erspart hätte wenn ich ihn früher gekonnt hätte.


----------



## wichdoctor (9. Januar 2012)

Piccolo676 schrieb:


> stimmt nicht. die kommen weiterhin.
> ich empfehle die Hauptstory durchaus bald zu spielen, aber es gibt dann eine Punkt an dem man stoppen kann/sollte. dieser ist deutlich erkennbar.vorher erlernt man einen nützlichen Schrei der mir viel Mühe und Nerven erspart hätte wenn ich ihn früher gekonnt hätte.


 
ok dann war dies lediglich ein subjektives empfinden, da ich vorher schon so ziemlich jeden drachen der mir über den weg lief tötete  danke für die Aufklärung Piccolo


----------



## Nightmar (9. Januar 2012)

Piccolo676 schrieb:


> stimmt nicht. die kommen weiterhin.
> ich empfehle die Hauptstory durchaus bald zu spielen, aber es gibt dann eine Punkt an dem man stoppen kann/sollte. dieser ist deutlich erkennbar.vorher erlernt man einen nützlichen Schrei der mir viel Mühe und Nerven erspart hätte wenn ich ihn früher gekonnt hätte.



danke für die antwort. ist es evtl. möglich wenn ich z.b. die gefährten gilde komplett abgeschlossen habe, auch anderen gildenquest zu machen, oder sind die dann nicht mehr zugänglich?


----------



## Piccolo676 (9. Januar 2012)

Nightmar schrieb:


> danke für die antwort. ist es evtl. möglich wenn ich z.b. die gefährten gilde komplett abgeschlossen habe, auch anderen gildenquest zu machen, oder sind die dann nicht mehr zugänglich?


 
es schließen sich nur die Questreihen des Kaiserreichs und der Sturmmäntel aus. sonst kannst du alle spielen.


----------



## Nightmar (9. Januar 2012)

Piccolo676 schrieb:


> es schließen sich nur die Questreihen des Kaiserreichs und der Sturmmäntel aus. sonst kannst du alle spielen.



ok, das war mir klar, dass ich da zwischen entscheiden muss. kann ich das auch noch nach der mainquest?

heißt das dann, wenn ich chef der gefährten bin und ich dann die dunkle bruderschafte mache, dass ich dann chef von denen bin und nicht mehr der gefährten, oder wie kann ich das verstehen


----------



## Piccolo676 (9. Januar 2012)

Nightmar schrieb:


> ok, das war mir klar, dass ich da zwischen entscheiden muss. kann ich das auch noch nach der mainquest?
> 
> heißt das dann, wenn ich chef der gefährten bin und ich dann die dunkle bruderschafte mache, dass ich dann chef von denen bin und nicht mehr der gefährten, oder wie kann ich das verstehen


 
du kannst chef aller gilden gleichzeitig werden. es gibt so gesehen keine genauen Gegenteile, z.B. dunkle Bruderschaft und die "Pazifisten"


----------



## Nightmar (10. Januar 2012)

kann den Bürgerkrieg auch unabhängig von der Haupthandlung machen?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (10. Januar 2012)

Ein ganz einfaches und kurzes ja.


----------



## Nightmar (10. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Ein ganz einfaches und kurzes ja.



also kann ich erst die hauptquets abschließen und mich dann dem Bürgerkrieg widmen?


----------



## aut-taker (10. Januar 2012)

Nightmar schrieb:


> also kann ich erst die hauptquets abschließen und mich dann dem Bürgerkrieg widmen?


 
Jap. Wenn du die Bürgerkriegsquest (egal welche Seite) allerdings vorher abschließt, ändert sich in der Hauptquest etwas (wird etwas einfacher). 
PS: Hat jemand schon alle Drachenklauen? Ich habe jetzt Gaulthurs Amulett-Quest abgeschlossen, war ganz witzig und hab nun alle 9 (iirc) Klauen


----------



## Piccolo676 (11. Januar 2012)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Jap. Wenn du die Bürgerkriegsquest (egal welche Seite) allerdings vorher abschließt, ändert sich in der Hauptquest etwas (wird etwas einfacher).
> PS: Hat jemand schon alle Drachenklauen? Ich habe jetzt Gaulthurs Amulett-Quest abgeschlossen, war ganz witzig und hab nun alle 9 (iirc) Klauen


 
was bringt das alle Drachenklauen zu haben ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

Piccolo676 schrieb:


> was bringt das alle Drachenklauen zu haben ?


 
Damit hast Du dann die neue Fähigkeit "Drachen klauen" und kannst Drachen ohne Kampf einfach in die Tasche stecken


----------



## Fraggerick (12. Januar 2012)

kann man die diebesgilde töten und rifton retten?


----------



## th_h_hexley (12. Januar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> kann man die diebesgilde töten und rifton retten?


 
Nein.


----------



## Fraggerick (12. Januar 2012)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Nein.


 
kann ich dann wenigstens den jarl "absetzen" und durch den verstoßenen sohn ersetzen? allein der dialog das sie flüchten will, wenn drachen kommen reicht in meinen augen schon


----------



## th_h_hexley (12. Januar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> kann ich dann wenigstens den jarl "absetzen" und durch den verstoßenen sohn ersetzen? allein der dialog das sie flüchten will, wenn drachen kommen reicht in meinen augen schon



Wenn du dich auf die Seite des Imperiums schlägst, wird Maven Black-Briar Jarl.


----------



## Fraggerick (12. Januar 2012)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Wenn du dich auf die Seite des Imperiums schlägst, wird Maven Black-Briar Jarl.


 
schade, ich würde gerne Saerlund Law-Giver auf dem thron sehen... der scheint noch der normalste in der stadt zu sein 

kann ich den bürgerkrieg machen, bevor ich die mainquest abgeschlossen habe? oder kollidiert da irgendwas?


----------



## th_h_hexley (12. Januar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> kann ich den bürgerkrieg machen, bevor ich die mainquest abgeschlossen habe? oder kollidiert da irgendwas?


Wenn du die Steintafel schon aus Bleak Falls Barrow geholt hast, gibt es keine Probleme. Das ist der einzige Auftrag der Hauptgeschichte, die mit dem Bürgerkrieg kollidiert. Solange du die Steintafel nicht nach Whiterun bringst, weigert sich der Jarl, den Brief von General Tullius zu lesen.


----------



## aut-taker (13. Januar 2012)

Piccolo676 schrieb:


> was bringt das alle Drachenklauen zu haben ?


In dem Sinne nichts, aber du hast ziemlich coole Quests gemacht bzw Items bekommen  Und du kannst sie in in deinem Haus austellen oder so, Sammlung ;P




th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Wenn du dich auf die Seite des Imperiums schlägst, wird Maven Black-Briar Jarl.


 
Ich glaube einige würden sich über Spoilertags freuen, auch in anderen Posts


----------



## Fiffi1984 (13. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen allerseits.

Auch ich hab mal wieder ne frage: Es gibt ja den Perk, bei dem man 25% auf die Rüstung bekommt, wenn man ein passendes Set trägt. Muss da auch der Schild dabei sein? Ich kämfe nämlich mit zwei EInhandwaffen, es würde dann also nichts bringen.


----------



## Fraggerick (13. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits.
> 
> Auch ich hab mal wieder ne frage: Es gibt ja den Perk, bei dem man 25% auf die Rüstung bekommt, wenn man ein passendes Set trägt. Muss da auch der Schild dabei sein? Ich kämfe nämlich mit zwei EInhandwaffen, es würde dann also nichts bringen.


 
da blocken einen extra baum hat, geh ich davon aus, das das schild nicht zur rüstung zählt.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (13. Januar 2012)

Stimmt. Echt komisch, ich hab die komplette KLingenrüstung an, aber nach dem Stufenaufstieg merke ich nichts von 25% mehr...


----------



## Fraggerick (13. Januar 2012)

steht das ggf unter aktive Effekte? 

Also gerade bei schwertern ist mir augefallen, das man den schaden sofort im inventar sieht, wenn man einen neuen perk oder einen ring trägt.

hier: The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim - Schwere Rüstung Liste

die daten sollte könnten stimmen. dann die grunddaten mit deinen boni multiplizieren und gucken, ob du an das ergebnis ran kommst, was bei dir im inventar steht.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (13. Januar 2012)

Keine Wirkung. Habe mit dem kompletten Set vor dem Aktivieren des Perks einen Wert von 283, und danach auch. Echt komisch...


----------



## Fraggerick (13. Januar 2012)

ja, manches ist auch buggi... zB "wissen der alten" funktioniert auch kein meter so wie es soll ^^

mal ne frage zu dolchen: was haben die für vorteile? also, schwertern gegenüber?
schwerter haben die chance auf nen kritischen schlag
keulen ignorieren die rüstung
äxte verursachen blutungen...

und dolche?


----------



## th_h_hexley (13. Januar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> und dolche?



Mit dem entsprechenden Perk richten sie 15x mehr Schaden an, wenn man sich an sein Opfer anschleicht.


----------



## Fraggerick (13. Januar 2012)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Mit dem entsprechenden Perk richten sie 15x mehr Schaden an, wenn man sich an sein Opfer anschleicht.


 
ja, aber wars das? weil, 6fachen schaden bekomm ich ja auf alle einhandwaffen.

ich meine: taugen dolche im offenen kampf? ich muss mir nachher mal 2 vulkanglasdolche basteln und das mal testen...


----------



## aut-taker (14. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Keine Wirkung. Habe mit dem kompletten Set vor dem Aktivieren des Perks einen Wert von 283, und danach auch. Echt komisch...


IIRC gilt das nur bei Schweren Rüstungen. Hast du eine komplette(!) schwere Rüstung an? Bei leichten gilt der Bonus nicht (bzw da gibts einen eigenen glaube ich). Schild ist definitiv ausgenommen, zählt zu "Waffenhand". 




Fraggerick schrieb:


> ja, aber wars das? weil, 6fachen schaden bekomm ich ja auf alle einhandwaffen.
> 
> ich meine: taugen dolche im offenen kampf? ich muss mir nachher mal 2 vulkanglasdolche basteln und das mal testen...


 
Du bekommst im Laufe der Dunklen Bruderschaft/Diebesgilde-Quest 



Spoiler



Handschuhe mit doppelten Schaden, sprich 30x Schaden


, außerdem solltest du selbstverständlich den Schleichen-Tree geskillt haben wenn du mit Dolchen kämpfst, und dann kannst du auch während dem Kampf wieder unsichtbar werden, angreifen, rinse&repeat. Die machen dann schon heftig Schaden, vor allem mit Ring&Amulett das Einhandschaden erhöht.. Autsch. Aber passt natürlich nur für einen Stealthcharakter, der Ork in der Daedra-Rüstung ist mit Äxten(..) besser beraten da er vom Critschaden nicht profitiert (bzw nur einmal).


----------



## Fiffi1984 (14. Januar 2012)

aut-taker schrieb:


> IIRC gilt das nur bei Schweren Rüstungen. Hast du eine komplette(!) schwere Rüstung an? Bei leichten gilt der Bonus nicht (bzw da gibts einen eigenen glaube ich). Schild ist definitiv ausgenommen, zählt zu "Waffenhand".
> 
> .


 
Habe die Klingenrüstung genutzt, die ist schwer und ich hatte alle Teile an. Wird wohl ein Bug sein. Habe mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht und Schmieden geskillt und mir eine Daedra-Rüstung gebaut. Mal gucken ob es da immernoch so ist.

Wobei das Spiel jetzt langsam ziemlich leicht wird. Mit einer voll ausgebauten Deadra-Rüstung (inkl. diverser Verzauberungen), einer Daedra-Streitaxt in der einen und einem Daedra-Schwert in der anderen Hand ist man schon ziemlich mächtig. Habe die Talente auch dementsprechend ausgebaut, so dass ich jetzt mal von Experte auf Meister gestellt hab, aber wirklich schwer ist es immer noch nicht. Ich denke das wird sich bei einem zweiten Durchgang mit einem Stealth-Charakter ändern.


----------



## aut-taker (14. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Habe die Klingenrüstung genutzt, die ist schwer und ich hatte alle Teile an. Wird wohl ein Bug sein. Habe mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht und Schmieden geskillt und mir eine Daedra-Rüstung gebaut. Mal gucken ob es da immernoch so ist.
> 
> Wobei das Spiel jetzt langsam ziemlich leicht wird. Mit einer voll ausgebauten Deadra-Rüstung (inkl. diverser Verzauberungen), einer Daedra-Streitaxt in der einen und einer Daedra-Axt in der anderen Hand ist man schon ziemlich mächtig. Habe die Talente auch dementsprechend ausgebaut, so dass ich jetzt mal von Experte auf Meister gestellt hab, aber wirklich schwer ist es immer noch nicht. Ich denke das wird sich bei einem zweiten Durchgang mit einem Stealth-Charakter ändern.


 
Ja Schmieden ist leider etwas overpowered. Ich habe auch Full-Daedra-Set und schnetzel auch alles weg wie nichts, allerdings machen die Magier bzw. Frostdrachen etc. heftig Schaden bei mir da ich 0% Magieresistenz habe  Aber ja, die Schwierigkeit könnte ruhig ein wenig höher sein..


----------



## Fiffi1984 (14. Januar 2012)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Ja Schmieden ist leider etwas overpowered. Ich habe auch Full-Daedra-Set und schnetzel auch alles weg wie nichts, allerdings machen die Magier bzw. Frostdrachen etc. heftig Schaden bei mir da ich 0% Magieresistenz habe  Aber ja, die Schwierigkeit könnte ruhig ein wenig höher sein..


 

Verzauber doch mal jeweils einen Ring mit einer entsprechenden Resistenz, den du dann je nach Lage anziehen kannst. Hast du die Otar-Maske? Voll ausgebaut ist sie ähnlich gut wie der Daedra-Helm, liefert aber 30% auf alle Resistenzen. Zu finden in Ragnvald, nördlich von Markarth,


----------



## Lennytaylor (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Skyrimfans! 
Hab mal eine kurze Frage, die mir Sorgen bereitet! Und zwar bin ich bei der Bürgerkriegsquest (auf der Seite der Sturmmäntel) an der Stelle wo ich dem Soldaten die gefälschten Dokumente übergeben muss! Die falsche Front heißt die Quest glaub ich! So und nun das Problem! Leider möchte der Soldat nicht mit mir reden, da ich die dunkle Bruderschaft zwischendurch mal gemacht habe und sagen wir mal so dort nicht besonders beliebt bin! Sprich, er will mich gleich verhaften und ich komme nicht ins Gespräch! "Umgekehrter Taschendiebstahl" ist nicht möglich weil der Typ sich in der Halle des Jarls befindet, da kommt man nicht unentdeckt rein!
Hat jemand diese Situation auch schon mal?? Wie kann ich dem Typen die gefälschten Dokumente geben?? Muss ich mich hier zwingend verhaften lasse`n um weiter zu kommen?? Gibt es in den Orten sowas wie ne Verjährungsfrist für Verbrechen?? Oder werden die mich immer und ewig suchen?? 

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

Christian


----------



## Fiffi1984 (14. Januar 2012)

Kannste dich nicht nachts mal ranschleichen und es ihm dann in die Taschen legen?


----------



## Lennytaylor (14. Januar 2012)

Das hab ich noch nicht versucht! Könnte man mal versuchen! In nem jarlgebäude ist halt meistens einer wach! Zur Not muss ich halt die 17000 Gold zahlen!


----------



## Fraggerick (14. Januar 2012)

Lennytaylor schrieb:


> Das hab ich noch nicht versucht! Könnte man mal versuchen! In nem jarlgebäude ist halt meistens einer wach! Zur Not muss ich halt die 17000 Gold zahlen!


 
naja, das ist ja fast das kopfgeld was auf dem kopf 



Spoiler



vom kaiser ist...


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Januar 2012)

wie hast du den so ein kopfgeld bekommen? 
mein höchstes waren glaube ich mal 3000, das war nachdem ich 5 wachen in markarth umgebracht hatte.

Ich hab mir für den Quest die Rüstung des Kuriers angezogen hast du das schonmal versucht?


----------



## Lennytaylor (14. Januar 2012)

Nein, hab ich noch nicht versucht! Mal schauen ob es mit verkleiden geht! 
Zum Thema Kopfgeld! Keine Ahnung, hab einfach alles getötet was mich angegriffen hat! Hab auch in Markarth 11000 Kopfgeld auf mich! also ist eigentlich nichts neues! Stört mich ja auch nicht, wenn eben diese Sache mit der Quest nicht wäre! 

Aber das mit der Rüstung des Kuriers könnte ich mal machen! Bzw. ich versuche mal die Diebesgildenklamotte! Vielleicht klappt es mit dem zeugs!


----------



## RedSky141 (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute ich weis des passt jetzt "vllt." nicht so hier rein aber ich weis nicht was ich sonst machen kann .. 

Meine Frage ist nur ob Skyrim auf meinem Laptop "flüssig" laufen wird. 

Hier Systemdaten:

Intel Core Duo 2,4 Ghz
4 Gb Arbeitsspeicher
GeForce 9600gt

Wird es etwas ruckeln ?? gibt es für skyrim ein demo ? 

bitte, hab meinen acc. schon seit über einem jahr aber ich habs nur selten benutzt .. ich bin quasi neu hier  

danke


----------



## Fiffi1984 (15. Januar 2012)

RedSky141 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich weis des passt jetzt "vllt." nicht so hier rein aber ich weis nicht was ich sonst machen kann ..
> 
> Meine Frage ist nur ob Skyrim auf meinem Laptop "flüssig" laufen wird.
> 
> ...


 

Skyrim ist nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. Guck mal hier: Skyrim: Die Systemanforderungen - Update: Erklärung für geringen Festplattenplatz [News des Tages] - bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrimhttp://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...tz-News-des-Tages/Rollenspiel-Adventure/News/

Ich denke auf niedrigen bis mittleren Details wirst du es gut spielen können,


----------



## Arwed88 (16. Januar 2012)

Bitte nicht weiterlesen, wenn jmd. die Diebesgilde noch nicht durch hat ( Spoilergefahr )...



Ich habe das Problem, dass die Questreihe abgeschlossen ist ( Gehöre zu den Nachttigallen, Mercer ist tot, der unzerstörbare Dietrich ist an seinem Platz, etc... ) und trotzdem ist in meinem Questbuch noch nicht verzeichznet, dass ich ein vollwertiges Mitglied der Diebesgilde bin.

So verhalten sich auch die Mitglieder der Gilde. Die erzählen mir das ich nicht so vorlaut sein soll und und und. Hallo? Ich bin mittlerweile der Anführer laut Bryslof oder wie er hieß ^^ 

ISt das jetzt ein BUG oder mein Fehler, da ich ein paar Nebenquest zu erledigen habe ( bei VEx z.B. ) und die 24 Steine finden muss. Kann mir das kaum vorstellen.

Kennt jmd. einen cheat, womit ich zum Beispiel eine der genannten Quests überspringen kann, damit sich das Problem löst.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Januar 2012)

Arwed88 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht weiterlesen, wenn jmd. die Diebesgilde noch nicht durch hat ( Spoilergefahr )...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um der vollwertige anführer zu werden musst du jeweils 5 quests in Markarth, Weißlauf, Einsamkeit und Windhelm erledigen. Die Quests kriegst du von Vex und dem anderen Typ (weiß nicht wie der heißt mit der glatze der).
Wenn du in einer Stadt 5 Quests erledigt hast, kriegst du einen Sonderauftrag. Wenn du alle 20 Städtequests und die 4 Sonderquests erledigt hast, wirst du von Bryslof oder wie der heißt offiziell zum anführer ernannt und kriegst noch eine schöne rüstung. 
vllt wirst du dann nicht mehr geärgert^^


----------



## Arwed88 (16. Januar 2012)

haha ok habs verstanden...
sehr gut dachte schon gäbe nen fehler

danke


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Januar 2012)

Arwed88 schrieb:


> haha ok habs verstanden...
> sehr gut dachte schon gäbe nen fehler
> 
> danke


 
du kriegst eben leider nirgendwo angezeigt wie viele quests du schon in den einzelnen städten erledigt hast.
ich hab so gut wie möglich selber mitgezählt und hab dann auch aufträge in anderen städten abgelehnt, die beiden versuchen nämlich meistens dir aufträge in städten anzudrehen die du gar nicht mehr brauchst^^ 
glücklicherweise kann man die aufträge ablehnen und sich direkt wieder einen neuen holen


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Januar 2012)

weiß einer von euch ob bei den gefärten noch irgendwas passiert wenn man da alle quests abgeschlossen hat?
hab nämlich immer noch im questlog stehen: "die anführer der gefährten nach arbeit fragen"
passiert das noch irgendwas oder ist das wie bei der dunklen bruderschaft so ne art endlos quest?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (16. Januar 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> weiß einer von euch ob bei den gefärten noch irgendwas passiert wenn man da alle quests abgeschlossen hat?
> hab nämlich immer noch im questlog stehen: "die anführer der gefährten nach arbeit fragen"
> passiert das noch irgendwas oder ist das wie bei der dunklen bruderschaft so ne art endlos quest?


 

Soweit ich weiß sind das jetzt zufallsgenerierte Aufgaben die du noch bis zur Rente machen kannst, ohne Konsequenzen. Oder hat jemand ne andere Info?


----------



## th_h_hexley (16. Januar 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> weiß einer von euch ob bei den gefärten noch irgendwas passiert wenn man da alle quests abgeschlossen hat?
> hab nämlich immer noch im questlog stehen: "die anführer der gefährten nach arbeit fragen"
> passiert das noch irgendwas oder ist das wie bei der dunklen bruderschaft so ne art endlos quest?



Man kann Vilkas und Farkas dabei helfen, sich zu heilen und Aela hat noch drei Quests bei denen man Totems suchen muss. Danach gibt es nur noch Zufallsaufträge.


----------



## aut-taker (16. Januar 2012)

Jap, what hexley said. @ Fiffi: Danke für den gutgemeinten Rat, aber ich hab alles auf + % Einhand - ein echter Orc braucht solchen magischen Firlefanz nicht  und bis lvl ~ 35 habe ich sowieso nur alle paar Jahre mal einen Heiltrank gebraucht, also kein Problem  Best defense is a good Offense!

PS: Hat schon jemand den Meridia-Daedra Quest gemacht? Empfehlenswert, gibt eine geile Aussicht


----------



## officerkill (18. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute

Hab mit der Suchfunktion nichts zu dem Thema finden können. Habe mir gestern Skyrim gekauft und voller Freude installiert. Nun habe ich nur das Problem, dass das Spiel immer wieder minimiert und im Desktop landet. Das macht es so alle 30 Sek. Das macht die Freude am Spiel ganz schön zunichte. Im Hintergrund laufen keine Programme. Was bei mir noch ist, ist dass ich z.B. im Internetbrowser beim Schreiben irgendwann das *Ding* Geräusch von Windows höre und wieder ins Feld klicken muss, damit ich weiterschreiben kann. Kann der Fehler möglicherweise auch das im Spiel verursachen. Andere Browser habe ich schon getestete Maus und Tastatur und Grafiktreiber auf vordermann gebracht. Ich bin am Ende...... Ach ja nutze Win 7.

Danke für eure Hilfe. Vom Support kommt ja nix.

LG


----------



## th_h_hexley (18. Januar 2012)

officerkill schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Hab mit der Suchfunktion nichts zu dem Thema finden können. Habe mir gestern Skyrim gekauft und voller Freude installiert. Nun habe ich nur das Problem, dass das Spiel immer wieder minimiert und im Desktop landet. Das macht es so alle 30 Sek. Das macht die Freude am Spiel ganz schön zunichte. Im Hintergrund laufen keine Programme. Was bei mir noch ist, ist dass ich z.B. im Internetbrowser beim Schreiben irgendwann das *Ding* Geräusch von Windows höre und wieder ins Feld klicken muss, damit ich weiterschreiben kann. Kann der Fehler möglicherweise auch das im Spiel verursachen. Andere Browser habe ich schon getestete Maus und Tastatur und Grafiktreiber auf vordermann gebracht. Ich bin am Ende...... Ach ja nutze Win 7.



Das hört sich so an, als ob sich ein anderes Programm immer wieder in den Vordergrund schiebt. Schau mal im Task Manager nach, ob dir da etwas auffällt.


----------



## officerkill (18. Januar 2012)

Hi wie oben erwähnt. Im Hintergrund laufen keine Programme


----------



## aut-taker (19. Januar 2012)

Kein Xfire? War ein Hauptgrund für dieses Problem..

Ansonsten evtl Windows Updates, adnere Programmupdates, oder ein Bug mit ganz rechts unten in der Ecke das Minimieren in Windows?


----------



## officerkill (19. Januar 2012)

Xfire ist aus. Windows ist up to date  Alles andere ist auch auf dem neusten Stand. Ist mir echt nen Rätsel. Hab jetzt mal den Antivir ausgeschalten. Momentan läuft es stabil. Aber ich vertraue der Ruhe noch nicht.


----------



## Arwed88 (20. Januar 2012)

Ich habe vor ca. 1 Woche das Spiel neu angefangen, da der reine Krieger mir wirklich zu langweilig wurde. Nun habe ich einen Dieb auf lvl 31 und baue leichte Rüstung, Schießkunst, Einhand, Blocken( eher weniger noch ), Schlossknacken, Schleichen und Taschendiebstahl aus. Bei der Schmiedekunst habe ich nur den mittleren Baum geskillt, da ich meine Nachtigallenrüstung z.B. verbessern will.
Es macht mir persönlich so mehr Spaß als das stumpfe raufgehaue.

Aber da macht man mal die HQ weiter und findet eine coole Klingenrüstung  ( schwere Rüstung :/ )

Gibt es hierzu eine leichte Alternative ???^^
Wenn jmd. Ideen hat welche Talente ich passend zum Dieb bzw. Assasinen noch verteilen kann... ich bin ganz offen.

Kann ich auch schwere Rüstung skillen nebenbei? ( oder wäre das nicht sinnvoll jetzt noch )


----------



## Fraggerick (20. Januar 2012)

Arwed88 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ca. 1 Woche das Spiel neu angefangen, da der reine Krieger mir wirklich zu langweilig wurde. Nun habe ich einen Dieb auf lvl 31 und baue leichte Rüstung, Schießkunst, Einhand, Blocken( eher weniger noch ), Schlossknacken, Schleichen und Taschendiebstahl aus. Bei der Schmiedekunst habe ich nur den mittleren Baum geskillt, da ich meine Nachtigallenrüstung z.B. verbessern will.
> Es macht mir persönlich so mehr Spaß als das stumpfe raufgehaue.
> 
> Aber da macht man mal die HQ weiter und findet eine coole Klingenrüstung  ( schwere Rüstung :/ )
> ...


jeh nach deiner spielweise wirst du früher oder später eh alles auf 100 skillen ^^

wenn leichte rüstung und einhand schon auf hundert ist, kannst du keine lv mehr aufsteigen. lösung: schwere rüstung anziehen und wieder im lv steigen


----------



## Arwed88 (20. Januar 2012)

Ok danke da habe ich ja noch was zu tun^^


----------



## Fiffi1984 (20. Januar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> jeh nach deiner spielweise wirst du früher oder später eh alles auf 100 skillen ^^
> 
> wenn leichte rüstung und einhand schon auf hundert ist, kannst du keine lv mehr aufsteigen. lösung: schwere rüstung anziehen und wieder im lv steigen


 

Oder mit Eisendolchen exzessiv Schmieden skillen, das gibt dann auch noch ordentlich Erfahrung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Januar 2012)

ich hätte eigentlich gerne die steam errungenschaft für das Sammeln der 15 daedrischen artefakte bekommen, hab sie aber nicht bekommen obwohl ich alle daedra quests gemacht hab und auch jedesmal das jeweilig artefakt bekommen habe. 
liegt vllt daran das ich nicht mehr alle artefakte in meinem besitz habe, sondern sie teilweise verkauft habe 
blöd jetzt komm ich nur auf 49 von 50 errungenschaften


----------



## aut-taker (21. Januar 2012)

Cheate dir die Artefakte wieder her und schau ob du das Achievement bekommst. Den Quest hast du ja schließlich schon gemacht..


----------



## Nightmar (24. Januar 2012)

Ändert sich eigentlich was im Spielverlauf, wenn  man der Diebesgilde betritt?


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hab grade mal versucht gegen einen der priester von hoch hrothgar zu kämpfen. ich glaube das sind die einzigen in ganz skyrim die mich im kampf noch schlagen können


----------



## Nightmar (4. Februar 2012)

Servus,hat jemand evtl. Ne Idee,wieso ich die quest finger des waffenschmieds nicht bekommen? War schon bei jedem orklager und keiner gibt mir die quest. Kann immer nur gegen den hauptling kämpfen. Kann es damit zusammenhängen,dass ich schon die dedra quest gemacht habe?


----------



## KnightFear (6. Februar 2012)

Große Frage: Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Zauberbücher und natürlich auch die Zauber des MidasMagic Mods zu übersetzen? Ich versteh zwar alles, was da steht, aber in nem deutschen Skyrim kommen die Englischen Texte doof rüber.


----------



## Mellsei (6. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute, kennt ihr schon den *trick* mit den Händlern ?? Sprich-> Man kauft sich was, abspeichern , Händler töten und Laden xD ?? 
Ganz cool die Info nennt man ja Händlerrestock schaut euch einfach mal das Skyrim-Video an  
Es ist gleich das erste Beispiel, welches er zeigt.


----------



## DeadBody666 (14. Februar 2012)

Moinsen!
Ich habe mir Skyrim jetzt auf dem Lappi meiner Frau installiert damit ich Abends noch etwas zocken kann. Allerdings will er die Saves die ich in den Ordner kopiert (Benutzer>Name>Eigene Dokumente>My Games>Skyrim>Saves) habe nicht erkennen! Wie kann ich das ändern? Auch über Steam erkennt er die Errungenschaften und Saves nicht!!
HILFE!!! Danke schonmal im Vorraus!!

Edit: Die Saves erkennt er jetzt, aber die Errungenschaften will Steam immer noch nicht anzeigen!


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Februar 2012)

Kann das Pferd von der dunklen Bruderschaft sterben?
Das Vieh hat mich nämlich seit unzähligen Spielstunden genervt und jetzt ist es plötzlich weg und ich vermiss es ganz schrecklich 
Ich glaube das letzte mal hat es mir gegen eine Drachen beigestanden, kann es sein das es dabei draufgegangen ist?
Eigentlich dachte ich immer das Vieh wäre unsterblich hat mir garantiert mind. 80-90 Stunden zur seite gestanden ohne einen kratzer abzukriegen


----------



## HDI (22. Februar 2012)

wie lange liegt denn Ulfrik Sturmmatel tot im Palast und wann merkt das Game das der Krieg vorüber ist.
Danke


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Februar 2012)

HDI schrieb:


> wie lange liegt denn Ulfrik Sturmmatel tot im Palast und wann merkt das Game das der Krieg vorüber ist.
> Danke


 
Ich glaube überhaupt nicht 
Der Abschluss der Bürgerkriegsquest ändert eigentlich nichts weiter. Die Leute reden immer noch vom Krieg und die gegnerische Fraktion läuft immer noch in Himmelsrand rum. 
Bei mir liegen die Anführer der Kaiselrichen auch noch tot in Einsamkeit rum, ich glaube das bleibt einfach so


----------



## HDI (22. Februar 2012)

schade, wo man doch im eigenen Haus in Windhelm für schlappe 500 Gold die Blutspuren beseitigen lassen kann.
sieht halt etwas komisch aus, wenn die Leute im Plast immer über die Leiche stolpern.
Danke Morris


----------



## Atkins (22. Februar 2012)

Hi,
schon vor einer Weile habe ich die Hauptquest mit meinem Nord-Krieger  abgeschlossen. Als nächstes ziel hatte ich mir gesetzt mir ein, in  meinen Augen, perfektes Ausrüstungsset zu bauen. Dazu habe ich  zusätzlich zu Schmieden 100, was ich im Spielverlauf erreicht habe, sehr  aufwendig Verzaubern auf 100 gebracht und meine Drachenrüstung bis aufs  Maximum per Schmiedetisch und Verzauberung verbessert (inkl. je 2  Verzauberungen pro Teil). Selbiges gilt für meine Waffe und meinen  Schmuck. Nichteinmal die seltensten Artefakte kommen an die  selbsthergestellten Gegenstände heran, was ich sehr bedauere.

Nun fühle ich mich übermächtig und das Spiel ist selbst auf der  schwierigsten Stufe keine Herausforderung mehr, so kommt es mir  jedenfalls vor.

Weiß jemand, welche Herausforderungen es für einen solch aufgepumpten  Char (lvl 46) noch geben kann? Wo finde ich noch mächtige und fordernde  Gegner? Die mächtigsten waren meiner Meinung nach die Draugr aufm weg  nach Sovngarde, leider kommt man da nur einmal hin. Die Falmer in der  stillen Stadt habe ich auch alle, in der Hoffnung eine Art  Falmeranführer zu finden, umgebracht ... leider auch das sehr leicht und  ohne Anführer am Ende.
Habe angefangen alle Priestermasken zu sammeln, aber die sind leider  verschwunden gegangen. Habe sie in meinem Haus in einem Nachttisch  aufbewahrt, als ich dann Mobiliar für das Schlafzimmer gekauft habe,  wurde der Tisch gegen ein Regal getauscht und die Masken sind weg, damit  auch diese Herausforderung.
Gibt es noch besonders schwere Quests/Dungeons die ich aufsuchen könnte?


----------



## aut-taker (25. Februar 2012)

@xNomAnorx: Das Pferd ist quasi unsterblich, im Kampf kann es mMn nicht sterben, aber wenn es wo runterfällt schon. Kann aber auch sein dass es irgendwo steckengeblieben ist. 

@Atkins: Andere Items anziehen?  Such mal bei skyrimnexus die Mods ab, da gibts ein paar Hardcore etc. mods.


----------



## DeadBody666 (27. Februar 2012)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Ich habe mir Skyrim jetzt auf dem Lappi meiner Frau installiert damit ich Abends noch etwas zocken kann. Allerdings will er die Saves die ich in den Ordner kopiert (Benutzer>Name>Eigene Dokumente>My Games>Skyrim>Saves) habe nicht erkennen! Wie kann ich das ändern? Auch über Steam erkennt er die Errungenschaften und Saves nicht!!
> HILFE!!! Danke schonmal im Vorraus!!
> 
> Edit: Die Saves erkennt er jetzt, aber die Errungenschaften will Steam immer noch nicht anzeigen!



Habe jetzt fast alles ausprobiert um wieder an meine Errungenschaften zu kommen aber nichts klappt! Hat hier wer zufällig nen Tipp für mich wie ich die über Steam wieder bekomme ohne neu anzufangen?


----------



## HDI (28. Februar 2012)

gibt es ein weg das Journal/Tagbuch sauber zu bekommen. Bei mir stehen noch zwei Abgeschloßene Quest im Tagebuch.
Aktive Quest Zielanzeigen gibt es auch nicht mehr, logisch da sie ja auch beendet sind.

ich kann mich erinnern bei daggerfall gabe es ein tool zu säubern und bereinigen von Fehlern in den Spielstände.

quest 1.
Freeformskyheaventempled, bring eine DrachenSchuppe und ein Drachenknochen......
quest 2.
melde dich beim Jarl in Weißlauf, (muß irgendwann in der Bürgerkriegsquest (abgeschlossen) aufgelaufen sein)
gruß HDI

.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Februar 2012)

HDI schrieb:


> gibt es ein weg das Journal/Tagbuch sauber zu bekommen. Bei mir stehen noch zwei Abgeschloßene Quest im Tagebuch.
> Aktive Quest Zielanzeigen gibt es auch nicht mehr, logisch da sie ja auch beendet sind.
> 
> ich kann mich erinnern bei daggerfall gabe es ein tool zu säubern und bereinigen von Fehlern in den Spielstände.
> ...



Das geht glaube ich nur in dem du die ID des Quests rausfindest und dann per Konsole entfernst.
Hab es aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert.
Hier wird das ganze noch genauer erklärt.


----------



## HDI (28. Februar 2012)

...die stages sind schon ok. 
wobei das bei der CivilwarQuest nicht so einfach zufinden ist.
hilfreich ist hierbei Skyrim-wiki
Skyrimkyrim - UESPWiki

nur die einträge im stimmen journal nicht. ist auch nicht so tragisch. Dachte nur es gäbe ein möglich die Spielstände zu reinigen.


----------



## dax007 (10. April 2012)

Guten Abend, ich hab da mal eine Frage:

Habe mein Char im Zuge der Gefährtenquests zum Werwolf werden lassen, habe dann später das "Werwolfsein" geheilt, was eigentlich auch funktinierte, denn ich kann wieder schlafen mit Erholungsbonus und auch die Werwolffähigkeiten hab ich nicht mehr. In der Statistik werden aber die Tage als Werwolf weiter gezählt und die NPCs erzählen mit auch ständig etwas über die "Büschel", die mir aus den Ohren wachsen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob das ein Bug ist oder hab ich irgendetwas vergessen?


----------



## SuuperKlaus (11. April 2012)

hey leute,
bei mir ist seit einem patch das problem ,dass wenn ich skyrim starte das lade zeichen kommt und dann passiert nichtsmehr
bitte um hilfe


----------



## Kwengie (12. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte ganz gern mal nachfragen, wie die Ordnerstruktur von meshes/aktors/charakters richtig heißt, denn ich habe in diesem Ordner nochmals einen Ordner namens Female mit einem Unterordner namens animations.
also:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\skyrim\Data\meshes\actors\character\Female\animations


müßte dieser Ordner namens animations mit seinem Inhalt wie mag_runforward.hkx, magcast_walkforwardright.hkx nicht in den anderen Animationsordner rein, also:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\skyrim\Data\meshes\actors\character\animations\female

Ich habe da ein wenig rumgedocktert und den Ordnern keine entsprechenden Namen gegeben, so daß ich nach wenigen Tagen Bescheid weiß, daß dieser Inhalt eigentlich woanders hin gehört. (Test usw.)


----------



## shirib (28. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nach langer Abstinenz wieder der Skyrimsucht verfallen und habe ein paar kleinere unbedeutene Problem was Nebenmissionen angeht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann ich diese lösen?  Ich würde ungern Konsolenbefehle benutzen, aber wenn es mir helfen würde, sie endlich als erledigt abzuhaken würde ich höchstwahrscheinlich über meinen eigenen Schatten springen.


----------



## stawacz (28. Mai 2012)

hey leute ich hab da mal ne frage,,ich hab jetzt n neuen charakter angefangen,,und seit ner weile is es als wenn auf dem irgendein zauber wirkt,,,also blos rein optisch,,,dachte erst dat liegt an irgend nem rüstungsteil,,alles ausgezogen,,und trotzdem,,hab die ganze zeit so nen roten lichball um meinen char,,,irgendwie nervt mich das,,is das n bug????


----------



## LapDance (23. Juni 2012)

sry ich hab da mal nebenbei ne frage. ihr seid ja ziemlich vertraut mit skyrim^^  also wenn ich skyrim starten möchte erscheint das normale bethesda logo gleich danach schliesst das spiel, immer wieder dasselbe -.- was muss ich tun um diesen fehler zu beheben?   
wäre nett schnell eine antwort zu bekommen, weil ich mir ein haufen mods geholt habe und es kaum noch erwarten kann zu spielen


----------



## Kwengie (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo Lap,

irgend eine Mod wird den Crash verursachen und leider ist Skyrim gegen Mods, die falsch "programmiert" worden sind, recht anfällig.
Habe ich selbst erlebt.

Deaktiviere die Mods und aktiviere diese Step-by-Step wieder, bis Du auf die Mod triffst, die diesen Crash verursacht. Natürlich muß das Spiel immer neu gestartet werden, nachdem eine Mod aktiviert worden ist.
Ist jetzt leider mit etwas Arbeit verbunden...


----------



## FreelancerCH (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe da ein "kleines Problem"...
Bei der Quest "Eine unendliche Geschichte" sollte Esbern nach dem Waffenstillstandsabkommen sprechen, aber er bleibt stumm, alle schauen ihn an und das Spiel geht nicht weiter... Es hängt sich nicht auf, es geht einfach nicht weiter. Ich kann weder aufstehen, mit jemandem reden.... nix!

Jemand eine Idee?
LG FreelancerCH


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. August 2012)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob die englische Version des Hauptspiels mit dem deutschen Dawnguard kompatibel ist?


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2012)

Also, umgekehrt geht es in jedem Falle - warum holst Du aber nicht einfach das englische addon?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. August 2012)

In diesem Falle ist die deutsche Version billiger, als wenn ich die englische importiere. Wenn es umgekehrt geht, dann sollte es ja laufen. Das Risiko gehe ich einfach mal ein.


----------



## stawacz (3. Oktober 2012)

hallöchen ich hab da mal ne frage zur quest"Das Weiße Fläschchen"...

und zwar hab ich nun den haupttypen erledigt,den schrei gelernt,und wollt nun unten durch die mitte zum fläschchen,,,davor ist so eine schale die man aktivieren muss ,so das sich die wand dahinter öffnet...n ur klappt das irgendwie nich,,hab schon gegoogelt und man soll wohl diese mixtur von diesem nurelon oder wiededr heißt verwenden,,aber auch das geht irgendwie nich,,ich kann den trank weder trinken,noch ausrüsten oder abstellen,,,,wo liegt das problem?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Oktober 2012)

Du könntest mit Hilfe der Konsole die Quest einfach so voranbringen, wenn neuladen nicht hilft:

_On the PC, it is possible to use the console to advance through the quest by entering "setstage MS12 stage", where stage is the number of the stage you wish to complete. It is not possible to un-complete (i.e. go back) quest stages, but it is possible to clear all stages of the quest using resetquest MS12._

Skyrim:Repairing the Phial - UESPWiki

Also beispielsweise "setstage MS12 60" um dann zu Quintus zurückzukehren.


----------



## stawacz (3. Oktober 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Du könntest mit Hilfe der Konsole die Quest einfach so voranbringen, wenn neuladen nicht hilft:
> 
> _On the PC, it is possible to use the console to advance through the quest by entering "setstage MS12 stage", where stage is the number of the stage you wish to complete. It is not possible to un-complete (i.e. go back) quest stages, but it is possible to clear all stages of the quest using resetquest MS12._
> 
> ...



öhm ok also die konsole hab ich schon mal auf  aber woher seh ich welches commando für diese quest is?


ok lso hab jett bei deinem link die ID gefunden setstage MS12b  

und trotzdem sagt der mir in der konsole "missing parameter stage" not saved

oder so ähnlich


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Oktober 2012)

Fehlender Parameter wäre dann wohl die 60, die noch dahintergehört. 

setstage MS12b 60

Einfach so eingeben und Enter drücken. Das sollte funktionieren.


----------



## stawacz (3. Oktober 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Fehlender Parameter wäre dann wohl die 60, die noch dahintergehört.
> 
> setstage MS12b 60
> 
> Einfach so eingeben und Enter drücken. Das sollte funktionieren.


 

so hab ih gemacht,,jetzt kommt zwar keine fehlermeldung mehr,,aber ändern tut sich trotzdem nix,,aktuelles questziel is immer noch hinter der ungeöffneten wand


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Oktober 2012)

Dann versuch es mal mit

setstage MS12 20
setstage MS12 21

oder um die Quest zurückzusetzen

resetquest MS12

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:The_White_Phial_(quest)


----------



## stawacz (3. Oktober 2012)

so die MS12 21 wars,ich danke dir für deine schnelle hilfe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Oktober 2012)

Jo, kein Problem. Merk dir am besten die Seite. Die meisten Bugs sind mit Lösung dort aufgelistet.

Btw. hast du den unofficial Skyrim-Patch (Mod) installiert? Ich hab ihn erst gestern installiert, und er hat direkt mal drei Quests getriggert, die wegen irgendwelcher Bugs nicht richtig gestartet sind/beendet wurden.


----------



## KAEPS133 (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ich raff den Heartfire DLC echt nicht. Hab in einer Stadt einen Brief bekommen und dann ein Quest der mich zur Ahnenblutspitze schickt und das wars. Hab im Internet eine Englische Anleitung gelesen wo der Brief schon einen ganz anderen Inhalt hat und man auch ein ganz andere Aufgabe bekommt. Wie komm ich denn endlich dazu den DLC so zu nutzen wie ich will?

Schon keine lust mehr auf den mist


----------



## Myriks (6. Oktober 2012)

*Hab Dawnguard instaliert und schon Probleme!*

Hallo Leutz, 
nachdem ich Dawnguard instaliert und aktiviert hatte bekam ich immerwieder diese tolle Meldung mit dem sinngemäßen Inhalt "Hier ist die Spielewelt zuende, Du darfst nicht weitergehen". Hab ich da was falsch gemacht? Und, falls ich Syrimmhmm neu instaliere, Steam aber lasse, bleiben meine Spielstände, 630 Stunden, erhalten?
Danke und tschüß
Pied´n
Habs gefunden!!!!!! Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. Oktober 2012)

Nexusmod-Manager und Steam-Workshop müssten doch eigentlich problemlos nebeneinander funktionieren, oder?

Es gibt einige interessante Mods im Workshop, die leider nicht bei Nexusmods verfügbar sind. Zum Beispiel die "Places"-Mods wie Laintar Dale, Oakwood und andere, die aus Elder Scrolls: Arena "übernommen" und als eigene kleine Dörfer inklusive Radiant-Quests integriert werden.


----------



## Soliter (12. Oktober 2012)

Hi ich hätte da mal eine Frage 
Und zwar, ich hab jetzt die dawnguard Quest angefangen bevor ich nach Weislauf bin.
Ich bin ich ein Vampirfürst, kann ich dann ganz normal weiter questen? z.B. bei den Gefährten oder verliere ich den Vampirfürst wieder?
Und gibt es sonst noch Einschrenkungen, die sich auf die Hauptquestreihe auswirken und ich darauf achten sollte?


----------



## Maxxter (21. Oktober 2012)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Also ich raff den Heartfire DLC echt nicht. Hab in einer Stadt einen Brief bekommen und dann ein Quest der mich zur Ahnenblutspitze schickt und das wars. Hab im Internet eine Englische Anleitung gelesen wo der Brief schon einen ganz anderen Inhalt hat und man auch ein ganz andere Aufgabe bekommt. Wie komm ich denn endlich dazu den DLC so zu nutzen wie ich will?
> 
> Schon keine lust mehr auf den mist



Hi,
also es funktioniert folgendermaßen:
Erst einmal musst du Thane werden. Die möglichen Städte, wo man überhaupt ein Grundstück kaufen und bebauen kann sind in Morthal, Dämmerstern und Falkenring.
Um Thane zu werden muss man wieder den Bewohnern der jeweiligen Stadt helfen.
Danach müsste ein Kurier mit einem Brief kommen, der besagt, dass man sich beim Jarl melden solle.
Beim Jarl angekommen, bietet er dem Spieler an, ein Haus (da kein Haus verkauft wird in diesen Städten, kauft man eben ein Grundstück) zu kaufen.
Man spricht mit dem Vogt des Jarls oder mit dem Jarl selbst (tut mir leid, das weiß ich nicht mehr genau) und erhält die Möglichkeit, bei der Interaktion mit der jeweiligen Person das Grundstück zu erwerben.
Danach startet eine Quest um dir das Grundstück und den Hausbau zu zeigen.


----------



## Simmentaler (24. Oktober 2012)

Danke; 
Wollte gerade bischen Flemmen weil bei mir das Heartfire DLC nicht startet, dachte es liegt wohl an den ganzen Mods die ich laufen habe...

Nun werde ich erst mal versuchen Tahne zu werden; bin ich erst in Weisslauf und Windhelm.

Edit:
Oder sollte ich den Brief auch bekommen wenn ich nicht Tahne von Morthal, Dämmerstern oder Falkenring bin?
Den Brief habe ich nie bekommen.


----------



## Maxxter (24. Oktober 2012)

Also ich meine nicht, dass es passiert, wenn du einfach nur die Stadt betrittst.
Ich weiß es aber nicht genau, weil ich in die drei Städte gereist bin und einfach ein paar Quests angefangen habe, damit ich Thane werde.
Es könnte also sein, dass du den Brief auch vorher bekommst und das der Jarl dir dann sagt, du müsstest erst den Bewohnern seiner Stadt helfen (=> Thane werden), um das Grundstück zu kaufen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. Oktober 2012)

Den einzigen Brief, den ich erhalten habe, war der vom Weisenhaus. Allerdings ein Hinweis zu Falkreath. Dort gibt es ein paar Bugs, die man auch auf UESP nachlesen kann. Ich hatte vor Hearthfire schon zwei Aufgaben erledigt um Thane zu werden, die dann aber auf einmal nicht mehr anerkannt wurden und hätte laut Beschreibung auch gar nicht mehr Thane werden können. Dafür gibt es natürlich glücklicherweise einen Konsolenbefehl, aber wenn man schon Aufgaben erledigt und sie vergessen hat, kann das dazu führen, dass man erstmal nicht weiß, was man machen soll und ratlos in Falkreath herumirrt um Leute zu suchen, denen man helfen kann, was lange dauern kann.


----------



## stawacz (25. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wr-buV4tYOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



hammer


----------



## stawacz (4. November 2012)

hallöchen,,komm grad wieder nich weiter bei derr questie Entschlüsselung des Übernatürlichen...bin jetzt in dieser dwemeruine wo dieses observatorium ist,und man den würfel in die säule steckt,so das man an die schrifftrolle der alten kommt....


hiiiilfe


----------



## metjaymz (5. November 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> hallöchen,,komm grad wieder nich weiter bei derr questie Entschlüsselung des Übernatürlichen...bin jetzt in dieser dwemeruine wo dieses observatorium ist,und man den würfel in die säule steckt,so das man an die schrifftrolle der alten kommt....
> 
> 
> hiiiilfe


 
Hier ein Zitat aus einer Lösung:
Der ganz rechte Schalter setzt alles auf Anfang zurück, den zweiten von rechts müsst ihr viermal drücken.
 Den zweiten von links müsst ihr so oft drücken, bis der ganz linke freigegeben wird, und diesen dann drücken.

Besuch mal die Seite. Die ist gut und hat mir auch schon geholfen
The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim - News


----------



## stawacz (5. November 2012)

metjaymz schrieb:


> Hier ein Zitat aus einer Lösung:
> Der ganz rechte Schalter setzt alles auf Anfang zurück, den zweiten von rechts müsst ihr viermal drücken.
> Den zweiten von links müsst ihr so oft drücken, bis der ganz linke freigegeben wird, und diesen dann drücken.
> 
> ...


 
ja danke,,habs jetzt auch hinbekommen,,stand irgendwie dumm,so das ich die linken schalter nich gesehen hab^^


----------



## Glantir (10. Februar 2013)

Mit dem Dawnguard DLC hat man ja die möglichkeit sich ein 2. mal zum Werwolf zu machen, schön gut wollte jetzt nach dem freischalten des Archievment mich wieder heilen, leider kann ich trotz Hexenköpfe im Inventar, Spiel neustarten, aus der Höhle rein und raus laufen und Köpfe aus dem Inv rauswerfen und wieder rein nehmen den Altar in Ysgramors Grab nicht anklicken bzw. nicht nutzen...

Weiß jemand woran es liegt? hatte mal per cheat die Rasse nachträglich geändert liegt es vll daran? Mein Char ist jetzt auch immer nach einer Verwandlung ein Khajit, Dunmer und Ork mix oO.....


----------



## Kwengie (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

wie kriegt man den zweiten Werwolfstatus wieder los und wo findet man die Hexenköpfe?
Was ist, wenn ich wieder den Vampirstatus los werden möchte?


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Februar 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie kriegt man den zweiten Werwolfstatus wieder los und wo findet man die Hexenköpfe?



Die findest du im Laufe der Questreihe von der Kriegergilde, Gefährten heißen die glaube ich in Skyrim. Im Laufe der Questreihe von denen bekommst du auch die Möglichkeit den Werwolfstatus loszuwerden.


----------



## Kwengie (11. Februar 2013)

schönen Dank für die Antwort, aber den/der/die/das Quest habe ich schon längst durch.
Bezüglich Dawnguard bin ich wieder zum Werwolf geworden und diesen Status möchte ich los bekommen.
Nun bin ich 73 Tage Werwolf...


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Februar 2013)

Hi Ihr alle!

Weiß jemand was man als Belohnung bekommt, wenn man Saaria (die Rothwardonin aus Weißlauf) nicht an Kematu verrät und ihn tötet? Wenn ich sie ausliefere, bekomme ich ja 500 Gold. Lohnt es sich sie nicht zu verraten?


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (12. Februar 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hi Ihr alle!
> 
> Weiß jemand was man als Belohnung bekommt, wenn man Saaria (die Rothwardonin aus Weißlauf) nicht an Kematu verrät und ihn tötet? Wenn ich sie ausliefere, bekomme ich ja 500 Gold. Lohnt es sich sie nicht zu verraten?


 
Ich hab sie immer ausgeliefert. Wenn du ihr hilfst kannst du dir eben die Rüstungen und die Schwerter der Rotwardonen unter den Nagel reißen. Ob du von ihr noch eine Blohnung bekommst weiß ich leider nicht. Ich glaube der Rotwardonen Anführer hat noch Gold bei sich.

MfG theDeadlyShadow


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Februar 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Klingt ja nicht sehr motivierend, an die Rüstungen und Waffen kommt man ja bestimmt auch so. Hmmm


----------



## xXfloWAbroXx (5. April 2013)

Musst dich halt sezialisieren, Ich zum beispiel bin Khajit und spezialisiere mich daher auch auf Schleichen, zweihändig und schwere Rüstung.


----------



## xXfloWAbroXx (1. Juni 2013)

Man kann, sobald du eine Fähigkeit auf 100 hast, wieder diese Fähigkeit neu anfangen. Damit wird sie auf Level 15 zurück gesetzt und du erhälst alle in diese Fähigkeit investieren Perks wieder. Die fähigkeiten behälst du natürlich trotzdem^^


----------



## xXfloWAbroXx (1. Juni 2013)

Hey, ich bin gerade bei der Mission mit dem Amuletten, wo man zuerst nach Folgunthur (oderso) muss und dann noch nach Saarthal. Die Tür ist aber zu und man braucht einen Schlüssel, um in Saarthal hinein zu kommen. Ich habe schon gelesen, dass es da eine Möglichkeit gibt, aber über die Magierfuzzis. Denen möchte ich mich als Krieger-Ork natürlich nicht anschließen^^ 

Gibt es da sonst noch eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Hido (3. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin gleich nochmal unterwegs ... und aus diesem Grund:
> 
> Lohnt sich das Spiel? Würde mir ggf. die PC Version kaufen, bin nur etwas unschlüssig. RPGs hin oder her.
> 
> Also eure Meinung bzw. Empfehlung?


 
das Spiel ist der Hammer, ich finde jedoch, das das Spiel an reiz verliert, nachdem man den Boss Gelegt hat :/ 
ansonsten Top-Spiel


----------



## tom-0876 (14. Juni 2013)

Tag zusammen. Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Spiel. Ich bekomme im Hauptquest nicht die Mission "Alduins Mauer" abgeschlossen, da Espern und Delphine nicht mit ins Innere kommen wollen. Ich selbst komme rein und stehe auch vor der Mauer. Nur die beiden stehen draußen rum und folgen mir nicht. Auch wenn ich sie anspreche kommen sie nicht mit...


----------



## ToraYuma (19. August 2013)

Hallöchen und zwar habe ich ein Problem, ich habe Skyrim installiert aber immer wenn ich es starten will kommt: 
Steam - Game Launch Failed
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim failed to start (error code 51)
Ich hab schon einiges versucht aber es scheint nichts zu funktionieren. :/
Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen


----------



## Shorty484 (19. August 2013)

Hallöchen,

ich hab mal eine vielleicht etwas blöde Frage an alle Skyrim Spezialisten 

Ich spiele einen Krieger, Einhand, schwere Rüstung und zur Zeit auf Level 42. Diebe, Skelette und ähnliches sind für meinen Krieger kein Problem, jedoch scheitere ich immer wieder an Magiern. Ist das normal oder stell ich mich einfach nur blöd an? Hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2013)

@ToraYuma: was haste denn für nen PC? Alle Treiber aktuell? Laufen andere Spiele? Mal den Virenscanner abgeschaltet, ob es damit zu tun hat?



@Shorty: naja, vermutlich hast Du zu wenig Resistenzen - hast Du dich mal nach besonderen Gegenständen umgeschaut, auch bei den Händlern?

Oft sind die Magier aber auch in der Tat quasi "Bosse" und per se was schwerer.

Ist es denn das schwere, die zu verletzen, oder machen die dich einfach zu schnell fertig?


----------



## Shorty484 (19. August 2013)

Verletzen kann ich sie schon, nur haun die mich ziemlich schnell aus den Latschen. Ich trage eine Daedra-Rüstung die ich auch schon verzaubert habe, aber irgendwie wills nicht so richtig klappen.

Hm, da muss ich wohl noch etwas suchen und experimentieren


----------



## ToraYuma (20. August 2013)

ich habe einen Laptop Alienware, der Witz ist am Anfang lief das Spiel aber dann ach dem installieren von mods wars aus, ich habe alles nochmal runter geschmissen und neu istalliert ohne mods aber nix...
Skyrim ist so Hammer ich will SPIELEN !!!
Aber danke ich versuchs mal


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Verletzen kann ich sie schon, nur haun die mich ziemlich schnell aus den Latschen. Ich trage eine Daedra-Rüstung die ich auch schon verzaubert habe, aber irgendwie wills nicht so richtig klappen.
> 
> Hm, da muss ich wohl noch etwas suchen und experimentieren


 
Nicht auf einen Fernkampf einlassen. Irgendwo in Deckung gehen und warten bis der Magier herankommt und wenn er nah genug ist mit ein bis zwei Schlägen aus den Latschen hauen. Wenn du für einen Magier mehr als zwei bis drei schwere Schläge brauchst, ist deine Waffe mies oder dein Angriffswert zu schwach.

Und wenn ich das so sagen darf: Einhandkampf ist eine recht sinnlose Fertigkeit in Skyrim. Bau Zweihandkampf aus, damit du Gegner umhaust bevor sie dich überhaupt treffen können. In Skyrim ist Angriff viel effektiver als Verteidigung.....

Wenn du overpowered sein willst: einfach Schmieden und Verzaubern aufs Maximum ausbauen und du bist so gut wie unbesiegbar, außer vlt gegen ancient dragons auf offenem Feld....


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

ToraYuma schrieb:


> ich habe einen Laptop Alienware, der Witz ist am Anfang lief das Spiel aber dann ach dem installieren von mods wars aus, ich habe alles nochmal runter geschmissen und neu istalliert ohne mods aber nix...
> Skyrim ist so Hammer ich will SPIELEN !!!
> Aber danke ich versuchs mal


Wenn du Mods installieren willst, dann nimm den Nexus Mod Manager. Damit kannst du die Mods einzeln aktivieren und deaktivieren bei Problemen und musst nicht extra das komplette Spiel wieder neu aufsetzen....


----------



## Shorty484 (20. August 2013)

> Einhandkampf ist eine recht sinnlose Fertigkeit in Skyrim. Bau  Zweihandkampf aus, damit du Gegner umhaust bevor sie dich überhaupt  treffen können.



Also statt auf Schild und Schwert lieber auf Zweihänder setzen? Ich werds mal versuchen.


----------



## ToraYuma (20. August 2013)

hab ich schon aber des komplette spiel hat nicht mehr funktioniert ich konnts nicht ein mal startet dann kam des mit dem error code 51


----------



## Taiwez (20. August 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also statt auf Schild und Schwert lieber auf Zweihänder setzen? Ich werds mal versuchen.



Da ich selbst einen 2Hand- Krieger spiele, kenn ich das Dilemma mit den Zauberern. Im Großen und Ganzen hat LordCrash den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen; Angriff ist in Skyrim die beste Verteidigung. Es lohnt sich nur selten zu Blocken, da man bis zu einer gewissen Stufe eben immer noch Schaden trotz Blocken kassiert und währenddessen auch nur eingeschränkt in seiner Beweglichkeit ist. Die ist aber grade in Kämpfen gegen Fernkämpfer und Magier Trumpf, einfach immer in Bewegung bleiben. Und die Drachenkräfte benutzen! Ich bin ganz gut mit dem "Dash" gefahren, da man so recht fix große Distanzen überbrücken kann. Ich glaube sogar, dass der Standard-Schrei Zaubernde unterbricht beim Casten aber dafür leg ich meine Hand jetzt nicht ins Feuer..


----------



## Shorty484 (20. August 2013)

Klingt gut, dann werde ich heut Abend mal meine Taktik ändern


----------



## Taiwez (20. August 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Klingt gut, dann werde ich heut Abend mal meine Taktik ändern



Einfach alles hauen, was dir vor die linke Maustaste kommt


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Da ich selbst einen 2Hand- Krieger spiele, kenn ich das Dilemma mit den Zauberern. Im Großen und Ganzen hat LordCrash den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen; Angriff ist in Skyrim die beste Verteidigung. Es lohnt sich nur selten zu Blocken, da man bis zu einer gewissen Stufe eben immer noch Schaden trotz Blocken kassiert und währenddessen auch nur eingeschränkt in seiner Beweglichkeit ist. Die ist aber grade in Kämpfen gegen Fernkämpfer und Magier Trumpf, einfach immer in Bewegung bleiben. Und die Drachenkräfte benutzen! Ich bin ganz gut mit dem "Dash" gefahren, da man so recht fix große Distanzen überbrücken kann. Ich glaube sogar, dass der Standard-Schrei Zaubernde unterbricht beim Casten aber dafür leg ich meine Hand jetzt nicht ins Feuer..


 Ist so. Schreie sind recht effektiv gegen Magier. Die kurze Zeit, die sie benommen sind, reicht in der Regel aus, um nahe an sie heran zu kommen und sie im Nahkampf zu beschäftigen.

Und ich stimme dir absolut zu, Bewegung ist Trumpf. Nicht nur gegen Magier, aber vor allem da.


----------



## Shorty484 (21. August 2013)

So, ich habe inzwischen meine Resistenzen erhöht, bin auf Zweihandwaffen umgestiegen und hab meine Rüstung noch bissel verbessert. Es fällt mir jetz gegen die Magier deutlich leichter. Und ich habe dazu gelernt:

1. Riesen sollte ich aus dem Weg gehen, die machen Aua!
2. Drachen sollte ich auch meiden, die machen noch mehr Aua! 

Danke für die Tipps, die haben mir schon sehr geholfen


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> So, ich habe inzwischen meine Resistenzen erhöht, bin auf Zweihandwaffen umgestiegen und hab meine Rüstung noch bissel verbessert. Es fällt mir jetz gegen die Magier deutlich leichter. Und ich habe dazu gelernt:
> 
> 1. Riesen sollte ich aus dem Weg gehen, die machen Aua!
> 2. Drachen sollte ich auch meiden, die machen noch mehr Aua!
> ...


 
1. Riesen: Die sind träge, kann man eigentlich relativ leicht ausweichen. 
2. Drachen: Einfach in Deckung bleiben, solange die Echsen in der Luft sind (nie auf offenem Feld ohne Deckung kämpfen). Wenn sie landen schnell hin und ein paar Treffer setzen, dann wieder in Deckung.


----------



## stawacz (23. August 2013)

mal ne frage,hat jemand erfahrung mit "falskaar"?  also der mod...gibts da auch irgendwie n weg zurück??


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (13. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
ich hoffe hier kann mir einer helfen, eine Suche in diversen Foren hat mir nicht weiter geholfen.

Skyrim startet einfach nicht mehr, will sagen: ich klicke in der Steambibliothek auf "Spielen", es beginnt zu laden, und dann lande ich gnadenlos wieder in der Bibliothek mit der Meldung "Spiel wird bereits ausgeführt" (oder so ähnlich).

Ich habe bereits versucht MODs aus zu schalten, ohne Erfolg. Die Dateien habe ich überprüfen lassen mit dem selben Ergebnis. Im Teskmanager wird auch nichts angezeigt. Selbst eine erneute Installation brachte keine Abhilfe. 
Das Letzte, was ich noch versuchen würde ist eine neue Installation von Stem selber, was natürlich ein dicker Brocken ist.

Hat einer von euch noch eine Idee?

Holger


----------



## golani79 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hast du das Problem nur mit Skyrim und hast du irgendwas an deinem System verändert (Antivirus, ... )?

Hab gelesen, dass jemand das gleiche Problem mit Norton hatte.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (13. Oktober 2013)

Habe avast auf meinem Rechner, und den habe ich im Gamemodus versucht, und auch komplett ausgeschaltet - ohne ein besseres Ergebnis. Z.B. läuft im Gamemodus Doom, Dishonored und HalfLife einwandfrei.


----------



## golani79 (13. Oktober 2013)

Zeigt dir Steam in deinem Status an, dass du Skyrim gerade spielst, wenn die Meldung kommt und im Taskmanager skyrim.exe nicht läuft?

Hast schon mal versucht, Steam oder auch die TESV.exe explizit als Admin zu starten?


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (13. Oktober 2013)

Jepp, ich habe es als Admin probiert, wie auch im Offlinemodus - nichts hat geholfen. Habe auch auf allen nur möglichen Dingen Treiberupdates durchgeführt (hatte gelesen, dass das an einem "Sprachkonflikt" liegen könnte wie englischer Graphiktreiber und deutsche Spielversion). Nichts hat geholfen.
Gut, nächste Woche kommen neue RAMspeicher zu neuem Motherboard und Prozessor, dann werde ich wohl oder übel eh eine komplette Neuinstallation vornehmen müssen  Vielleicht klärt sich dann einiges von selbst.


----------



## golani79 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hm .. jo, die Möglichkeiten sind glaub ich vielfältig was man so liest im Netz.

Könntest ja mal testen, deinen steamapps Ordner zu sichern und Steam neu zu installieren. Nachher den steamapps Ordner wieder in den Steamordner kopieren und du würdest dir den Download der Spiele sparen.


----------



## LordCrash (13. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst auch mal versuchen, deine Steam-Spieledateien von Skyrim in Steam zu überprüfen, falls da was durcheinander gekommen ist (verify Steam cache).

Ansonsten auf alle Fälle Steam im Adminmodus rennen lassen und dann in Steam über die Bibliothek Skyrim starten.

Hast du Benutzerkontensteuerung eingeschaltet in Windows? Das kann auch zu Problemen führen? Mal den Savegameordner sichern und die Benutzerkontensteuerung ausschalten und kucken, ob es dann läuft.

Ansonsten kann auch eine Neuinstallation von Skyrim helfen. Steam selbst brauchst du nicht neu zu installieren, das hilft in der Regel wenig.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (20. Oktober 2013)

So, ich habe mein neues System aufgesetzt, es läuft alles sauber - nur Skyrim nicht. Ich bekomme langsam eine Kriese!
Ich habe bis auf sie HighRes-Updates, sowie Downguard und Dragonborn alles ausgestellt. Jetzt bekomme ich nicht mal mehr die Meldung, dass das Spiel bereits läuft


----------



## golani79 (21. Oktober 2013)

Du hast sonst alles ausgestellt sagst du - verwendest du zufällig enb?

Hatte da die Tage auch Probleme.
Bei mir hats geholfen, TESV.exe und skyrimlauncher.exe Adminrechte zu geben.

Zeigts dir im Taskmanager irgendwas an, wenn du Skyrim "startest"?


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (23. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, ich bin nicht so sehr der PCkenner. 
Was ist das und was kann man damir anstellen?

Habe aus Spass auch mal wieder Dishonored, Doom3 und Portal2 installiert ... Portal lässt sich wunderbar spielen, nur nicht Skyrim, Dishonored und Doom. alle drei vesagen mir trotz neuintallation den dienst.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (23. Oktober 2013)

Habe gerade mit Rechtsklick und Eigenschaften der TESV.exe Adminrechte erteilt. 
Heraus Kam folgende Meldung:

TESV.exe - Ungültiges Bild  (?)
C:\Windows\system32\XINPUT1_3.dll ist entweder nicht für die Ausführung unter Windows vorgesehen oder enthält einen Fehler ...


----------



## LordCrash (23. Oktober 2013)

Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin nicht so sehr der PCkenner.
> Was ist das und was kann man damir anstellen?
> 
> Habe aus Spass auch mal wieder Dishonored, Doom3 und Portal2 installiert ... Portal lässt sich wunderbar spielen, nur nicht Skyrim, Dishonored und Doom. alle drei vesagen mir trotz neuintallation den dienst.


 
Was hast du denn für ein System? Also Hardwarespecs und Betriebssystem?


Edit: Hier ein Workaround für dein DirectX Problem:


> I got this error after installing on my new system running Windows 7  64-bit. The issue is that even though it says the problem is in the  C:\Windows\system32 directory, the file causing problems was  C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xinput1_3.dll. I deleted this file and reinstalled  DirectX, which replaced the file and it ran fine after that.


Also versuche mal die entsprechende Datei umzubennen (nicht löschen für alle Fälle) und danach DirectX neu zu installieren. 

http://www.microsoft.com/de-de/download/details.aspx?id=35


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2013)

Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin nicht so sehr der PCkenner.
> Was ist das und was kann man damir anstellen?
> 
> Habe aus Spass auch mal wieder Dishonored, Doom3 und Portal2 installiert ... Portal lässt sich wunderbar spielen, nur nicht Skyrim, Dishonored und Doom. alle drei vesagen mir trotz neuintallation den dienst.


 
enb ist eine Mod für Skyrim (gibts auch für andere Spiele)

wtf? oO .. du bekommst die Meldung "ungültiges Bild" wenn du der .exe Adminrechte geben willst?
Das klingt mir aber nach einem nicht ganz sauberem System (Virus / Trojaner ..)

Hast du dein System neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## LordCrash (23. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> enb ist eine Mod für Skyrim (gibts auch für andere Spiele)
> 
> wtf? oO .. du bekommst die Meldung "ungültiges Bild" wenn du der .exe Adminrechte geben willst?
> Das klingt mir aber nach einem nicht ganz sauberem System (Virus / Trojaner ..)
> ...


 Ich hab die Lösung des Problems doch schon gepostet. Das ist kein Virus, sondern ein Problem mit DirectX (das zufällig für die Bilddarstellung nötig ust)...


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hab im Zusammenhang mit dieser Meldung halt auch Einträge in Foren gefunden, bei denen versch. User eben Viren / Trojaner hatten.

Wenn deine Lösung bei ihm funktioniert, passts eh und er muss sich keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (24. Oktober 2013)

Leute, ihr seid Gold wert 
Danke, es hat funktioniert .... habe die DLL in XINPUTdummy1_3.dl umbenannt und DirectX erneut installiert - funzt ! 

Was mich interessiert: 
Auf meinem Rechner ist der Pfad C:\Windows\system32\XINPUT1_3.dll, wie auch der C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xinput1_3.dll richtig .... ist das so korrekt?

Nebenbei: ich habe den Rechner neu aufgesetzt mir Win/ HP 64, einem Intel i7 4770K (noch nicht Hochgedrehr), 8 GB RAM.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Leute, ihr seid Gold wert
> Danke, es hat funktioniert .... habe die DLL in XINPUTdummy1_3.dl umbenannt und DirectX erneut installiert - funzt !
> 
> Was mich interessiert:
> ...


 Freut mich, dass es funktioniert hat. 

Und ja, dass es zwei input dlls für DirectX gibt, ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Das eine ist glaube ich für 64bit und das andere für 32bit.


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gut - dann wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Spielen 

Hab mein Skyrim die letzten Tage übrigens mal mit enb und einigen anderen diversen Mods gepimpt - sieht ziemlich gut aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss nur noch rausfinden, wie ich die Sättigung von bestimmten Sachen ein wenig runterdrehen kann - die ist mir teilweise nämlich schon ein wenig zu hoch.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hab mein Skyrim die letzten Tage übrigens mal mit enb und einigen anderen diversen Mods gepimpt - sieht ziemlich gut aus



Nice, schaut gut aus!


----------



## Taiwez (24. Oktober 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Sehr gut - dann wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Spielen
> 
> Hab mein Skyrim die letzten Tage übrigens mal mit enb und einigen anderen diversen Mods gepimpt - sieht ziemlich gut aus
> 
> ...


 
Sehr hübsch. 

Welche Mods benutzt du denn? Ich hatte mir mein Skyrim auch angefangen, "hübscher" zu modden, aber deins sieht noch mal einen Ticken besser aus als meins. Würde mich über eine Auflistung freuen.


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2013)

Hey - ich verwende folgende Mods:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Loadingorder der Mods ist folgende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Großteil vom Look macht aber wohl enb aus - hier habe ich folgende Config verwendet:
SkyrimTuner Realistic ENB at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community

Hier sind auch die ganzen Mods aufgelistet, die ursprünglich in Verbindung mit dieser enb Config verwendet wurden. Zusätzlich gibt es weiter unten noch empfohlene zusätzliche Mods, von denen ich aber bisher noch keine in Verwendung habe.
Ich habe auch nicht alle Mods von den "Grundmods" im Einsatz - sieht auch so aus, als ob die Config inkl. der Mods überarbeitet wurde.

Bei der Installation von dem ganzen enb Kram hat mir auch dieses Video geholfen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdTuA0np_Wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ist zwar insgesamt nicht wenig Aufwand (hab mir auch mei Skyrim mal geschossen), aber lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach.
Was auch wichtig ist - bin mir nicht sicher, ob das im Video oder auf der Beschreibung der enb erwähnt wird - du musst TESV.exe und skyrimlauncher.exe als Admin starten wenn du enb installierst, sonst bleibt dein Skyrim im Launcher hängen.

Und ein guter Tipp wäre auch der Nexus Mod Manager - mit dem kannst du Mods nämlich auch bequem deinstallieren und minimierst so das Risiko, dein Spiel zu killen ^^


----------



## Juli1302 (20. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute hab ein Problem!
 Hab die Pc-Version von Skyrim-legendary-Edition bekommen und installiert. Allerdings kommt jedes mal wenn ich spielen möchte "Fehlercode 51" und das spiel startet nicht. Hab auch schon versucht Skyrim via Steam zu überprüfen klappt aber nicht.


----------



## McDrake (20. Februar 2014)

Juli1302 schrieb:


> Hi Leute hab ein Problem!
> Hab die Pc-Version von Skyrim-legendary-Edition bekommen und installiert. Allerdings kommt jedes mal wenn ich spielen möchte "Fehlercode 51" und das spiel startet nicht. Hab auch schon versucht Skyrim via Steam zu überprüfen klappt aber nicht.



Und den Rest von hier hast Du auch schon ausprobiert?


----------



## lootnils (8. April 2014)

Mein Problem ist es immer, das ich viele gute Mods finde, viele Mods die ich gerne nutzen würde... doch dann sind es nachher 50 Mods und Skyrim funktioniert nach 3 Stunden mods installieren nicht mehr  

Das einzige was gut klappt ist die Steamworks installation.. sobald man es aber mit dem Nexus mod manager probiert, geht immer was nach hinten los...


----------



## AdmiralZorn (10. April 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder von mir posten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

